#ubuntustudio 2010-03-15
<xiven> Hey everyone.
<xiven> Perhaps you can help me with a little issue! The usplash boot screen for UB displays incorrectly, it overlaps itself and blotches out too. I've tried reinstalling the package but that didn't do the trick.
<xiven> Any suggestions for fixing the problem?
<rastasean> checkin out the room here. downloading US now.
<rastasean> does it work well for everyonE?
<tjingboem> i get no sound from Totem
<tjingboem> How can i configure the soundcard?
<Shinko> Good Afternoon,  Does Ubuntu Studio work with RPC-1?
<rlameiro> Shinko: what is RPC-1?
<Shinko> Its a DAC Protocol
<Shinko> It comes with the Roland Studio Package Pro
<Shinko> The Card itself is the si-24 and via R-bus it connects to the mixer
<Shinko> I'm proably not even explaining it properly
<Shinko> Ok Let me get my facts right!
<Shinko> The RPC-1 is the actualy PCI Card
<Shinko> and it connects via the R-BUS cable to the Si-24Mixer.
<Shinko> but I don't know if the Digital Control Surface is supported inside ubuntu Studio
<Shinko> That's what I was trying to find out.
<rlameiro> hummm
<rlameiro> well never used something like that
<rlameiro> Shinko: http://www.soundonsound.com/forum/showflat.php?Cat=&Number=347498&Main=346097
<Shinko> Thanks alot!
<Scorcher> Anyone around?
<rlameiro> ...
<Scorcher> Does anyone know if 10.04 is going to have easier setup of jack?
<rlameiro> define easyier jack setup?
<Scorcher> Lol well I can't get jack to work corrcetly.
<rlameiro> it can be for alot of reasons
<rlameiro> not right permissions settings
<rlameiro> not support to the audio card
<rlameiro> not apropriated buffer and period setting
<rlameiro> etc
<rlameiro> could be a lot of things
<rlameiro> try to tell what isnt working
<Scorcher> Tru.   Just wish there was a easy step by step to get it working
<rlameiro> did you read the ubuntustudiopreparation help page
<Scorcher> Well I can get it to run using jack d.  But I tried to record something using hydrogen in ardour but it did not record
<rlameiro> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuStudioPreparation
<rlameiro> Scorcher: did you routed the audio signals to the right places?
<rlameiro> use qjackctl
<Scorcher> Under what screen?
<Scorcher> how do I route the signal?
<rlameiro> connections
<rlameiro> ope jack control
<rlameiro> qjackctl
<rlameiro> start jack
<Scorcher> Is that where I select the soft ware?
<rlameiro> and then on connections you can route the midi and audio hardware/software in/outs
<Scorcher> ah that's where I messed up at
<Scorcher> ok I ran some command yesterday that got jack to work, but the latency is 45.  I don't remember the exact commad, someone gave it to me.  How do I selct the right settings in qctrl?
<Scorcher> It was something like jackd -r -l hw:0
<rlameiro> thas is a basic command line
<rlameiro> its not good for starting
<rlameiro> so your problem is not jack isnt working
<rlameiro> you dont know jack
<rlameiro> so
<rlameiro> you should use qjackctl
<rlameiro> it will facilitate your life a lot
<Scorcher> ok well I tried using the gui biut keep geeting xruns and software could not connect to the server
<rlameiro> Scorcher: use the setup to set the card parameters
<rlameiro> and remeber this is no toy
<rlameiro> this was thinked to be a pro software
<rlameiro> so it will be a little hard at the beggining
<Scorcher> Ok which setup qctrl?
<rlameiro> but whe you get to understand it
<rlameiro> you will love the power of it
<rlameiro> qjacktl
<rlameiro> its the gui
<rlameiro> and you have a button saying setup
<rlameiro> the setup you should test it
<rlameiro> it depends on your sound card
<rlameiro> hardware and realtime system or not
<Scorcher> that's what I am saying.  I used it and I could not get the right settings
<Scorcher> k
<Scorcher> Ill try.  And ill read the doc again
<rlameiro> are you running on realtime?
<Scorcher> the kernal?
<rlameiro> yeap?
<Scorcher> no
<rlameiro> and do you have the realtime selected on jack setup?
<Scorcher> yes
<Scorcher> that's my problem uh?
<rlameiro> maybe
<rlameiro> you need to test that things out
<rlameiro> maybe that could be a problem
<Scorcher> how do I get rid of clicks and pops?  Try to get latency down
<rlameiro> i dont know i use a realtime kernel
<rlameiro> first you need to get rid of the XRUNS
<rlameiro> andthen tweak it to get the low latency as possible
<rlameiro> play with the perido and buffer numbers
<Scorcher> k
<Scorcher> how do I see what sound card I have?
#ubuntustudio 2010-03-16
<Scorcher> is there a place that talks about the changes to the new ubuntu studio?
<Scorcher> also how does the upgrade work iin april.  When I upgrade will I have to download studio later?
<Scorcher> f
<Scorcher> kompute you got any idea?
<holstein> hey there Scorcher
<holstein> AFAIK
<holstein> you would just do an upgrade
<holstein> from karmic to lucid
<holstein> and whatever packages can be updated will be
<holstein> which should include all you studio meta packages
<holstein> your*
<holstein> !vanilla
<ubottu> To install Ubuntu Studio on top of a vanilla Ubuntu install, read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuStudio/Installation
<holstein> take a look at this link for the meta-pacakges for ubuntustudio
<Scorcher> well I have studio 9.10 now
<Scorcher> also, how do I get th -rt kernal back?  My ubuntu upgrades kernals eaxh time on comes out
<Scorcher> I am assumeing I. Need to download again and select. It through grub
<holstein> Scorcher: the only change really is grub2
<holstein> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<holstein> you can decide how to deal with the kernel order
<holstein> i just set the default kernel to the RT one
<holstein> in grub
<rlameiro> hi holstein
<holstein> and if i have grub display them
<holstein> and if i get a kernel update
<rlameiro> man you just missed the OSM live pd lesson
<holstein> i just change the default in grub
<holstein> rlameiro: I KNOW
<holstein> im pissed
<rlameiro> .....
<rlameiro> i will make more
<holstein> next time )
<rlameiro> dont worry
<holstein> :)
<holstein> looking forward to it
<holstein> are you recording a screencast or something?
<rlameiro> was a live session
<holstein> OK
<rlameiro> i didnt record it
<holstein> i see the mp3 of the stream
<holstein> link
<holstein> in OSM
<rlameiro> but i will make some fater
<rlameiro> grab it if you want
<rlameiro> :D
<rlameiro> well
<holstein> i will
<rlameiro> going to sleep no
<holstein> nite
<rlameiro> now*
<rlameiro> cya
<giacomo_c> hi
<giacomo_c> anyone know of an easy way to go from a regular ubuntu install to ubuntu studio?  like, can i just change the repos and do a dist-upgrade?
<holstein> hey giacomo_c
<holstein> !vanilla
<ubottu> To install Ubuntu Studio on top of a vanilla Ubuntu install, read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuStudio/Installation
<holstein> check that linke
<holstein> link*
<holstein> the directions for hardy work the same
<holstein> you can also do sudo apt-cache search ubuntustudio
<holstein> OR search ubuntustudio in synaptic
<holstein> and read, and get an idea about what each studio package does
<holstein> ALSO, if your planning on doing audio recording
<holstein> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuStudioPreparation
<giacomo_c> ah cool... i have all this software, like jack and some programs for recording, drum machines, etc, but i want to run them with a realtime kernel, and the last time i compiled my own, it ended up messing up my ubuntu install
<holstein> good for you
<holstein> i havnet compiled a kernel yet
<holstein> sudo apt-get isntall linux-rt
<holstein> that gets you the realtime kernel
<holstein> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<holstein> thats the newer grub info
<giacomo_c> yeah, i mean, it was all kinda crazy to me, and i probably couldn't do it again without some sort of guide, but in the end, it messed up some crap with the offical repos, and i ended up just upgrading to karmic without recompiling a new kernel and just using the distro's
<holstein> -- /join #opensourcemusicians
<holstein> you might be interested in the podcast there
<giacomo_c> i recently reinstalled grub, im not sure if i went with grub2 or not though... (i had to do a reinstall of xp and it removed grub)
<giacomo_c> yeah, i was looking for a good irc room for linux musicians
<holstein> OH
<holstein> you might still have the old grub then
<holstein> if it was an updated from jaunty
<giacomo_c> i bet i do
<holstein> which is fine
<giacomo_c> legacy or whatev it was called i think
<giacomo_c> well, what do you recommend for recording?  i've messed around with ardour some, and it seems like one of the best bets
<holstein> yup
<holstein> ardour is awesome
<holstein> the proprietary renoise is nice too
<holstein> ardour will get MIDI in 3.x
<giacomo_c> ah, i've never messed with midi
<giacomo_c> i have a keyboard that does midi, but right now, im just working with a laptop that i want to record via microphones
<holstein> you have an interface?
<holstein> or the internal card?
<giacomo_c> haha, well, the laptop's internal card is busted, so i've been using an external usb thing that came with my plantronics headphones
<holstein> sounds like a plan
<giacomo_c> v0v, i do with what i can atm... im in the process of buying parts for building a new computer, and i want to get a nice sound card for that
<holstein> how are you finding the quality?
<holstein> the latency?
<giacomo_c> well, with this standard kernel, not so great, but when i had the realtime kernel, latency was minimal
<holstein> sounds like a nice solution
<giacomo_c> do run ubuntu studio?
<holstein> yup
<giacomo_c> do you have any latency issues?
<holstein> i added the studio metapackages to a vanilla install
<holstein> nah
<holstein> not really
<holstein> i got a firewire interface
<giacomo_c> well, i guess that depends mostly on your hardware :)
<giacomo_c> cool
<holstein> and the new FFADO software really hooked it up
<holstein> it a presonus firepod
<giacomo_c> is firewire better than usb2?
<holstein> hmmm
<holstein> im sure you could argue either way
<holstein> BUT i was told
<holstein> and i agree
<giacomo_c> haha
<holstein> that USB is not really made for realtime data transfer
<holstein> big interrupted streams of data
<giacomo_c> yeah
<holstein> the guy that wrote ardour said somthing to that effect in an interview
<giacomo_c> yeah, i had only seen raw transfer rates, but i guess the stream has more effect on something like music connectivity
<giacomo_c> ok, so looking at this link, i really just need to install linux-rt
<giacomo_c> and i won't have to worry about compiling my own kernel or any of that BS
<holstein> nah
<holstein> that RT kernel is the one im using
<giacomo_c> alright, cool, i'm just gonna try that out first
<giacomo_c> cause i don't really need the whole distro since i already have the software
<holstein> yup
<holstein> if you have jack and ardour
<holstein> and thats all you need/want
<giacomo_c> yeah, and 30 other programs :)
<holstein> theres no reason to install the metapackage
<giacomo_c> i'll have to sort through them, i don't remember when i installed them
<holstein> they come from the same repos
<giacomo_c> yeah
<holstein> so they should stay up to date
<holstein> along with everything else
<giacomo_c> yeah
<giacomo_c> i tried switching to debian a while back, but the repos for ubuntu are so much better, so i came back
<giacomo_c> alright, realtime kernel installed
<giacomo_c> its just a few version of the ubuntu kernel behind :(
<holstein> i got a friend on the kernel team
<giacomo_c> but it's probably going to be better than having to recompile the kernel everytime there's an update to it
<giacomo_c> really?  cool
<holstein> he said they're still not looking at the RT one
<giacomo_c> for ubuntu?
<holstein> yup
<holstein> they just had kernel freeze for lucid
<giacomo_c> ah, yeah, its not widely needed enough
<holstein> thats what everyone is working on
<holstein> the lucid desktop
<holstein> getting all the bugs straightened out
<giacomo_c> ah, what's happening with it?
<holstein> im running it
<holstein> on my EEEpc
<giacomo_c> ha, cool, is it nice?
<giacomo_c> i haven't really looked into the next release yet
<holstein> still havent started running it on my studio box yet
<holstein> i plan to when i get a minute
<holstein> what i have heard...
<holstein> thats going to be good for us is that
<holstein> JACK got moved up
<holstein> into the normal repo
<giacomo_c> moved up?
<giacomo_c> ahh
<holstein> i guess it was in mutiverse
<holstein> or whatever it was called
<giacomo_c> yeah, well that won't mean a whole lot without releasing a side by side rt kernel
<holstein> anyways
<holstein> all the stuff that comes in ubuntu
<holstein> without jack support default
<giacomo_c> good
<holstein> can and should have it compiled in there
<holstein> out of the box
<holstein> BUT, i have not had a chance to check that out
<holstein> the desktop version is nice
<holstein> i got a couple bugs
<giacomo_c> oh yeah, im sure
<holstein> nothing major
<holstein> when i resume from standby
<holstein> the screen goes away
<holstein> after about 10 minutes or so
<giacomo_c> i remember when i was trying out 6.10 before it's release, lots of stuff sucked... but then again, the distro wasn't nearly as awesome as it is now
<giacomo_c> everything was broke :p
<holstein> it looks slick
<holstein> very polished
<holstein> and the FUD is that it looks like OSX
<holstein> and it does
<holstein> the window buttons got moved to the left
<giacomo_c> ah
<giacomo_c> who doesn't have their window buttons on the left :)
<holstein> ;)
<giacomo_c> do they have any rundowns of the new features/screen shots?
<giacomo_c> i like looking at screenshots :)
<holstein> http://www.debianadmin.com/ubuntu-10-04-lucid-alpha-3-screenshots-gallery-updated-with-new-wallpapertheme.html
<holstein> thats pretty much the login screen
<giacomo_c> i kinda like this new one they have
<giacomo_c> i mean, for 9.10
<giacomo_c> but i usually just make up my own out of some wallpapers i like, and general themes
<holstein> http://www.thisweekinlinux.com/2010/03/ubuntu-10-04-lucid-lynx-alpha-3-screenshots/
<holstein> theres a few dekstop shots
<giacomo_c> yeah, i see they've finally got away from that human theme
<holstein> no more brown
<holstein> looks slick
<giacomo_c> yeah
<giacomo_c> is it that dust theme?
<holstein> i think its called ambiance
<holstein> i changed it ;)
<holstein> and i forget what the default was
<giacomo_c> ah
<giacomo_c> the amount of customization in gnome has always been the most attractive thing about it
<giacomo_c> though, i do like the *box windowmanagers too
<holstein> oh yeah
<holstein> you checked out LXDE?
<holstein> openbox with a panel pretty much
<holstein> and all of those are packaged up pretty well in ubuntu now
<holstein> you can sudo apt-get install lubuntu
<giacomo_c> yeah, i've read about lxde
<giacomo_c> the only one i've ever really used on a regular basis is fluxbox though
<holstein> lubuntu-desktop i think is the package
<holstein> i ran mepis for a long time
<holstein> with fluxbox
<holstein> antiX
<szal> afternoon folks
<szal> possibly slightly offtopic, but I couldn't think of a better place to ask, on the fly
<szal> I have a MIDI interface (1 in/2 out) to connect to the serial port, originally intended for use on an Amiga..  any chance to get this thing running on a PC, or should I invest €20 into something else?
<holstein> szal: try it
<holstein> get a live distro CD like pure:dyne or something
<holstein> plug it in and see
<holstein> puredyne is based on ubuntu, so if it works in there, it should work in ubuntu studio
<szal> in fact, if it works there, it should work on any Linux distro..  I don't run *buntu ;)
<holstein> hmmm
<holstein> i would try and find an audio respin
<holstein> something with jack in it
<holstein> that is similar to your distro
<holstein> OR
<holstein> just go ahead and plug it in and try it
<holstein> -- /join #opensourcemusicians
<holstein> someone there might know
<holstein> szal: did it work?
<szal> holstein: bad timing now, that'll have to wait till later tonight or tomorrow ;)
#ubuntustudio 2010-03-17
<ljv> hi. i upgraded to ubuntu studio from karmic and now video files are not showing. I get sound, just no video from the open source formats or any other proprietary format. this happens under vlc and the default Movie Player.  internet video works fine
<ljv> i am using dual monitors.  twinview. no xinerama
<ljv> any thoughts?
#ubuntustudio 2010-03-18
<goingout> anyone alive here
<goingout> ... (O.O)
<goingout> im about to attempt to run ubuntu studio on a 2.7ghz celeron with 256mb or ram...
<goingout> on a notebook
<goingout> (>_<)
<goingout> *waits for laughter*
<holstein> goingout: hey
<goingout> hi
<holstein> go for it
<goingout> will i actually be able to track some things ya think?
<holstein> it would be nice to get 512
<goingout> i know the current winxp installation barely runs
<goingout> but then again
<holstein> maybe
<goingout> that is windows
<goingout> it would
<goingout> i opened up an old hp
<holstein> you might want to look at some extra lite distros
<goingout> in hopes of the RAM being compatible, but it wasnt
<goingout> yea
<goingout> i was thinking about installin glike
<goingout> DSL
<goingout> and just getting all the prerequisites
<holstein> puredyne
<holstein> dynebolic
<goingout> hmmm
<goingout> brb
<holstein> you could also
<holstein> OK
<goingout> ok, go on.   i could also...
<holstein> OH
<holstein> yeah
<holstein> you could install ubuntu
<holstein> vanilla
<holstein> or minimal
<holstein> and get LXED
<holstein> LXDE*
<holstein> or some other lite WM
<holstein> sudo apt-get isnstall lubuntu
<holstein> sudo apt-get isnstall lubuntu-desktop
<holstein> OR xubuntu-desktop
<holstein> and then add the ubuntu studio packages
<goingout> very true.
<holstein> puredyne is a nice live USB boot distro
<holstein> you wouldnt want to install it
<goingout> mainly im just looking for audio tracking too
<holstein> ubuntu based
<holstein> you could get an idea of what your hardware is capable or
<holstein> of*
<holstein> without installing anything
<holstein> you can boot it from CD too
<goingout> have u used dynebolic?
<holstein> yup
<holstein> its old now
<goingout> ok
<holstein> lots of out of date packages
<holstein> BUT
<holstein> i ran it on a P3
<holstein> 500mhz
<holstein> with 256ram
<holstein> and i got decent latency with softsynths
<holstein> i didnt really try to track with it
<goingout> im anticipating high latency
<holstein> but, i feel like it would have done 1 or 2 tracks well
<holstein> check out #opensourcmusicians
<holstein> NOPE
<holstein> #opensourcemusicians
<holstein> *
<goingout> kk will do.   thanks for your help!  (^_^)     im headed over there now.
<holstein> i think there a guy in there with 256 of ram
<holstein> and i forget what he runs
<holstein> :)
#ubuntustudio 2010-03-19
<blocky> anyone know of some software which can synchronize audio streams, so i can have the same song playing at the same time in 2 rooms of my house
<holstein> blocky: ive looked into that before
<holstein> for other folks
<holstein> i was told you can do that in pulse
<holstein> but i never tried it myself
<holstein> and i didnt hear back to see if it worked for anyone
<blocky> hmm
<blocky> well that wouldnt work for me, unfortunately my room mate uses a mac
<holstein> SO
<blocky> can you reinstall the soundsystem on OS X?
<holstein> you want to have the mac and an ubuntu box playing the same stream
<holstein> in sync?
<holstein> thats the idea?
<holstein> intel mac?
<blocky> yea i think so, its a new macbook
<holstein> you could run ubuntu in vbox on it
<blocky> i was thinking maybe i could write some sort of vlc plugin
<blocky> or itunes
<holstein> i cant believe VLC doesnt have something like that already
<blocky> im just starting to look into it, it might
<holstein> i remember google-ing around for it though
<holstein> is there something in itunes?
<holstein> that does that already?
<holstein> you could run itunes in wine i suppose
<holstein> i see this question every couple months somewhere
<holstein> SO if you wrote something, im sure it would be appreciated
<blocky> http://wiki.videolan.org/Documentation:Modules/netsync
<holstein> COOL i like it
<holstein> i hope thats new
<holstein> and its not something i just couldnt find ;)
<blocky> you tried it before?
 * holstein is BK'm-ing it for later
<holstein> nah
<holstein> looks simple enough
<blocky> gotta setup shoutcast now
<holstein> i got icecast
<holstein> an icecast server going
<holstein> on lucid server
<holstein> http://www.onlymeok.nildram.co.uk/ is a nice client
<Okidesu> hello
<Okidesu> is there a way to record Stereo Mix in Ubuntu ??
<Okidesu> yes no ? :)
<Andillusion> yes shure there is.
<Okidesu> sudo modprobe snd-aloop ?
<Okidesu> oh that module is not available for lucid :/
<Okidesu> umm i just want to play some music instead of mic on the net
<Okidesu> and i don't seam to have stereo mix as option in mic recording, although in windows there is such :/
<Aondo> hmm the ubuntu lucid includes qjackctl v0.3.4, and that version is not on a pair with the jackd version settings in 118, needs an upgrade to qjackctl v0.3.6, specially regarding defaulting to realtime enabled
#ubuntustudio 2010-03-20
<kaainaath> hi
<kaainaath> what is the best program to replace adobe after effects?
<holstein> hey kaainaath
<holstein> what adobe?
<holstein> and what effects?
<holstein> http://www.adobe.com/products/aftereffects/
 * holstein smacks 4head
<holstein> how the hell am i suppose to know what adobe makes ;)
<holstein> i thought we were talking about adobe pdf's after applying some kind of effect to them
<huayra> hi guys
<huayra> I need some advice here
<huayra> I've got this very promising artist in Norway wanting to move to Ubuntu
<huayra> but I have a couple of problems: an external USB Audio Card AND Fuity Loops Studio 7
<huayra> the first one seems to be supported on the Kernel
<huayra> the second seems to be supported by Wine as Platinum
<huayra> my questions:
<huayra> 1. Ubuntu Studio should be the choice for such an operation, right?
<huayra> 2. Anyone has an overview of how sound is handled in linux and can give me some help (specially with the wine part)
<huayra> anyone tried this kind of crazy combination?
<huayra> tha was 3.
<tucemiux> anykone knows how to fix mic problems in ubuntu karmic?  The mic has no sound in karmic, youre in there holstein ??
#ubuntustudio 2010-03-21
<almark> hello, this isn't a ustudio question, but has anyone been able to get jacknone aka netjack compiled?
<paradoxuncreated> Is RCU mode set to preemption in the studio kernel?
<Geadix> hi guy, i need some help here instaling virtualbox
<Geadix> it should be quick
<Geadix> i use to have virtualbox OSE, but now i want to install the full version.
<Geadix> but when i try to do it, it show's me this error: "conflict with the 'virtualbox-ose' installed package.
<holstein> try sudo apt-get autoremove virtualbox-ose
<Geadix> but i allready have unistalled virtualbox OSE
<holstein> also, this is really a channel for ubuntustudio
<Geadix> ok, i'll try that
<Geadix> yep, but i didn't fond the right chanel. sorry
<holstein> np
<Geadix> thanks.  that really solved my problem  ;)
<holstein> Geadix: :)
<holstein> Geadix: http://loco.ubuntu.com/teams/
<holstein> you might already be envolved
<holstein> BUT if not, you can find your local ubuntu team here
<holstein> i get a lot of help from mine #ubuntu-us-nc
<Geadix> yep, but my local team didn't helped me. so i tried one in english
<holstein> some of them are so small
<holstein> you have to wait around a while for folks to come in/out
<holstein> and the #ubuntu channel is challenging
<Geadix> and when i tiped "ubuntu help" on 'chanel search' this was the only one to appear
<Geadix> yap, mine is not the smalest (portugal).  but i really needed some help, and i was already waiting for more than 1 hour
<Geadix> but thanks anyway  ;)
<holstein> your welcom here for sure, just dont expect much talk about packages that dont come pre-installed on ubntustudio
<Geadix> lol   yes i know  ;)
#ubuntustudio 2011-03-14
<virtu> hi
<raony> I had a tuff time with natty guys
<raony> it's simple not ready yet ...
<holstein> raony: in what way?
<raony> not even the debian packages are working from the natty channel
<raony> a kind og bug
<raony> *of
<holstein> hmmm
<raony> i mean from software center
<holstein> it shoule be stablizing a bit
<holstein> i updated the other day
<holstein> last week
<holstein> and it seemed OK
<holstein> raony: i didnt do much in there though
<holstein> anything in particular?
<raony> i will keep a natty version in a different partition in order to check the studio-controls
<raony> I'm planning to check the code at the git repository this week, what i have to do in order to test ? just put the files at the folder ?
<raony> and run the python script ?
<holstein> raony: we should double check with alio
<raony> ok
<holstein> that sounds right though
<raony> now i'm back :) for the week
<holstein> wb raony :)
<macinnisrr> ScottL: any decision yet on your artwork/design leader for ubuntustudio?
<holstein> macinnisrr: /join #ubuntustudio-devel
<macinnisrr> holstein: will do.
#ubuntustudio 2011-03-15
<vKompff> has anyone gotten ffado to work with a presonus firebox?
<Curly_Q> Greetings folks.
<Curly_Q> I just happened upon the Ubuntu Studio ISO.
<Curly_Q> Before I install it any comments on it?
<holstein> Curly_Q: sure
<holstein> what are you planning on doing?
<holstein> do you have ubuntu installed now?
<Curly_Q> Lots of stuff.
<holstein> just plain ubuntu?
<Curly_Q> I am always looking for new stuff for my Recording Studio.
<Curly_Q> I use Kubuntu Server here. Do I need to reinstall the studio ISO?
<holstein> Curly_Q: what do you mean?
<holstein> kubuntu server?
<Curly_Q> I have a Server Kubuntu.
<holstein> you mean ubuntu server?
<Curly_Q> Yes.
<holstein> the k in kubuntu implies KDE
<holstein> and the server installs are usually without a desktop
<Curly_Q> Whatever Distro you want to call it. It is still Linux.
<holstein> is that the case?
<holstein> you have a server installation?
<holstein> without X ?
<Curly_Q> Well, the question is:  Is there an apt-get for Ubuntustudio?
<Curly_Q> I have X installed. I use VNC tunneling for that.
<holstein> Curly_Q: OK
<holstein> so, you have an ubuntu installation
<Curly_Q> Yes.
<holstein> you started with a server installation disc?
<holstein> and added KDE?
<Curly_Q> Well, I have a lot  of computers here, I was just considering what would be the best way to install ubutustudio.
<holstein> OK
<holstein> if you open up synaptic
<holstein> or whatever package manager
<holstein> and search ubuntustudio
<holstein> you'll see the metapackage
<holstein> BUT
<holstein> you dont even need them
<holstein> you can just install what you want
<holstein> jack and ardour
<holstein> i usually do
<Curly_Q> Installation should be no problem for me. I was wondering what features this ISO has that would make me want to brag about it.
<holstein> sudo apt-get install ubuntustudio-audio ubuntustudio-audio-plugins
<holstein> Curly_Q: usually, if you already have ubuntu installed
<holstein> its more trouble than its worth
<holstein> theres no live CD for ubuntustudio
<holstein> its hard to do a USB install
<Curly_Q> I was thinking in terms of setting up a laptop with ubuntustudio. A whole different installation.
<holstein> right
<holstein> on the laptop
<holstein> your not going to get the network manager
<holstein> out of the box
<holstein> with ubuntustudio
<holstein> SO, that'll be the first 'gotcha'
<holstein> no wireless
<Curly_Q> I can format a USB 64 gig memory stick for that. That is what I was thinking.
<holstein> totally do-able
<holstein> its just...
<holstein> you can get the ubuntu vanilla live cd
<holstein> install it
<holstein> and start trying out software
<holstein> JACK and ardour
<holstein> qtractor
<Curly_Q> Is there an ISO for the vanilla?
<holstein> yeah
<holstein> just the normal live CD
<Curly_Q> Will this stuff work with Audio Kontrol hardware?
<holstein> Curly_Q: link it up
<holstein> i have no idea what that is
<Curly_Q> What do you mean?
<holstein> audio kontrol hardware
<holstein> Curly_Q: USB or firewire?
<Curly_Q> Audio Kontrol is a hardware box that works with Windows Native Instruments software like Guitar Rig.
<Curly_Q> Audio Kontrol 1 is a USB device.
<holstein> i dont see in on the list
<holstein> http://www.alsa-project.org/main/index.php/Matrix:Main
<Curly_Q> It has multiple guitar amps like Marshal and Fender amps.
<holstein> amp sims?
<Curly_Q> It does also have the ALSA drivers too. But for Windows.
<holstein> anyways, i would get a live CD
<holstein> unless you want to plug it into whatever computer you already have ubuntu installed on
<holstein> and run a few commands
<holstein> in a terminal
<holstein> you want to run
<Curly_Q> I do know that there dome enthusiasts who do work with Linux and Native instruments.
<holstein> lsusb
<holstein> after pluging the device in
<holstein> IF you see it there
<holstein> you want to run
<holstein> aplay -l
<holstein> and
<holstein> arecord -l
<holstein> IF you see the device there ^^
<holstein> it should be useable by JACK
<holstein> without any more hassle
<holstein> if not, then you'll just have to start googling around
<Curly_Q> Does this software or ISO kernel or whatever you want to call it act as a guitar fuzz box or distortion amp and things like that with echo and flanging?
<holstein> and asking on formus
<holstein> Curly_Q: there are programs
<holstein> that do effects processing
<Curly_Q> That is what I am interested in the add ons.
<holstein> rakarrack is the one i really like
<holstein> Curly_Q: JACK is what you'll want to learn
<holstein> there is a different workflow to linux audio
<Curly_Q> Is there a web link that has all of this stuff available?
<holstein> Curly_Q: theres not one over all web link
<Curly_Q> I see.
<holstein> http://jackaudio.org/
<Curly_Q> I really appreciate you taking the time to answer my questions.
<holstein> Curly_Q: check out #opensourcemusicians
<holstein> theres a podshow
<holstein> and all kinds of different users
<holstein> making all different kinds of music with these tools
<Curly_Q> I bookmarked those links. Thanks.
<holstein> and others
<holstein> Curly_Q: sure, anytime :)
<Curly_Q> I play lead guitar.
<holstein> cool
<holstein> i play lead bass ;)
<Curly_Q> I do lots of Hendrix and Jimi Page style.
<holstein> nice
<holstein> i play mostly jazz
<Curly_Q> My maing preocupation is Computer Scientist.
<Curly_Q> I love jazz.
<Curly_Q> Nice choice.
<holstein> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_RnThpo0Atk#t=2m50s
<Curly_Q> I play lots of Blues like Stevie Ray Vaughn.
<Curly_Q> Is that your band?
<holstein> well, i freelance
<holstein> thats a piano player i play with often
<holstein> i dont really do 'bands'
<Curly_Q> Are you playing in that video?
<Curly_Q> It is nice though.
<holstein> Curly_Q: thats me on the basso :)
<holstein> lead bass
<Curly_Q> Hey that's nice. Good work.
<holstein> thanks
<Curly_Q> I do lots of flamenco guitar work as well as electronic rock and blues. I do lots of improv jazz.
<holstein> right on
<Curly_Q> Is that piece on youtube improv? It seems so.
<holstein> well, i started it at my solo
<holstein> and im improvising over the form
<holstein> but the tune is the piano players tune
<Curly_Q> I can see. Most jazz is though. I like it though.
<holstein> he plays the melody after im finished soloing
<Curly_Q> It is a lot of fun to get carried away playing.
<Curly_Q> I have met lots of musicians that hate improve. They cannot play anything without sheet music. That to me is boring.
<holstein> eh, i try and do both
<holstein> im not a fast sight reader though really
<Curly_Q> Improvisation is the only way to become creative.
<holstein> i can respect those hard-core classical players though
<Curly_Q> I can read music but I don't read it.
<holstein> yo-yo-ma and the like
<holstein> really good interpreters of the page
<Curly_Q> Yo-yo-ma is an exception.
<holstein> thats a whole other skill
<holstein> reading what someone else writes
<holstein> and playing it lyrically
<holstein> or whatever it takes to convey the story
<Curly_Q> Reading music cramps my style.
<Curly_Q> I taught myself how to listen to something and then just play it. I don't need sheet music.
<holstein> i hear you
<holstein> but, as miles davis said 'freedom is in itself ultimately limiting'
<Curly_Q> I teach guitar lessons though which is an irony of the whole thing. I make $75.00/hour doing it.  hehe
<holstein> nice
<holstein> i usually do $40
<holstein> for 50 minutes or so
<holstein> but i dont have a lot of students
<Curly_Q> I do much better at Forensic Data Recovery making about $1,000.00/day. I keep my priorities here.   :)
<holstein> and no regular ones
<Curly_Q> There is a huge market for that.
<holstein> well, glad to have you in the community
<holstein> it would be nice to have some users of the software
<Curly_Q> Office Max makes $1,200.00/customer for data recovery.
<holstein> that can afford to financially contribute :)
<holstein> most of us are just broke musicians
<Curly_Q> Well, I try not to be broke. it cost money to feed myself and live in a nice place.
<holstein> well, im sure 300,000+ helps :)
<Curly_Q> I try not to cut corners even when I type sentences. It all comes back to you eventually.
<Curly_Q> The more work you put into anything the more the returns are.
<holstein> yeah, in theory
<Curly_Q> Actually in practice.
<holstein> yeah, you're right
<Curly_Q> People pay more attention to you if you have a plan.
<holstein> all the returns are not financial in nature
<Curly_Q> That's true.
<Curly_Q> I agree.
<Curly_Q> It is good to be flexible.
<Curly_Q> Is the ISO I am downloading a kernel of the Ubuntustudio?
<Curly_Q> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntustudio/releases/10.10/release/
<holstein> well
<holstein> to be presice
<Curly_Q> Or is it an installation?
<holstein> linux is the kernel
<Curly_Q> True.
<holstein> ubuntu is the operating system
<Curly_Q> True.
<holstein> the kernels are all the same
<holstein> you can get whatever kernel you need from the repos
<Curly_Q> So this is a kernel with the programs associated?
<holstein> from any official buntu install
<holstein> Curly_Q: you'll get the linux-generic kernel
<Curly_Q> I am very familiar with installing Linux.
<Curly_Q> That's OK.
<holstein> and the packages associated with ubuntustudio
<Curly_Q> I was just curious about the kernel and is it a stripped down version of the Kernel with the programs on it?
<holstein> the kernel is the same
<holstein> the same kernel you would get in ubuntu
<holstein> a -generic one
<holstein> with the same hardware support rolled in
<holstein> theres not really any programs on the kernel
<holstein> AFAIK
<holstein> you can get lowerlatency kernels if needed
<Curly_Q> I am sure I will find out when I install it.
<Curly_Q> I suppose if I installed a bare-bones Linux kernel and did the above apt-get that would suffice.
<holstein> depends
<holstein> i mean, the kernel has some driver support
<holstein> so that can effect your graphics card for one thing
<holstein> or wireless
<holstein> i suppose you could apt-get modules or firmware or whatever
<holstein> if you need
<holstein> i find that in ubuntu
<holstein> i try to stick to what ubuntu is expecting
<Curly_Q> I guess what you are saying is that the ubuntustudio has the drivers incorporated with the kernel to make it all happen.
<holstein> package-wise
<holstein> trying to use the stuff from the repos first when possible
<holstein> then PPA
<holstein> then some .deb or building
<holstein> Curly_Q: well what i saying is, ubuntustudio uses the same kernel as ubuntu
<Curly_Q> Funny thing is that I came here because I was surfing on the Google and thought first to try Anthony.freenode.net to see if there was a #ubuntustudio channel. My guess was correct.
<holstein> yup
<holstein> we're here
<Curly_Q> This is my first time here.
<holstein> i thought i had seen your nick before
<holstein> but lots of nicks come and go
<Curly_Q> I am all over the IRC.
<holstein> congrats
<Curly_Q> I am lots of time helping on the #Ubuntu channel or the #Windows channel.
<holstein> yeah
<holstein> i avoid those
<holstein> i help here
<Curly_Q> I teach Computer classes such as A+ and more.
<holstein> and sometimes in #ubuntu-beginners
<holstein> but #ubuntu
<holstein> thats a mess
<Curly_Q> Yeah, those channels are brutal if you don't know how to hold your own. Lots of the technicians are puffed up with themselves. They think of themselves as gods.
<Curly_Q> They hate it when I correct them.
<holstein> well, you can hang out here and correct me all you want
<Curly_Q> I can type faster than they can too. They hate that and think that I am a bot.
<Curly_Q> The other day when the Japan earthquake happened, I put in a comment that there was an impending Tsunami coming for Hawaii and the Philippines. The OPS there said: "You are off topic.. He kicked me from the channel. What a fool.
<Curly_Q> He said:  "This is an Ubuntu channel and not a warning channel."
<Curly_Q> Can you imagine that?
<holstein> its challenging though
<holstein> i mean, this channel is too
<holstein> and i like to be loose with it
<holstein> since its so small
<holstein> and we are trying to build a community
<holstein> BUT, with a channel like that
<Curly_Q> It was human life. Did you see the the videos of the Tsunami?
<holstein> i can only imagine the stress
<Curly_Q> Someone on the IRC on another channel #Windows told me thanks from Hawaii. He heard the air RAIDS sirens and didn't know what it was. He thanked me for the warning.
<holstein> lol
<Curly_Q> The idiot OPS said: "Stop using CAPS..."
<Curly_Q> I saved a life and the OPS is only concerned about CAPS. What does that tell you?
<Curly_Q> The news today says that 3 Nuclear Power Plants are in trouble there.
<Curly_Q> One would be bad enough.
<holstein> yeah, i was catching up on that earlier
<Curly_Q> Like Chernoble.
<holstein> rough over there
<holstein> well, with chernobyl, i think there was somewhere for folks to go
<Curly_Q> Yes, I was off topic warning people though.
<holstein> or more places for folk to go
<holstein> we'll see
<holstein> might not be as bad as all that
<holstein> anyways, i gotta crash
<Curly_Q> The government witheld the Chernobyl incident as much as they could untill they needed aid from the United States.
<holstein> Curly_Q: GN
<Curly_Q> Nice meeting you Holstein.
<Curly_Q> Thanks for the info.
<Curly_Q> Good night folks. I hope all here have a great day today.
<alberto> Hello
<alberto> Does anybody know anything about using VST Instruments on Ubuntu via Jack?
<Buggaboo> hi guys
<Buggaboo> I want to extract a certain length of sound from a wav. What do I use?
<ailo> Buggaboo, check out Audacity. It's a audio-file-editor, and perfect for things like that.
<Buggaboo> excellent.
<Buggaboo> thanks.
#ubuntustudio 2011-03-16
<grotek> hy there outa space :)
<psusi> is there not a livecd build of ubuntu-studio?  I can only find the alternate installer
<ailo> psusi, Not yet. Hopefully there will be one in the future.
#ubuntustudio 2011-03-17
<Shrike> Anyone about?
<AutoStatic> Hello Shrike
<Shrike> Well. Was just wondering about Ubuntu Studio + DJ software, if there is something you guys could recommend?
<Shrike> Oh, hi
<Shrike> I'm in need of something basic to do mixes with, nothing fancy
<AutoStatic> Shrike: Mixxx: http://www.mixxx.org/ maybe?
<Shrike> Oh yeah, I've been through those, so I'm not looking for "just something". MOre like a recommendation, which of them would be best suited for my needs ;)
<Shrike> Mixx is one, yes. UltraMixer is another.
<AutoStatic> Ok, then I'll word it differently ;)
<Shrike> Any regulars on this channel, who might do DJing and would have some insights?
<AutoStatic> I'd recommend Mixxx
<Shrike> :D
<Shrike> Thanks
<AutoStatic> And I do DJ'ing
<Shrike> rgr
<Shrike> I'm thinking of setting up a USB-bootable with, now I guess Mixxx, which I could try out and see which of my older laptops it would work best with
<AutoStatic> Ouch, that could be a problem.....
<Shrike> how so?
<AutoStatic> Mixxx heavily relies on OpenGL
<AutoStatic> For displaying the waveforms
<Shrike> dang
<Shrike> Well, I guess I could do that on my desktops as well
<AutoStatic> So you need a GPU + driver that supports that
<Shrike> yeah
<AutoStatic> I have an old notebook with which I do my DJ'ing stuff
<AutoStatic> Nut Mixxx doesn't run on it
<AutoStatic> ^^But
<Shrike> What do you run on it?
<AutoStatic> Well, because of that it is the only Windows install left in our household
<AutoStatic> Abd I use Traktor
<AutoStatic> ^^And
<Shrike> Hmmm
<AutoStatic> If Mixxx would run on it I would've make the switch and ditch Traktor
<Shrike> Allright
<Shrike> thanks for the tips
<AutoStatic> NP
<gotik_> is there any standalone lv2-host like jack-rack for ladspa?
<AutoStatic> Yes
<AutoStatic> Zynjacku
<AutoStatic> and LV2-Rack
<AutoStatic> Zynjacku for LV2 softsynths
<AutoStatic> And LV2Rack for effect plug-ins
<gotik_> thanks
<AutoStatic> They're not in the default repositories
<rusk> Hi all!
<rusk> Can anybody help me to get back ALSA working in maverick?
<rusk> ~$ alsamixer
<rusk> ALSA lib ctl_oss.c:398:(_snd_ctl_oss_open) Cannot open device /dev/mixer
<AutoStatic> So you have to get then from a PPA or an external repo
<rusk> I tryed to get oss emulation with no luck. And now can't get back alsa...
<AutoStatic> rusk: Did you uninstall the ALSA OSS compatibility stuff?
<AutoStatic> (except for oss-compat)
<rusk> alsa-oss uninstalled
<rusk> oss-compat uninstalled
<AutoStatic> Hmmmm, what does ls -al /dev/mixer output?
<rusk> 2 lines.
<rusk> \/dev/mixerls: No such file or directory
<rusk> \/dev/mixerls: No such file or directory
<AutoStatic> So there's no /dev/mixer ?
<rusk> \/dev/mixerls: No such file or directory
<rusk> \/dev/mixer: No such file or directory
<AutoStatic> Try sudo alsa force-reload in a terminal
<AutoStatic> sudo alsa force-reload
<AutoStatic> That should recreate the mixer node
<rusk> tried many times after every change
<rusk> lsof: WARNING: can't stat() fuse.gvfs-fuse-daemon file system /home/test/.gvfs
<rusk>       Output information may be incomplete.
<rusk> Terminating processes: 11137lsof: WARNING: can't stat() fuse.gvfs-fuse-daemon file system /home/test/.gvfs
<rusk>       Output information may be incomplete.
<rusk> lsof: WARNING: can't stat() fuse.gvfs-fuse-daemon file system /home/test/.gvfs
<rusk>       Output information may be incomplete.
<rusk> .
<rusk> lsof: WARNING: can't stat() fuse.gvfs-fuse-daemon file system /home/test/.gvfs
<rusk>       Output information may be incomplete.
<rusk> Unloading ALSA sound driver modules: snd-seq-dummy snd-hda-codec-idt snd-hda-intel snd-hda-codec snd-hwdep snd-pcm snd-seq-midi snd-rawmidi snd-seq-midi-event snd-seq snd-timer snd-seq-device snd-page-alloc (failed: modules still loaded: snd-hda-codec-idt snd-hda-codec snd-hwdep snd-pcm snd-timer snd-page-alloc).
<rusk> Loading ALSA sound driver modules: snd-seq-dummy snd-hda-codec-idt snd-hda-intel snd-hda-codec snd-hwdep snd-pcm snd-seq-midi snd-rawmidi snd-seq-midi-event snd-seq snd-timer snd-seq-device snd-page-alloc.
<AutoStatic> Looks ok
<AutoStatic> If I do a ls /dev/mixer afterwards the mixer node has been recreated
<AutoStatic> What if you try with another user account?
<rusk> the same output under root.
<AutoStatic> That was to be expected if the mixer node doesn't exist
<AutoStatic> :(
<rusk> i reinstalled completely alsa couple times. I don't want to compile, I know that all stuff worked, but unfortunately I have no backups...
<AutoStatic> How did you reinstall ALSA?
<AutoStatic> It might help to reinstall your whole kernel image
<rusk> i reinstalled alsa together with kernel
<rusk> yesterday.
<AutoStatic> Weird stuff. Maybe you could check for any asound.state file in /etc or .asound.conf files in your home directopry?
<roel_> hi, can someone help me with my UM-1G usb midi interface, please?
#ubuntustudio 2011-03-18
<twoten> hi there
<twoten> I just installed ubuntustudio 10.10 and X won't start, error is screens found but none of them are suitable
<twoten> should I even bother with Ustu, I just read that 10.10 no longer has a real-time kernel
<twoten> maybe I should just go back to regular ubuntu 10.10
<twoten> so I came to this irc channel and I see that no one here gives a damn about U-stu so I should probably just forget about it
<twoten> hey Studio 64 looks really good, I think I'll give that one a try!
<twoten> I think I'll go back to Ubuntu 10.10 and apply real time patches to my kernel
<twoten> this whole U-stu thing has been a total dissapointment!
<phaidros> hi
<phaidros> is there any chance to get spca1528 get running in v4l1 mode?
<holstein> hey phaidros
<holstein> googling for spca1528
<holstein> and v4l1
<holstein> i would say it should be easy to plug in it
<holstein> and see if it works or not
<phaidros> holstein: spca1528 is included since 2.6.36
<phaidros> but the v4l1 api is gone since then as well.
<phaidros> it seems thar darn skype thingie only talks v4l1
<mouse> hi .. i have jack running and use pulse jack sink.. it works fine.i installed wine 1.2 and set in audio to jack..message appears in jack  alsa_pcm: xrun of at least 83.545 msecs JackAudioDriver::ProcessAsync: read error, skip cycle JackPosixMutex::Unlock res = 1 and audio fails
#ubuntustudio 2011-03-20
<azm> Hi, should be linux-rt or do I have to download it?
<azm> seems like its not in repos
<holstein> azm: do you need it?
<azm> holstein, I thought it would fix my xruns
<holstein> you can use abogani's or falks PPA
<holstein> https://launchpad.net/~abogani/+archive/ppa
<azm> ok, thanks.
<holstein> :)
<holstein> azm: did you get jack-pulse sorted?
<holstein> pulse-jack *
<azm> nope, I have no clue where to start
<holstein> is pulse running?
<azm> it worked fine and after reboot it stops
<azm> I will ask falktx if he will be around
<holstein> yeah, he'll know
<holstein> you can try issuing via alt-f2
<holstein> pulseaudio
<azm> also how is it solved in ubuntustudio, the pulse and jack issue ?
<azm> I never got it properly working together
<holstein> azm: solved?
<azm> *solved = done
<holstein> azm: not sure if there are plans to do anything about it really
<holstein> JACK usually suspends pulse
<holstein> and so far, thats usually fine for most folks
<azm> yea but then you have no sound in firefox eg
<holstein> right
<holstein> thats not what my production machine is for anyway
<holstein> so, thats fine with me
<holstein> but, i see the need
<holstein> and the frustration
<azm> kinda sad. I would expect things like this resolved for such distro.
<holstein> azm: i was going to suggest not shipping with anything that doesnt support  JACK ;)
<azm> actually I thought it must be my personal problem
<azm> not the ubuntustudios
<holstein> well, out of the box
<holstein> sound works
<holstein> pulse FF whatever
<holstein> you may or may not need JACK
<holstein> and if you do, there are certain things that come with using JACK
<azm> yea with patch that normal user can barely found
<azm> *find
<holstein> azm: nah, out of the box, everything is normal
<holstein> just like ubuntu vanilla
<azm> that is what I find weird
<holstein> eh, you cant please everyone
<azm> I think it could be better to somehow got it ready for sound production
<holstein> lots of folk use it for graphics
<holstein> and US needs to kinda be in the middle ground i think
<azm> well that is not big deal
<holstein> azm: BUT, i totally hear you
<holstein> and remember my frustrations trying to set up any buntu for audio production
<azm> ok, I understand that
<holstein> but, we are chipping away at what we can
<holstein> when we can
<holstein> and actually making some nice progress
<azm> instead of this, maybe some readme popup tutorial how to get it working properly for each user base would be nice
<holstein> azm: you mean for JACK?
<holstein> that would be great... but all hardware is kinda different
<azm> yep jack and pa together
<azm> or just jack
<holstein> best we can do is spread the word about the wikis
<holstein> and try and keep them updated
<azm> both solution actually works and get broken sometimes for me
<azm> thats true
<azm> but eg. jack pulse brisge works out of the box
<azm> *bridge
<holstein> in theory
<holstein> i have to start pulse manually
<azm> falk does not have any tutorial on site
<holstein> or make my own startup entry for it
<holstein> BUT, i dont use it much anyways
<holstein> azm: falk made it
<holstein> the pulse-jack brige
<azm> yea
<holstein> bridge*
<holstein> and for his purposes
<holstein> KXstudio
<holstein> there doesnt need to be a tutorial
<holstein> since its usually 'just working'
<holstein> in the background
<azm> what is the difference ?
<holstein> azm: JACK is running at login
<holstein> and the pulse-jack bridge is already running
<holstein> SO, he doesnt need to explain how to use it
<holstein> one of us would need to do that for the ubuntustudio community
<holstein> and i dont feel like i understand it enough
<holstein> nor, use it enough to comment on it
<holstein> or do a tutorial
<azm> I see, so there are some advantages to run it before login
<holstein> azm: sure, its just out of my usual workflow
<holstein> and im still not a fan of KDE
<azm> so you use jack for all stuff?
<azm> me neither
<holstein> on my production machine
<azm> ah, well I have now one ntb only
<azm> ah, falk is here
<azm> I will ask
<holstein> cool :)
<azm> does someone running -33 realtime with nvidia drivers?
<azm> I had no luck installing them from cmd
<holstein> azm: i just dont
<holstein> i just use nouveau
<azm> if it would have 3d support I would use it too
<holstein> compiz?
<azm> its kinda still in development
<azm> nope, blender eg.
<holstein> AH
<holstein> doesnt work?
<holstein> azm: try catching falk
<azm> to be honest I never tried
<holstein> OR ask in #kxstudio
<azm> I just read specs
<holstein> i know folks are doing it
<holstein> BUT, 3d works on my card
<holstein> just not compiz
<holstein> which is fine for that box
<azm> and how is the performance with flash and browser?
<holstein> i dont know
<holstein> i dont hav flash installed on that machine
<holstein> have*
<azm> that problem is that you are not using it for everything like me
<holstein> other video plays fine
<holstein> its a pretty peppy box
<azm> well I will try -31 now or compile -33 myself
<holstein> azm: falk addressed that
<holstein> the nividia drivers
<holstein> his kernels are supposed to be patched of nvidia proprietary drivers
<azm> that should do it
<holstein> i just never tried to confirm that
<azm> I downloaded newest driver from nvidia
<azm> tried to run but i to got some error
<holstein> azm: the -lowlatency is friendlier
<azm> the distribution provided pre install script failed!
<holstein> azm: what latency setting are you running at?
<holstein> i mean, i can hear anything above 11ms or so really
<holstein> SO, if you're getting xruns at like 20ms
<holstein> i say, go ahead and relax JACK settings
<holstein> and just use tht generic kernel
<azm> now periods 3 frames 1024
<azm> which already kinda sucks
<holstein> azm: yeah, so you're not getting anything you can use in realtime anyways
<holstein> SO, you might as well bump that up
<holstein> and just roll with what you got
<azm> if I relax jack settings I have delay in seconds
<azm> lol
<holstein> azm: yeah, but does it really matter?
<holstein> i mean, you're already at like 60ms
<holstein> probably
<holstein> SO, who cares if its a second
<holstein> ardour adjusts
<azm> well If you play in rackarrack eg. and the sound goes out delayd from speakers its weird
<holstein> you already cant use rakarrack live
<holstein> or soft synths
<azm> but its problem with media too
<azm> you play youtube video
<holstein> media?
<holstein> azm: just stop JACK
<holstein> and play the video
<azm> and its start to get xruns and I get lags
<azm> that is not option
<holstein> yeah?
<azm> not for me
<azm> too demanding
<azm> :)
<holstein> theres a GUI for it
<holstein> a button and all
<azm> I know
<holstein> not too bad
<azm> Im usingi t
<holstein> and i have a mixer
<holstein> line mixer
<holstein> i route whatever cards/devices to whatever speakers i want
<holstein> azm: thats a realtime connection ;)
<holstein> analog, outside the box :)
#ubuntustudio 2012-03-12
<willijs3_> Hello! is anybody available to answer a few questions about iPod support in Ubuntu Studio?
<willijs3> Hi! anybody around?
<CFHowlett> willijs3   greeetigns
<CFHowlett> *greetings*
<Halexander9000> Greetings Gentlehumans!
<Halexander9000> Regarding GIMP, does anyone here know how I can automate the overlay of a png image with transparency on top of a large number (say a few thousands) of other png files?
<Sysi> I'd use imagemagic
<Halexander9000> Thanks for the suggestion Sysi. I'm checking the manual for it right now.
#ubuntustudio 2012-03-14
<willijs3> Hello!
<willijs3> Anybody know if when I upgrade to Ubuntu Studio from Ubuntu 11.10 will I have the xfce desktop? or will I still be using Unity?
<willijs3> or is it possible to upgrade to Studio from Xubuntu
<FloatingGoat> hey
<FloatingGoat> what's the best jack rack setup for recording vocals
<FloatingGoat> speech wise
<holstein> FloatingGoat: i just track them
<holstein> i have a rode nt1000 and a nic preamp
<holstein> i go in dry, maybe a little EQ from the preamp i have, or compressions
<holstein> compression*
<holstein> otherwise, i say, with plugins, less is more
<FloatingGoat> what is EQ
<holstein> equalization
<holstein> yeah, i would read up on some general recording tips
<holstein> see what EQ is and what that does... read about compression
<holstein> gain stages
<holstein> see about getting the most out of your hardware
<holstein> theres not a "magic bullet" way to do vocals
<holstein> it all depends on what you have and what you are going for
<FloatingGoat> alright
<FloatingGoat> II have a cheap mic that sounds decentile
<FloatingGoat> oh and its you holstien
<FloatingGoat> your always here
<FloatingGoat> holstein: *
<CFHowlett> knock knock!  I need to place an image in gimp precisely.  Can you tell me the keyboard sequence?  I don't see it anywhere...
#ubuntustudio 2012-03-16
<brycebudd> hey all, can someone point me to a url that will list what services I can safely disable for recording with ardour?
<holstein> services?
<holstein> like ssh and the like?
<holstein> you need JACK running
<brycebudd> correct system services
<brycebudd> understood
<holstein> i dont see any reason why you should disable any services though
<holstein> i mean, disabling what you arent using is safe of cours
<holstein> e
<brycebudd> Let me phrase it a different way...what are the essential system services to safely run an ubuntu system and gain maximum system performance and memory?
<holstein> that all depends
<holstein> are you using USB?
<holstein> firewire?
<holstein> do you need networking?
<holstein> is this an audio production rig only?
<holstein> i  would start with this... what do you *not* need
<holstein> like maybe bluetooth
<ailo> brycebudd: My experience is that you don't gain a lot as long as you have a good kernel. Even not installing the entire desktop makes little difference
<holstein> i say, at the end of a few hours of tweaking, you will really reclaim nothing useful
<brycebudd> yes, audio only...
<holstein> theres no reason to disable a bunch of services for doing audio
<holstein> *maybe* doing video, you *might* notice
<holstein> audio really isnt all that hard on the sytem
<holstein> system*
<brycebudd> ailo: thanks for sharing your experiences...that's exactly the kind of feedback I'm looking for!
<ailo> It's not so much about cpu and RAM, more about priorites
<ailo> And the kernel handles that +  jack + settings
<brycebudd> so in your opinion what are the best ways to measure and reduce latency, reduce xruns etc.  Is it just playing with settings or are there "magic settings" that generally work.
<holstein> that depends on the hardware
<brycebudd> I usually use Jack, Hydrogen, Seq24, Patchage, and Ardour
<holstein> if you are using an internal soundcard, i wouldnt expect under 20ms latency
<brycebudd> unfortunately...only USB.  No native cards
<holstein> USB is sometimes better
<ailo> brycebudd: Just make sure you have realtime priority for the user. Other than that, it might mostly depend on the type of kernel, as well as the kernel version
<holstein> and at least its external, and typically cleaner
<brycebudd> I've been getting 11ms reported in JACK using M-Audio
<holstein> 11 is pretty good
<holstein> tolerable
<holstein> depends on what you are doing
<brycebudd> recording drum tracks with a Roland TD-20
<holstein> if you do no live instruments, or effects processing.. who cares if it takes 70ms for the sound to come out the speakers
<ailo> brycebudd: Is that an external synth?
<ailo> alsa midi is really lousy when it comes to external midi gear
<brycebudd> no electronic drum kit.  I can sync to Seq 24 via MIDI.
<brycebudd> ailo: what is better?
<ailo> jack midi is better
<ailo> Not all apps support it yet
<brycebudd> ah...I will play around with that tonight. Thanks for the tip!!
<ailo> brycebudd: Choose "seq" as the midi driver in qjackctl
<brycebudd> good!  that's what I'm using (I just didn't know it) *blush*
<ailo> brycebudd: If you're using the lates jack, alsa midi will still be active
<brycebudd> ailo: should I disable?  if so how?
<ailo> Jack midi supported apps will appear in the "MIDI" tab, and not the "ALSA"
<ailo> Just make sure the app you use is set to jack midi, and not alsa midi
<brycebudd> ailo: I get it...understood. thanks!
<brycebudd> byebye
<neyder_> hi!, in precise, how can i install the audio metapackage ober an edubuntu installation'
<holstein> neyder_: i would just open the package manager of your choice, and search "ubuntustudio"
<holstein> i would also consider just installing what you are wanting to use.. JACK, ardour... hydrogen... for example
<holstein> sudo apt-get install ubuntustudio-audio should get you the metapackage you are looking for though if you prefer
<neyder_> gret, i was asking because "apt-cache show ubuntustudio-audio" tells me that is a transitional package to Audio Seed
<neyder_> *great!
#ubuntustudio 2012-03-17
<hellyeah> hey
<hellyeah> i try to convert png to svg
<hellyeah> and i follow this tuto
<hellyeah> http://sysblogd.wordpress.com/2007/09/30/how-to-convert-pixel-files-png-to-vector-graphic-svg-on-linux/ file succcesfully created but when i try to open it gives an error
<hellyeah> is there any suggestion
<Splooshie123> does anyone here know how to get pulseaudio to work through jack?
<Splooshie123> I can't play any sort of sounds while QJackCtl is open because it suspends PulseAudio. I tried installing the pulseaudio-module-jack package but it either doesn't work or I am too stupid to use it.
<cc_INC> Hello, I seem to be having an issue. I used to be able to connect LMMS to JACK and get audio through JACK, but now I only get sound when I assign ALSA in LMMS as output
<cc_INC> What am I doing wrong?
<cc_INC> I already looked at the Patchbay in JACK, seems fine. And disconnecting and reaconnecting LMMS in JACK does nothing to solve the problem.
<hellyeah> hey
<hellyeah> is there anyone here
<hellyeah> i need to convert jpg to svg how can i do that
<hellyeah> hey
<hellyeah> how can i convert jpg to svg
<wxl> hellyeah: best bet-- import it in inkscape
<CFHowlett> hellyeah   so the terminal trick didn't work?
<hellyeah> actually i found something on terminal
<hellyeah> it creates svg file
<hellyeah> but when i try to open it gives parsing error and said document is empty
<CFHowlett> oh, wait, you wanted png to svg ...
<hellyeah> inkscape file.svg --export-png=filezero.png
<hellyeah> yeah
<hellyeah> no
<CFHowlett> I seemed to lose you last night - I tested the terminal command you gave me.  Worked for me.
<hellyeah> actually i wanted to png to svg
<hellyeah> but now my boss said we need to convert jpg to png
<hellyeah> because we use svg in logo
<CFHowlett> no problem.  Slap the boss.
<hellyeah> hahah
<hellyeah> i wish
<hellyeah> actually i import jpg file into inkscape
<hellyeah> and i saved it saved as svg
<hellyeah> thats the deal ?
<CFHowlett> gimme a minute to look.  I can't believe it could be so difficult.
<hellyeah> i cannot upload svg file to tiny pics
<CFHowlett> autotrace
<CFHowlett> gui frontline to autotrace is frontline
<CFHowlett> although it appears frontline isn't in any of the repos
<CFHowlett> potracegui is however
<CFHowlett> there's also an online tool:  http://image.online-convert.com/convert-to-svg
<hellyeah> this web site piece of shit
<hellyeah> i upload web site and it gives me file like black and white little square
<hellyeah> :D
<riderplus> i just read that starting 10.04 there's no OSS compatibility layer  for ALSA. i want to use volume control from within mp3blaster. since /dev/mixer is missing, i can't do that. that sucks
<ronj> hellyeah, in Inkscape's menu, Path > Trace Bitmap, or Shift+Alt+B
<ronj> that uses POtrace
<hellyeah> ookey
<hellyeah> i import jpg file to inkscape
<hellyeah> then i did path trace bitmap then what
#ubuntustudio 2013-03-11
<magic_silver_box> UNITOR NO WORKY
<magic_silver_box> ~~~~~~~::/
<cfhowlett> Change the login icon: I'm running Ubuntustudio 12.04.  Want to customize the default login icon
<cfhowlett> How do I change the login icon in Ubuntustudio 12.04  http://imagebin.org/249823
<zequence> cfhowlett: Don't have lightgdm installed on this machine, but if I would make a wild guess, there might be configs in /etc/lightgdm/*
<cfhowlett> zequence, I found that.  there's nothing in there that directs to an icon ...
<cfhowlett> shame because this is the replacement icon ... http://imagebin.org/249824
<SunStar> i dont wanna log out to try it but perhapse this will work?
<SunStar> http://forums.fedoraforum.org/showthread.php?p=1585548#post1585548
<cfhowlett> SunStar, I'll look again.  It appears to be a specific lightdm config ...
<zequence> cfhowlett: Cool looking icon in deed
<cfhowlett> zequence, yep.  now to incorporate it ...
<cfhowlett> zequence, hey I sent a couple of wallpaper suggestions to the list. did you see?
<SunStar> lol you can just rename it to the current icon
<zequence> cfhowlett: Not yet, but we actually already went ahead and changed the default, adding the two I did. This is for the Beta 1, which is to be built later today
<cfhowlett> zequence, OK ...
<cfhowlett> zequence, I install LTS only, but I have been know to harvest artwork from interim releases.  Of course, "rolling release" or whatever happens ...
<SunStar> i mean replace the old icon with your new one by renameing the old one to something else, and the new one uses the old ones name
<cfhowlett> SunStar, right method, but wrong greeter program.  I need to configure lightDM ...
<SunStar> try adding "Icon=/path/to/image" into file:///var/lib/lightdm/.cache/lightdm-gtk-greeter/state ?
<SunStar> no that doesnt seem right n/m
<mano> hi
<mano> hi
<zequence> mano: hello
<mano> may u help me plz . iam gonna destroy my laptop if u don't
<zequence> mano: I hardly think your laptop will be destroyed by Linux, but tell us, what seems to be the problem?
<mano> i loved LINUX very much it's very smart easy and fast .... i am a music producer recently sed ubuntu studio to have the chance to try ardour ...... qJACKctl is making me crazy don't wanna work
<mano> always : ERROR ERROR EROOR
<zequence> mano: There's a bug with jackdbus. Makes it crash often, when you try to stop it
<zequence> mano: When that happens, kill it in a terminal, like this: killall -9 jackdbus
<zequence> Then try again
<zequence> Also, make sure you aren't using desktop audio, while trying to start jack.
<zequence> Close down all pulseaudio applications
<mano> the problem isn't that it don't wanna stop .. it deosn't even work
<zequence> ..this is, if you are using the same audio card with pulseaudio and jack
<zequence> mano: Have you ever got jack to start?
<zequence> mano: do this command: cat /proc/asound/cards
<zequence> mano: paste here http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<mano> one time after installing LINUX . then i tryed to connect my studio tools on the laptop . then it stoped
<zequence> mano: I'll help you. Just follow my instructions
<mano> so what is the first thing to do
<zequence> mano: as I said, do this command: cat /proc/asound/cards
<zequence> paste here http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<mano> done
<zequence> mano: Give me the link
<mano> ouch i think i lost it : y don't i write here ?
<zequence> mano: Each paste gets it's own link. You can use Shift+Ctrl+T to open closed tabs
<zequence> Just make another paste, if you can't find it
<mano> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5604552/
<zequence> mano: So, which device are you attempting to start jack with? The onboard, or the headset?
<mano> the laptop card is SRS premium sound but i don't use it . all my sound system is connected to the USB card - C media
<mano> i managed to play the sound using the usb but ardour don't work because of jack
<zequence> mano: First, let's see if the onboard device works. We begin by killing jack, just in case
<zequence> killall -9 jackdbus
<zequence> Then, we start jack, and suspending pulseaudio at the same time:
<zequence> pasuspender -- jackd -d alsa -d hw:0
<mano> i typed the first command
<mano>  killall -9 jackdbus
<zequence> If it says nothing, it killed jackdbus. If it says "no process found", jackdbus was not running
<zequence> Now, try the second command: pasuspender -- jackd -d alsa -d hw:0
<mano> i typed it twice and got the 2 answers
<mano> ooops i saw the word failed
<mano> will i paste the new info for you ?
<zequence> mano: No
<zequence> The first command is not important. It's just for making sure jackdbus is killed
<zequence> Once you're done, try the second command
<zequence> If the second command gives you an error, please do paste
<mano> i did and got alot of sentence but the last one is enogh  it said /: failed to oped server
<zequence> mano: Paste the entire message from jack
<zequence> http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<mano> from the terminal r8 ?
<zequence> Yes, from the terminal
<mano> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5604572/
<zequence> hmm, that's weird
<mano> what do you think ? won't it work ?
<mano> take a look on the last message from jack
<mano> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5604585/
<zequence> mano: The key error here is Mon Mar 11 14:05:26 2013: [1m[31mERROR: Failed to acquire device name : Audio1 error : Method "RequestRelease" with signature "i" on interface "org.freedesktop.ReserveDevice1" doesn't exist
<zequence> [0m
<zequence> Which is strange, because we were suspending pulseaudio
<zequence> It seems like pulseaudio is blocking your device
<zequence> mano: Could you please disconnect your usb device, reboot, and then try starting jack with the command again
<zequence> pasuspender -- jackd -d alsa -d hw:0
<zequence> mano: Use the Up Arrow key to find old commands in the bash history
<mano> ok i will try . will i be able to talk to u again ?
<zequence> I'll be here
<mano> really thank you . i took alot of your time
<mano> i will reboot now
<mano> i am back . u r genius
<devtekbeta> I AM SPARTACUS!
<mano> i was talking to SO here and helped me 2 solve a problem
<devtekbeta> then you are in his debt
<zequence> mano: Seems like pulseaudio might have become entangled somehow. One thing you might want to keep in mind is that when you start jack, make sure pulseaudio is not doing anything
<zequence> mano: I don't know if your usb device will work with jack though
<mano> ok ok but wait there is a notice ... why i can't here any thing ?
<mano> you mean i have to use the main sound card ?
<zequence> You can try plugging in the usb device, then try: pasuspender -- jackd -d alsa -d hw:1
<zequence> !proaudio
<ubottu> For information on professional audio tools in Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuStudio/ProAudioIntro
<zequence> that page deals with the audio systems on Ubuntu
<zequence> Has some helpful tips
<mano> i wanna know something plz
<zequence> mano: Also, try just with the command: jackd -d alsa -d hw:0
<zequence> mano: What you need to understand about pasuspender is that it suspends pulseaudio. You don't need to do that normally. And if you use card A for pulseaudio and card B for jack, you really don't need it
<mano> jack is on . and the usb capture signal . why when i play anything on audacious it don't play ?
<zequence> I don't know what audactious is set to use for output
<zequence> mano: try hydrogen
<zequence> That's usually how I do sound checks
<zequence> Ok, I need to get something to eat.
<zequence> mano: I think with what we talked about now, you should be able to figure out most of your problems
<zequence> mano: Another thing: jackd is not the same as jackdbus
<zequence> qjackctl is by default starting jackdbus
<zequence> The problem should not be different. Just a different way to control jack
<mano> yeah yeah i will complete from this point
<mano> thank you guys
<zequence> np
<zequence> It's really too bad with these bugs
<magic_silver_box> eEeEEEEEEE
<magic_silver_box> my midi interface is no workky
<magic_silver_box> don't know what to dew
<magic_silver_box> so confusing
<magic_silver_box> emagic unitor8 mk1
<magic_silver_box> serial 8x8 midi interface
<ronator> hello, may I speak german ? Have some questions relating to xfce under ubuntustudio .. thx
<ronator> nobody there ?
<ronator> someone there who can answer support questions ? | jemand da, der support-fragen beantworten kann ?
<ronator> ok I try some keyords
<ronator> help
<ronator> support
<ronator> :)
<ronator> <-gettin' some coffee
<ronator> am I muted ? no !
<ronator> clock is ticking
<magic_silver_box> i think people are just away
<magic_silver_box> wait a bit
<magic_silver_box> what is your question?
<magic_silver_box> (i know nothing)
<ronator> yey, finally there is one :)
<ronator> ohm german ok or do you prefer english ?
<magic_silver_box> well english, but i know nothing about linux so i probably cant help
<magic_silver_box> im just starting and my midi interface isnt showing up
<ronator> but u use ubuntu studio ?
<ronator> brave guy ;-)
<magic_silver_box> just installed it
<magic_silver_box> so sick of windows
<ronator> ah, okay than u might be right
<magic_silver_box> cant take it anymore
<magic_silver_box> yeah on irc sometimes you have to wait until people are active
<magic_silver_box> people leave it on all day
<magic_silver_box> i do
<magic_silver_box> even if they are away
<ronator> yeah, but i just switched from gnoe to XFCE and things ar very ... strange to me
<antto> of course ;]
<magic_silver_box> i just want midi outs and audio outs and renoise + ardour
<magic_silver_box> might try another interface
<ronator> and a low lateny kernel ;-)
<ronator> +c
<ronator> well i just miss some customisation options - starting with customizing the bootloader without editing /etc/grub.conf manually
<magic_silver_box> yeah i like ubuntu a whole lot more than windows already, except i dont even know how to load a driver
<magic_silver_box> or check if a device is seen
<ronator> depends on ...
<magic_silver_box> all the how-to www is incredibly confusing
<ronator> usb device or midi / pci ?
<magic_silver_box> its an old serial midi interface
<magic_silver_box> emagic unitor8 mk1
<magic_silver_box> some forum people have said it worked right away after OS install
<ronator> well this is a general question, where i might help
<magic_silver_box> mine does not appear
<magic_silver_box> do i need to install a driver and which one
<ronator> you connected it to an RS323 interface ?
<magic_silver_box> and how ::\
<magic_silver_box> yeah rs232
<magic_silver_box> db9 whatever you call it, com port
<magic_silver_box> power on before bootup
<ronator> and com1 up to com4 is initialized in BIOS ?
<magic_silver_box> let me see
<magic_silver_box> well i should say yes cause i used a different midi interface on that port when i used windows
<magic_silver_box> well theres only one serial port
<magic_silver_box> bios says Onboard Serial Port 1
<magic_silver_box> 3F8H/IRQ4
<ronator> you could do a "cat /proc/tty/drivers" to get more info about currently used drivers
<ronator> on root console
<magic_silver_box> ill try in a minute
<magic_silver_box> loading
<ronator> to see all drivers currently loaded do a "lsmod" (list modules)
<magic_silver_box> i thought maybe there was an IRQ conflict with my pci soundcard but that would be unlikely
<magic_silver_box> worked in windows
<ronator> when you switch to linux you cannot suppose everythings works in linux as it did in windows *g
<magic_silver_box> ttyS is on
<magic_silver_box> it says irq 4
<magic_silver_box> 64-111 whatever that means
<magic_silver_box> last night i found ttyS0 (com port) is on
<magic_silver_box> but it doesnt mention any midi driver
<magic_silver_box> or even any sound driver
<ronator> whats losmod saying ? anything related to your midi device ?
<ronator> lsmod
<ronator> did you try to install a driver already ?
<magic_silver_box> there are some midi things that look generic
<magic_silver_box> nothing specific
<magic_silver_box> i didnt try to install a driver
<magic_silver_box> i dont know how
<magic_silver_box> ::/
<ronator> do you know if there is a linuxdriver out there for your device ?
<magic_silver_box> i haven't found one
<magic_silver_box> much searching
<ronator> if you can find that ypou could try it the easy way
<ronator> with "insmod /path/to/devicedriver"
<ronator> insmod takes care that other needed modules are loaded
<magic_silver_box> maybe i can find a generic one
<ronator> well since you must know the BAUD rate it would be better yu find the individual driver . but maybe you should ask those dudes in the froum
<ronator> forum
<ronator> they should do a "lsmod" that could help you to find out which driver they are actually using
<ronator> if they have the same OS (version) and the same device ....
<ronator> I really wonder why yours doesn't work out of thebox
<magic_silver_box> yeah
<ronator> maybe the vendor of your old serial device even offers generic linux drivers - if the company still exists ... did you check their website ?
<ronator> I just have no linux here and no experience with serial devices - tty0, ttyS0 - I do not know anything *g
<ronator> but as I said: if someone has this device running, a "lsmod" will provide the needed info for you
<ronator> display detected system's serial support: "dmesg | grep tty"
<ronator> output something like
<ronator> [   37.531286] serial8250: ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A
<ronator> [   37.531841] 00:0b: ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A
<ronator> [   37.532138] 0000:04:00.3: ttyS1 at I/O 0x1020 (irq = 18) is a 16550A
<magic_silver_box> yEAH i got ThaT
<magic_silver_box> so the port is active
<ronator> yes
<magic_silver_box> i have to find a driver
<magic_silver_box> but like
<magic_silver_box> i can't even find a generic driver
<magic_silver_box> just cryptic how-to wikis
<ronator> :)
<ronator> from which vendor is your device ?
<magic_silver_box> emagic
<magic_silver_box> they were bought by apple in 2002
<magic_silver_box> no linux support
<ronator> whats your system saying after that cmd:
<ronator> setserial -g /dev/ttyS[0123]
<ronator> should be something like
<magic_silver_box> the program 'setserial' is not installed
<magic_silver_box> you can install it by typing sudo apt-get install setserial
<ronator> is not ^^ ?
<ronator> hm
<ronator> do it
<magic_silver_box> oh i have to get it online
<magic_silver_box> only hardwire www
<magic_silver_box> got to move it to other room
<ronator> ./dev/ttyS0, UART: 16550A, Port: 0x03f8, IRQ: 4
<ronator> ./dev/ttyS1, UART: 16550A, Port: 0x1020, IRQ: 18
<ronator> ./dev/ttyS2, UART: unknown, Port: 0x03e8, IRQ: 4
<ronator> ./dev/ttyS3, UART: unknown, Port: 0x02e8, IRQ: 3
<magic_silver_box> brb
<magic_silver_box> booting in other room
<magic_silver_box> there are a bunch of updates it wants to install, but i ignored
<magic_silver_box> being a windows user, i normally ignore the pc when it tells me to update!
<magic_silver_box> windows updates make it worse 100% of the time
<magic_silver_box> like don't do it!
<ronator> no good idea, specially on windows ^^
<magic_silver_box> NO!
<magic_silver_box> sometimes it updates somehow
<magic_silver_box> and windows gets even more annoying
<magic_silver_box> oK brb i think it booted
<ronator> maybe your hardware will be detected if you do get all those updates ?
<ronator> i would cleary recommend to do regular updates
<ronator> even from evil guys like M$
<magic_silver_box> oK it is downloading 300 things ::]
<ronator> btw: is that device a midi keyboard ?
<magic_silver_box> this will take a while ::] ::]
<magic_silver_box> no its an 8x8 midi interface
<magic_silver_box> for all my synths
<ronator> yeah, i bet you get a new kernel, maybe this will fix everything ;-)
<magic_silver_box> yeah maybe a simple fix
<magic_silver_box> ::} ::}
<magic_silver_box> then i can learn linux at a normal rate instead of trying to learn everything at once
<magic_silver_box> all i want to do is make beatsssss
<magic_silver_box> http://www.deepsonic.ch/deep/manuals/emagic_unitor8_mkII_amt8_manual.pdf
<magic_silver_box> mine is the unitor8 m1
<magic_silver_box> mk1
<magic_silver_box> very old interface, but people say it is excellent
<magic_silver_box> i figure if midi is 30 years old, i don't need a new interface, just a well-made one
<ronator> people say much about old times and old stuff ;-)
<magic_silver_box> my midiman 4x2 serial one was excellent
<magic_silver_box> just need more ports
<magic_silver_box> too many synths :;}
<magic_silver_box> i can just fit everything on 4 outs and 2 ins, but i think if i put fewer than 16 channels on each output, the timing will be better
<magic_silver_box> of course midi cannot have 2 simultaneous events on one cable
<magic_silver_box> so if you have 16 channels on a cable, you can get some timing errors
<ronator> if you say so ;)
<magic_silver_box> i used to do things like putting a tiny silence before the sample and moving the midi notes back
<magic_silver_box> so they wont be at the same time as other notes
<magic_silver_box> but the sound play at the same moment
<magic_silver_box> +s
<ronator> i'd suggest you do all those updates, reboot it and maybe we will meet here later again. I am about to leave the office ;-)
<ronator> meanwhile you could ask those who got that device running what "lsmod" is saying ...
<magic_silver_box> yes
<magic_silver_box> i will do these things
<magic_silver_box> you have been very helpful!
<ronator> i tried to at least - serial is not my world ^^
<magic_silver_box> ::} ::}
<ronator> maybe i get some karma and soe one can help ME :)
<ronator> so see you later then ....
<ronator> and good luck !!!
<magic_silver_box> what a nice guy
<magic_silver_box> still installing things
<magic_silver_box> still installing! i guess 310 updates take a whie
<magic_silver_box> l
<magic_silver_box> no worky
<Tbone> Hi !
<Tbone> Am i alone ?
<magic_silver_box> y0~
<SunStar> when cfhowlett was looking for how to change the login answer, this was the solution: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/LightDM#Changing_the_Icon
<SunStar> login icon*
#ubuntustudio 2013-03-12
<studio-user989> hello ?
<magic_silver_box> whales ftw
<magic_silver_box> wow i am just at the end of my rope even trying to figure out how to download a driver or a module or whatever
<magic_silver_box> what a mess
<holstein> magic_silver_box: nail it down for me, and i'll try and help
<holstein> maybe you dnt need a driver
<holstein> dont*
<magic_silver_box> oh thanks
<magic_silver_box> i have an emagic unitor 8 mk1 serial port 8x8 midi interface
<magic_silver_box> ubuntu studio 12.04 doesn't see it automatically
<magic_silver_box> or at all
<magic_silver_box> the serial port _is_ active
<magic_silver_box> irq4
<holstein> i havent used a serial port in years
<magic_silver_box> well
<holstein> magic_silver_box: i would get a $4 USB midi adapter that works
<magic_silver_box> i need eight ins and eight outs
<magic_silver_box> i have a huge amount of gear
<holstein> magic_silver_box: i would *not* waste time with any USB hardware.. or serial hardware
<holstein> i would just purchase a usb unit
<holstein> magic_silver_box: did it ever work?
<magic_silver_box> no
<holstein> magic_silver_box: then it likely will not
<magic_silver_box> haha
<magic_silver_box> uhhh
<holstein> magic_silver_box: you can always ask them for a driver.. but i would just get a USB one
<magic_silver_box> i figured out the is a generic serial port midi driver inluded with my build/distro/whatever it is
<magic_silver_box> hold on let me get on with that box
<holstein> magic_silver_box: i would just test it
<holstein> magic_silver_box: i would open JACK and see if its there and route soemthing with it
<silverb0x> oK
<silverb0x> http://www.cs.fsu.edu/~baker/devices/lxr/http/source/linux/Documentation/sound/alsa/serial-u16550.txt
<magic_silver_box> i did all this modprobe crap and figured out some arguments that wouldn't kick back an error
<holstein> why?
<holstein> magic_silver_box: just try and use it
<magic_silver_box> to try to install it
<magic_silver_box> i know
<magic_silver_box> like
<holstein> magic_silver_box: how do you know its not?
<magic_silver_box> how do i use it?
<magic_silver_box> how do i install a driver?
<holstein> magic_silver_box: get JACK running and try routing with it.. see if it shows up
<magic_silver_box> all the documentation for this OS is so cryptic i think you just have to be the guy who wrote it in order to understand it
<magic_silver_box> forgive me, i'm feeling really furious and i hope i don't offend or make a fool of myself
<magic_silver_box> all right let me run jack again brb
<holstein> magic_silver_box:
<holstein> ?
<holstein> magic_silver_box: you need to ask for documentation from where it should be coming from
<holstein> the vendor
<holstein> we cannot provide you documenation on how to use that hardware.. its challenging
<holstein> everyones case is different
<holstein> magic_silver_box: i *can*, and will remain constructive with you and troubleshoot as best i can
<silverb0x> i know. i told you, i'm just trying to use this generic driver i found that might work
<silverb0x> aaaaaa
<silverb0x> i need to take a break
<holstein> silverb0x: do you know its not just working?
<silverb0x> im totally going to blow yo and youre trying to help
<holstein> silverb0x: usually its just working
<silverb0x> blow yo? blow up
<silverb0x> lieufalasdufgtalg
<holstein> silverb0x: i get it, man
<holstein> its frustrating.. no doubt
<silverb0x> anyway
<silverb0x> ran qjackctl
<silverb0x> start
<silverb0x> connect
<silverb0x> nothing shows under midi
<holstein> right.. click on "connect" and see if you see the device in "midi" or "jack"
<silverb0x> ::/
<silverb0x> this client thing is kind of cool though
<silverb0x> qjackctl
<holstein> there are others.. if you prefer
<holstein> i like qjackctl
<silverb0x> yeah it doesn't show
<holstein> then, i would just get a USB midi unit
<holstein> a cheap one
<holstein> i got one for like $11.. no shipping
<holstein> just get it, and get started
<silverb0x> but i need a whole lot of I/O
<holstein> silverb0x: you have none now
<holstein> silverb0x: you coule drop $11 and get some
<holstein> then, test.. see if you care about using ubuntu/linux
<silverb0x> for 8x8 you can get the unitor, which is rock solid; you can get a midiman/m-audio midisport 8x8, which is not; steinberg midex, which might work with linux, i don't know; or motu, which is to be avoided
<holstein> id say 1x1 is better than 0x0, or dealing with unspupported hardare
<silverb0x> the other option is to get the unitor mk2, which is USB but still is not on the list of ALSA-supported hardware
<holstein> OR.. get a few 1x1 USB ones
<silverb0x> i am going to have a good setup or none at all
<holstein> silverb0x: you have none right now
<holstein> silverb0x: midi is midi. ther is nt "better' transmitting of note on and note off messages
<holstein> midi is midi.. the sound creation is where you get the quality..
<silverb0x> i disagree. quality interfaces have good timing, and cheap ones have notoriously bad timing
<silverb0x> especially if you're forced to run all sixteen channels on one cable. midi does not support simultaneous events.
<silverb0x> for dance music, that's a problem.
<silverb0x> i have to go outside
<holstein> silverb0x: mine has the same timing as jack
<silverb0x> i'm worrying myself
<silverb0x> thanks for your assistance, be back later
<holstein> silverb0x: all im suggesting is, you literally get a $10 bill and try it
<holstein> you might not like the midi options anyways
<holstein> also, try some other live CD's
<holstein> try AVLinux live
<holstein> try the old 64studio live CD
<holstein> silverb0x: ubuntu cant provide you a driver.. you dont know if that link you have will work with current kernels
<holstein> the vendor can, but likely wont
<hectorlopez> hi there ardour 3.0 its here D:
<holstein> hectorlopez: check #ardour ..its not released yet, thought there are lots of PPA's and sources for getting it
<frewsxcv> what's that irc channel that has foss musicians/producers?
<magic_silver_box> #Foss-dewdZ
<dn4> what is the best text to speech program for ubuntustudio
<zequence> dn4: I don't think we've done any work on making that easy on Ubuntu Studio, so generally, just whatever works best on regular Ubuntu
<leonet> Hola, alguien podria guiarme en español para revisar la configuracion de sonido de mi pc, lo acabo de instalar pero no suena nada
<holstein> !es | leonet
<ubottu> leonet: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<leonet> Tks holstein
#ubuntustudio 2013-03-13
<wip> hi everyone, have a look at my stream: http://www.justin.tv/11h11
<wip> all made with puredata / gem / realtime with ubuntu-studio
<zequence> wip: Nice. Thanks for sharing
<wip> of course, it's not really nice right now, but the video are trigged automatically (pitch tracking) of the incoming audioi
<wip> and my internet connection is very slow... so quality is bad
<wip> if i want to route all my pulseaudio to jack, it is possible?
<zequence> wip:
<zequence> Sure
<zequence> wip: Let me check something first
<wip> automagically at boot time that would be fantastic
<zequence> wip: You can make a script for starting jack at startup
<zequence> The pulseaudio module, jackdbus-detect, will automatically create jack sink and source, if you start jackdbus
<zequence> To start jackdbus, you do: jack_control start
<zequence> It is possible to create the sink and source manually as well
<zequence> I forget how
<zequence> wip: Use pactl to make pulseaudio use the jack output
<wip> oh excellent, i am starting qjackctl at boot time = np here
<zequence> The module is in a package called pulseaudio-module-jack
<wip> so for example i could make a script to use pactl (after installing pulseaudio-jack) when i want pusleaduio  -> jack?
<zequence> I guess you are using it now?
<wip> no
<wip> will install
<zequence> The module is installed by default on Ubuntu Studio, so you should have it, if it's not removed
<zequence> pactl is for adjusting pulseaudio parameters without a gui
<zequence> wip: On Ubuntu Studio 13.04 applications will automatically start using jack, even if PA was not set to use jack
<zequence> Don't know if that's a good thing, but it happens anyway
<wip> it's a good thing
<wip> what is a bad thing is pulseaudio ;)
<zequence> Also, jack and PA are less buggy
<zequence> PA lets go of the card easier (bugfix), jackdbus doesn't crash when you stop it(bugfix)
<zequence> PA just moved to version 3.0, so there may be some new bugs
<wip> yeah i was having this bug (jackdbus crashing from time to time)
<wip> 13.04 this summer?
<zequence> April
<zequence> That's what the 04 is for :)
<zequence> But, it's actually quite usable now
<zequence> Or has been the whole development period really
<tjingboem> does ubuntustudio have the low latency kernel?
<zequence> tjingboem: Yes. It's our kernel in fact
<tjingboem> and does it work with nvidia?
<zequence> Yes
<tjingboem> sold!
<zequence> Consider it a clone of -generic
<zequence> But, with lower latency
<zequence> It has the same exact source. Just differently configured
<tjingboem> at the moment i use Xubuntu with kxstudio ppa
<tjingboem> and low latency
<zequence> Well, is it not the same?
<tjingboem> does us work with jack 1 or 2?
<tjingboem> i do not know...
<zequence> Both. We use debian packages
<zequence> kxstudio has a custom build of jack
<zequence> You can't use both at the same time though
<zequence> Either install jackd1, or jackd2. jackd2 is default
<tjingboem> ah, okay
<zequence> tjingboem: Just grab a live DVD, and check it out. I recommend 13.04, which is soon coming out
<zequence> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntustudio/dvd/current/
<tjingboem> yes i was looking at it now
<tjingboem> thanks
<tjingboem> but i think i will stick with 12.04
<fisch246> alright so i added jack awhile back to try and setup a virtual soundcard so that i can fix all of these issues in ubuntu when it comes to recording system sound and mic at the same time. well it didn't work at all so i removed jack. when i did, it took all of my audio stuff with it. now i'm trying to use audacity to record a podcast only to be reminded that i still don't have everything back to normal. pulseaudio it seems isn't fi
<fisch246> like is there any apt-get installs I can do to make sure I have everything?
<fisch246> i'd say it's more than annoying that removing jack breaks your system
<zequence> jack is a pro audio server. pulseaudio is a consumer audio server
<zequence> Removing jack won't break pulseaudio
<zequence> I don't know what you removed though
<zequence> Or what you want to add
<zequence> If pulseaudio is giving you audio at all, I'd say pulseaudio is working
<fisch246> it is, but i need alsa-plugins so i can use audacity to record my system sound
<zequence> You're trying to route desktop audio to audacity, is that right?
<fisch246> yes
<zequence> The only way you can do that AFAIK, is by routing the audio manually, with cable from your audio output to your audio input on your device
<zequence> It would be a hell of a lot easier using jack
<zequence> fisch246: !proaudio
<zequence> !proaudio
<ubottu> For information on professional audio tools in Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuStudio/ProAudioIntro
<zequence> fisch246: Try our live DVD. It has everything set up. You only need to start jack, and route pulseaudio to jack. Use Audacity with jack.
<zequence> fisch246: What are you trying to route to audacity, specifically?
<zequence> fisch246: What application?
<fisch246> mumble
<zequence> Ok, well. I haven't tried it, so I don't know it's audio configs, but it should work fine with the PA jack bridge we have
<zequence> fisch246: I'd even go as far as recommending our yet unreleased ISO http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntustudio/dvd/current/
<zequence> It's less buggy than released versions
<zequence> ..on the audio side
<zequence> fisch246: The two sections you need to worry about most are https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuStudio/ProAudioIntro#UbuntuStudio.2BAC8-ProAudioIntro.2BAC8-1204.Starting_Jack
<zequence> and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuStudio/ProAudioIntro#UbuntuStudio.2BAC8-ProAudioIntro.2BAC8-1204.The_Pulse_Audio_to_Jack_Bridge_-_using_both_at_once
<zequence> YOu can do this on regular Ubuntu too, if you install the right packages, and reboot
<fisch246> yea well i tried doing it on regular Ubuntu
<fisch246> which lead to me giving up, and apparently more than just jack being uninstalled
<zequence> fisch246: There are a couple of bugs that specifically have cause grief in previous releases
<zequence> I strongly encourage you to try 13.04
<zequence> The thing about Audacity though, is that it has a bit bad jack support. not in that it doesn't work. Only that it won't keep connections alive while stopped
<zequence> So, you need to start it, then make connections
<fisch246> that sounds a bit annoyinh
<fisch246> annoying*
<zequence> Audacity is not really a multitracking solution
<zequence> It's an audio editor
<zequence> Better to use something like qtractor, or ardour
<fisch246> yea i've heard of ardour
<zequence> Depends a bit on how far you want to go with recording, but if you're intending to do any kind of mixing, either one of those is much preferred to Audacity
<zequence> Audacity can record. But it's not meant for multitrack recording. The multi tracks are more suited for multi wave file editing
<zequence> Post processing
<fisch246> can ardour capture multiple channels from pulse?
<zequence> fisch246: Yes
<zequence> fisch246: How many are you considering?
<fisch246> just my mic and mumble
<zequence> fisch246: Can you put them on separate channels to PA?
<zequence> Actually, the mic won't go to PA at all, if you're using jack
<fisch246> i was then going to just grab a song under the CC license (that works with non-commercial works) and add it in as an intro and outro
<fisch246> i'm not using jack
<zequence> Well, I'm telling what would happen if you did
<fisch246> ah
<zequence> Since jack takes over the card, Pulse just becomes like any other application
<zequence> So, the mic is in jack connections, and you can route it anywhere you like. To any application
<zequence> mumble would be outputted through pulseaudio sink
<zequence> And the pulseaudio sink would basically be like the output of an application. You could connect that to a multi track recorder, just as you would connect your mic there
<zequence> Really, if you're doing multi tracking, you should be using jack
<fisch246> well like i said i'm very hesitant because last time it screwed up everything
<fisch246> I would prefer doing this kind of thing on Linux, cause the only thing that windows has to offer is stereo mix which has never worked for me
<airlynx> I need some help, jackd will not start properly, it keeps failing and telling me that Audio device hw:0 cannot be acquired even though I've set it in the options in qjackctl to use hw:2 (hw:0 is HDA ATI HDMI, hw:2 is HD-Audio-Generic, which has worked before on this computer)  Can anyone point me in the right direction?
<zequence> airlynx: Probably pulseaudio is not letting go of it
<zequence> airlynx: Try setting PA to use the other card, both output and input, and try again
<zequence> airlynx: Another method is, in a terminal: pasuspender -- jackd -d alsa -d hw:2
<airlynx> zequence: the other card is the HDMI out on my computer, I have no idea why it is listed as hw:0
<zequence> fisch246: It won't screw anyuthing up, believe me. It doesn't change any settings, or anything
<zequence> airlynx: The order may change at each boot. Alsa will list any audio device
<fisch246> zequence: well jack won't but removing jack again will
<zequence> even some midi devices
<zequence> fisch246: No, it won't
<zequence> fisch246: But, I'm not sure what you have removed
<zequence> fisch246: There's no need to remove jack either way. It doesn't change anything pulse wise
<fisch246> zequence: sudo apt-get remove jack, i might have had the purge flag, which may have been the issue.
<zequence> fisch246: What issue?
<fisch246> zequence: me not having sound
<airlynx> zequence: the pasuspender command worked just fine, but I have no idea what exactly that did differently
<zequence> airlynx: pasuspender is a tool that suspends audio
<zequence> airlynx: It working means that PA was not letting go of the card
<fisch246> zequence: i had to install all my stuff over again. I think apt was confused and connected pulse and stuff in with jack.
<zequence> airlynx: Either make sure PA is not using your card when you start jack (close down all audio apps, even browser windows) .. and it still might now work
<zequence> airlynx: Another is to set PA to use the other card
<zequence> fisch246: Well, might be that you were removing libjack or something, which would be totally unneeded
<airlynx> zequence: I've had that problem many times before and shutting everything down usually works, this time though I rebooted the computer and went straight to qjackctl without doing anything else and it still failed, I'll try it again though, thank you very much, I'll write down the pasuspender command though
<fisch246> zequence: i would assume i used purge then, and it said it had jack in the name so it removed it as well
<zequence> fisch246: the only part which you need to add/remove is jackd
<zequence> Or, jackd2
<zequence> jackd is a meta which installs jackd2 by default
<zequence> airlynx: It's a bug in PA. Fixed in pulseaudio-3.0
<zequence> airlynx: If you like, try the yet unreleased Ubuntu Studio DVD. It has all of that working. jack also never crashes when trying to stop it
<zequence> airlynx: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntustudio/dvd/current/
<airlynx> zequence: I installed studio 12.10 by upgrading the packages on plain ubuntu, I had a mess of a time trying to dual boot this computer with win8, so a few things are likely out of place, can I just upgrade pulseaudio to 3.0?
<zequence> airlynx: If you find a PPA that has it, maybe.
<zequence> airlynx: I'm going to try getting a fix in, but that doesn't happen fast, unfortunately
<zequence> airlynx: you can also start qjackctl with pasuspender: pasuspender -- qjackctl
<airlynx> things were so much simpler before pulse audio, sigh
<zequence> airlynx: Or, just set PA to use the other card. Works just as fine
<zequence> airlynx: The bug is in a piece of code that exists in both PA and jack, specifically written for the interaction between teh two
<zequence> When jack wants to grab the card, PA is notified, and if jack has a higher prio, it will get it. This was not always happening, because of a bug
<zequence> This also only works with jack2
<zequence> If you ever use jackd1, you can only make it work with either setting PA to use the other card (you can have one audio server running on each card if you want), or use pasuspender
<airlynx> zequence: what gets me is that it was working just fine this morning, haven't done any updates or anythings since, the only thing I did was stop jackd and go to youtube to see if jackd stopped properly, which it had
<airlynx> zequence: couldn't I just raise the priority on jackd then?
<zequence> airlynx: It's just a coincidence probably
<zequence> It's not a prio that you can adjust currently
<airlynx> oh :(
<zequence> It's just a protocol that exists in the code
<zequence> And jack has the higher prio, always
<zequence> Just that PA was buggy
<airlynx> so it's not related to the priority that I see in qjackctl's setup box
<zequence> Not at all
<zequence> The only parameter that you'll probably need to change ever is frames/period, if you want lower altency
<zequence> Unless you have some kind of weird problems, usually HW releated
<zequence> Getting late. Good luck guys
<airlynx> okay, well thanks for all your help, since I JUST installed 12.10 I won't be undoing too much by giving 13.04 a try (and yeah, I generally try not to touch too much in my jack setup)
<sirriffsalot> Why is a torrent download the recommended method of getting the iso images from ubuntstudio.com? People are more liable to include mischievous stuff in what they seed on than a direct link from ubuntustudio?
<len-1304> Once you have one ISO, use xsync to update. This would also correct any changes from  a download. but anyone should be checking the checksum anyway.
<len-1304> *zsync
<zequence> sirriffsalot: Care to let us in on how that would happen, technically? Using the torrent takes off a bit of load from the main server.
<sirriffsalot> zequence: I would suppose it is possible. Whenever I download from direct, the sum is always correct.. torrents however..
<zequence> But, granted, we should add instructions on how to check the sum
<zequence> sirriffsalot: There's never a garantuee that what you get is correct
<sirriffsalot> Yeah, and also.. why does ubuntustudio.com point to unetbootin for usb-stick creation? Ubuntu already has one as a default both in ubuntu studio and ubuntu..?
<zequence> sirriffsalot: Are you looking to join Ubuntu Studio development, or are you just making queries?
<sirriffsalot> zequence: well so far the numbers don't lie.. and there is a slightly greater chance that some private user would fiddle with files than you guys' direct downloads
<zequence> sirriffsalot: If you feel like you know how to do things better, take the sensible step, and start contributing
<zequence> sirriffsalot: Until you can prove what you claim, what you say doesn't bear much weight
<sirriffsalot> zequence: I'll get back to you then, hehe :)
<zequence> If you move a file from one place to the other on your hard disk, there's no guarantee it won't be corrupted
<sirriffsalot> But why is it better to download the torrent way?
<sirriffsalot> I still don't think you gave me that answer?
<zequence> sirriffsalot: I did
<sirriffsalot> Takes off the load from the main server.. nothing else?
<zequence> sirriffsalot: let me ask you something. Are you interested in contributing, or trolling?
<zequence> Cause I only have time with one of those things
<sirriffsalot> zequence: I'm not trolling at all.. I'm just curious. But sorry for taking up your time, I got what I was curious about :)
<zequence> bb tomorrow
#ubuntustudio 2013-03-14
<urlwolf> I shouldn't remove pulseaudio from my system (12.10), right?
<urlwolf> It's fighting for control with jack
<urlwolf> life is miserable
<urlwolf> this is old, but maybe a solution? http://www.ubuntugeek.com/fix-for-all-pulseaudio-related-issues.html
<yefim323> hey guys
<yefim323> how popular is this distro?
<yefim323> ...?
<dreamer_> hello
<dreamer_> is anybody up there ?
<dreamer_> yohooooo
<dreamer_> ???
<dreamer_> لعغس
<dreamer_> guys
<dreamer_> hi
<dreamer_> so noone can reply me ?
<antto> you haven't asked an actual question..
<dreamer_> so can i ask now ?
<antto> you should have asked right away
<dreamer_> ok ok i face aproblem with the software centre and the update manager . i think they are the same , the message is : software index is broken and i guess adobe plugin caused it
<dreamer_> so !
<dreamer_> can anyone help me with the problem ( software index is broken )
<dreamer_> thank you guys ^^ the answer is sudo dpkg --configure -a
<tjingboem> i just installed US. Where can i find the clock?
<tjingboem> found it
<smartboyhw> tjingboem, the clock is at the top-right corner:p
<smartboyhw> lol
<tjingboem> no its not
<smartboyhw> tjingboem, well you click on it...
<smartboyhw> That's a calendar
<smartboyhw> But the clock is right there
<tjingboem> now i have 3 clocks
<tjingboem> i can add a clock, but how can i remove it?
<tjingboem> i have 4 clocks now :)
<tjingboem> never mind
<tjingboem> got it
<tjingboem> i have one clock now
<tjingboem> that late already?
<tjingboem> i want to have a 7.1 soundcard. what card is good for working with US?
<tjingboem> do all modern cards work with linux?
<sirriffsalot_> Hey! Startup Disk Creator isn't detecting my usb-stick..?
<holstein> sirriffsalot_: is anything?
<sirriffsalot_> holstein: huh?
<Sun`Star> does it work for other apps
<holstein> sirriffsalot_: is anything "detecting" your usb stick?
<Sun`Star> or the system
<holstein> sirriffsalot_: *anything*
<sirriffsalot_> Well.. it's clearly displayed in my file manager.. and on the desktop, and unetbootin
<holstein> sirriffsalot_: i would just use unetbootin
<sirriffsalot_> Don't trust it.. besides, startup disk creator is default in ubuntu, I roll with that.. :)
<holstein> sirriffsalot_: i roll with unet.. and i use the iso's i download
<holstein> if you want to troubleshoot the ubuntu one, try #ubuntu ..we dont change it at all
<sirriffsalot_> holstein: using ubuntustudio though
<holstein> sirriffsalot_: we dont change it.. its the same as the one in main ubuntu..
<holstein> sirriffsalot_: i would, and do use unetbootin.. since it works.. and is supported in the same repos as the OS and the other tool that is not working for you
<sirriffsalot_> holstein: humm.. reason I'm suspicious is why gparted etc detects it, but not disk creator
<holstein> sirriffsalot_: could be anything.. if disk creator is literally the only thing that is not "detecting" it, then its likely an issue with the disk creator. as a work around, i would use unetbootin, since it works.. or ask for help with the disk creator in #ubuntu or the maintainer
<sirriffsalot_> I guess.. Thanks :)
<holstein> sirriffsalot_: you can do the normal troubleshooting steps. try starting from the command link and look for error output.. try as another user to eliminate issues with your user config.. reinstall the disk creator
<holstein> command line*
<sirriffsalot_> Another reason it's weird is that the options are doubled in unetbootin.. install ubuntu studio check disc for defects etc is listed twice!
<holstein> sirriffsalot_: its just making its own grub.. if the options are there, and they work.. i would go for it.. if not, try one of the above 3 options i sisted.. or /join #ubuntu
<holstein> i listed*
<sirriffsalot_> Hehe, alright
<wip> zequence: found a way to automagically connect pulse to jack: pacmd load-module module-jack-source channels=2; pacmd load-module module-jack-sink channels=2;
<wip> in qjackctl settings autostart script
<holstein> wip: it should just work now.. by default
<zequence> Me and wip were talking about this earlier. Told him there was a manual method too
<zequence> That's basically what the pulseaudio-module-jack does, when you start jack
<zequence> wip: The second part of the puzzle is to have PA use the jack connections
<holstein> O I C
<zequence> pactl would do that
<zequence> Or I think one can just add a config in ~/.pulse
<zequence> The system wide config files are in /etc/pulse/
<wip> holstein: now meaning 13.04?
<holstein> wip: since ive been testing in 12.04.. its actually one of the first things i disable
<holstein> wip: but, i didnt realize you guys were discussing something else
<zequence> The installable module in deed creates the sink and source automatically, when you start jackdbus
<zequence> But, not for jackd
<zequence> Also, not stereo, but whatever the amount of channels you have for your device in jack
<zequence> This has changed in 13.04. Now, the module creates a stereo connection by default, and you can change it if you want
<airlynx> I'm stuck, installing 13.04 and it's stuck at Removing conflicting operating system files and hasn't moved in over an hour :(
<holstein> airlynx: try 12.04 or 12.10.. 13.04 support is in #ubuntu+1 ..if it were me, i would try a different iso
<airlynx> holstein, thanks, I was just trying to remember the 13.04 support room
<holstein> i dont install upgrades during installation
<airlynx> I was having serious Jack trouble and zequence mentioned that it was a known bug that was already fixed in 13.04, so I jumped the gun
<holstein> sure.. and thats a great idea.. just dont expect it to work since its not out yet
<airlynx> I'm gonna try my luck at ubuntu+1, probably also a known bug
<holstein> airlynx: not if its an issue with the installer.. that'll just be breakage.. i would just get the last iso and upgrade
<zequence> airlynx: How are you installing?
<zequence> airlynx: We recommend you do a fresh install
<zequence> You should at least wipe out the system partition. Make sure to back up any important files first
<airlynx> zequence: doing fresh install over the old ext4 partition (formatting it) with a DVD
<sirriffsalot> Hey, what is the difference betwen the "Time Bwetween Updates" and "Set CPU Speed" function with cpufreq utility programs?
<sirriffsalot> I can't find anything on the former..
<zequence> airlynx: So, at what poing in the installtion did you get that error?
<zequence> never mind
<airlynx> zequence: it just started, "Removing conflicting operating system files" is the first thing it started doing after it asks for name and info
<zequence> airlynx: The first thing that comes to mind is if you in fact did format the partition you're installing to
<zequence> Considering there are previous conflicting system files
<zequence> airlynx: Which choice did you make in partitioning? did you do it manually?
<airlynx> zequence: I was concerned about that too, but I went under "Something Else" option and selected my ext4 partition and checked the box to format it
<zequence> weird
<zequence> The tests so far have been good.
<zequence> airlynx: Are you using the Beta 1? It just came out todayu
<zequence> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntustudio/releases/13.04/beta-1/
<airlynx> well if it did do anything my previous installation shouldn't boot if I remove the disk and force shutdown.  I have dual boot with Windows 8 and some strange things happened with my boot sector but boot-repair fixed it fairly quickly
<airlynx> zequence: don't remember immediately if it is beta-1, but I did download it today but from the link you sent me yesterday
<zequence> As long as the install isn't completed, there will be no change in the boot sector
<zequence> The link yesterday was not beta 1, all though, it should have worked fine too
<zequence> airlynx: Could you please try beta 1, and take care during partitioning when you make your choices. then, if you have an error again, please report it to us
<zequence> I haven't touched one of those Secure Boot machines yet, so I'm happily oblivious to those problems
<airlynx> basically when I start the install process it doesn't detect Windows 8 on this computer, but that happened with 12.10 also
<airlynx> and I've turned secure boot off btw
<zequence> I have UEFI on this machine, but no secure boot. Have never tried the UEFI though. Never turn the machine off really, so no point
<airlynx> That's what I get for buying another Toshiba
<zequence> I have both BIOS and UEFI, to be clear
<airlynx> is there a way to launch a terminal in the installer at this point?
<airlynx> I'm in Firefox right now
<zequence> I gues you can just open one from the menu
<zequence> ctrl+alt+F1 works too
<zequence> F7 is the X session
<airlynx> ah, I forgot about that, thanks
<airlynx> I can type / in firefox and use it as an impromptu file browser but I couldn't get a terminal
<airlynx> can't mount my hdd anyhow, likely locked by the installer
<airlynx> oh well, gonna force shutdown and try it again hoping for the best, thanks again zequence
<zequence> airlynx: good luck
#ubuntustudio 2013-03-15
<Guest43104> hey guys
<Guest43104> how can i install .zip ??? my AMD driver is only available in .zip
<holstein> Guest43104: i dont think so
<Unit193> !amd
<holstein> Guest43104: you mean, ati?
<holstein> !ati | Guest43104
<ubottu> Guest43104: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<Unit193> >_>
<Unit193> holstein: You win.
<holstein> Unit193: :)
<holstein> Unit193: !amd should/could do that too
<Unit193> nv does, was going for that next.
<Guest43104> aha
<holstein> Guest43104: try either not installing a driver, or use the driver from the repos
<holstein> Guest43104: why do you thing you need a driver
<holstein> ?
<Guest43104> some programs like MIXXX
<Guest43104> i am  a music producer
<Guest43104> mixxx needs the last driver for ATI
<Guest43104> to view it's wave form
<holstein> i doubt the latest.. probabably any 3d driver will work
<Guest43104> i tried the three available on additional driver app and all of them didn't let the mixxx work
<holstein> you should probably take a look at mixxx as well, just to make sure its what you need
<holstein> its great, but its not for music production
<holstein> its DJ software
<holstein> Guest43104: i would install the driver from the repos, and test 3d.. make sure that its not just an issue with mixxx as well
<holstein> i would go with other dj options before id sweat a 3d driver too much
<Guest43104> so y doesn't the waveform appear ?
<holstein> Guest43104: well, all im saying is, you are assuming its a 3d driver issue
<Guest43104> i am with u about the AMD driver , what would be wrong with mixxx
<holstein> Guest43104: it could be a bug in mixxx..
<Guest43104> k k forget about mixxx . iam not available to install a .zi file on linux r8 ?
<Guest43104> .zip
<holstein> Guest43104: a .zip file is not an installable file on *any* os
<holstein> its a zip file.. you can extrract it, and read the information about how you are expected to install it
<holstein> i shouldnt say any os.. but its something you extract never the less
<Guest43104> OpenGL cannot be initialized, which means that the waveform displays won't work. A simple mode will be used instead where you can still use the mouse to change speed.
<Guest43104> this is what i got from mixxx
<holstein> Guest43104: but, can openGL be initiated by anything else? do you have 3d or not?
<Guest43104> HD radeon 6400
<holstein> Guest43104: is your card supported in linux? the drivers in the repos are usually pretty fresh
<holstein> Guest43104: i have no first hand way to test that.. what would i do? install the drivers from the repos and test 3d
<Guest43104> what is the repos plz ?
<holstein> Guest43104: then, i would get the drivers from the site,, and see if they are newer and if they are, install those and test 3d
<holstein> Guest43104: the default ubuntu repositories.. the software repositories where you get the ubuntu maintained driver
<holstein> Guest43104: when you install the driver from the .zip from the amd site, you will need to reinstall that each kernel upgrade
<holstein> Guest43104: the driver is *not* maintained by a package manager.. you are saying "i dont need your help, i'll take care of this on my own" basically.. which is why i suggest making sure that A. this is the issue, and B. there is a resolution to the issue by installing that driver
<holstein> otherwise, you are wasting time
<holstein> what would i do? use other DJ software.. but i have used mixxx, and im not willing to base my OS installation around it
<Guest43104> i really find it hard to understand what you need to say , my main lang- is arabic .. at all whag should i do now with easy steps plz . i know that i annoyed you
<holstein> Guest43104: you actually dont annoy me at all
<holstein> Guest43104: start with a question, and i'll answer.. and keep it simple
<holstein> Guest43104: you dont install .zip files
<holstein> !extract
<holstein> !zip
<ubottu> Files with extensions .tar, .gz, .tgz, .zip, .bz2, .7z, .ace and other archive file formats can be opened with file-roller (GNOME), Ark (KDE), or Xarchiver (XFCE) - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression
<Guest43104> extracted
<holstein> a zip is not an installation media
<Guest43104> i got a .run file
<holstein> Guest43104: the information inside that .zip is specific to that zip.. there willl be documentation
<airlynx> zequence: for reference, grub was broken when I tried to reboot to my previous 12.10 installation but 13.04 is installing much smoother this time through.  Only thing of concern was the laptop's built-in webcam never showed a picture which worked flawlessly in the 12.10 installation, but that is of little consequence to me
<holstein> Guest43104: there should be a readme on how to use what you downloaded
<holstein> !run
<Guest43104> there is only one file and it's name is amd-driver-installer-catalyst-13.2-beta7-linux-x86.x86_64.run
<holstein> Guest43104: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingRunPackage
<holstein> Guest43104: then, there will be information on the site about how to install it
<holstein> i would test 3d on the repo driver first
<holstein> !glxgears
<ubottu> To display the FPS in glxgears, run 'glxgears' in a terminal.
<Guest43104> what should i write in terminal ?
<holstein> Guest43104: i would try "glxgears" .. if you have 3d, then you dont need the driver
<Guest43104> No command 'run' found, did you mean:  Command 'zrun' from package 'moreutils' (universe)  Command 'runq' from package 'exim4-daemon-heavy' (main)  Command 'runq' from package 'sendmail-bin' (universe)  Command 'runq' from package 'exim4-daemon-light' (main)  Command 'grun' from package 'grun' (universe)  Command 'qrun' from package 'torque-client' (universe)  Command 'qrun' from package 'torque-client-x11' (universe)  Comman
<Guest43104> this is what i got
<holstein> Guest43104: you run "glxgears"
<Guest43104> aha and got the previous msg
<airlynx> ubuntustudio 13.04 is up and running, yay
<tjingboem> any advice on a good soundcard with 6 outputs at least?
<zequence> tjingboem: Just about any modern card will do
<zequence> tjingboem: Depending on what you are aiming at doing
<zequence> tjingboem: If you're going to be recording, get yourself a semi/pro device - not a consumer card
<tjingboem> i need only 2 input but 6 independent outs
<zequence> http://wiki.linuxmusicians.com/doku.php?id=hardware_matrix
<tjingboem> good link, just what i was looking for - thanks!
<tjingboem> i guess that it is not a good idea to buy a firewire card?
<zequence> http://wiki.linuxaudio.org/wiki/current_audio_gear
<zequence> tjingboem: Depends on how you are planning to use the card, and on which hardware
<zequence> firewire is a very good choice for desktops, and some laptops (not many have FW these days)
<zequence> usb has a few problems
<zequence> First, most usb devices don't have drivers, so while they work, they will work only in usb 1.1 mode
<tjingboem> are the problems with usb xruns?
<zequence> Which means something like 48kHz/16bit
<zequence> And stereo only
<zequence> Second, many usb devices might not handle low altency very well, if that is a priority
<tjingboem> i definitely need 6 outputs
<zequence> I'd try out some models at a local store, bringing a laptop
<zequence> This one has gotten very good responses from the Linux audio community http://wiki.linuxmusicians.com/doku.php?id=presonus_audiobox_1818vsl
<zequence> It has more inputs than you need, 8 mic amps
<zequence> full usb 2.0 support
<zequence> It's not as feature rich as some other similar devices, but it works fine for most use cases
<zequence> tjingboem: Are you going to be working with jack?
<tjingboem> yes, i want to use US with jack
<tjingboem>  balanced ¼” main (L/R) line outputs for the presonus
<tjingboem> but only 2
<tjingboem> 8 balanced ¼” auxiliary (L/R) line outputs
<tjingboem> that must be configured by software i presume
<zequence> tjingboem: It's really just 8 balanced outputs, out of which two can be used for monitoring
<zequence> All of them work technically the same way
<tjingboem> perhaps the M-Audio Fast Track Ultra is working the same way
<zequence> That's another one which has full support, but this is thanks to some special drivers
<tjingboem> i want to route 6 independent outputs to my 7.1 amp
<zequence> I'm not fully confident about the performance of the Fast Track.
<zequence> What will you be recording?
<zequence> Is it important the audio quality of the recordings is absolutely perfect?
<zequence> If it's not acoustic sources, i.e. if it's instead line in, you might only need a consumer device
<zequence> Such as a onboard card
<zequence> I mean, if you're going to be recording old vinyls, or things like that, you might not need a pro card
<tjingboem> i have a professional mixer that generates 2 good quality balanced line outputs
<tjingboem> i can use those when i want to record with a mic
<tjingboem> i want to use a software synth (csound) to generate the sound
<zequence> I'd just get a cheap 7.1 device, and if you find that the recordings don't work, just get a cheap semi pro 2x2 device. No need to get 8x8 if you're not going to be doing studio recording much
<tjingboem> and direct it to different outputs that go the inputs of the 7.1 amp
<zequence> I don't know anything about consumer cards
<tjingboem> i have now the Maudiophile 24/96
<zequence> And that is something you don't find in that wiki page either
<zequence> those cards are quite ok
<tjingboem> but it has only 2 outputs
<tjingboem> yes the qua;ity is okay for me
<zequence> This one is cheap http://www.m-audio.com/products/en_us/Delta1010LT.html
<zequence> It's 8x8
<zequence> Two mic in
<zequence> I have one of those. I also have a m-audio 66 (4x4 analog))
<tjingboem> i like it
<tjingboem> it is 4 x the one i have now
<tjingboem> question: S/PDIF is 2 channels only right?
<zequence> The audio quality on the 1010 is quite ok. Wouldn't know how much better than on a consumer device
<zequence> Yeah
<zequence> unbalanced I/O, but again, do you need anything else?
<zequence> I would be you couldn't hear the difference using a consumer card
<tjingboem> i can use the same mudita24 mixer i have now :)
<zequence> bet*
<tjingboem> yeah, the cables won't be longer than 1 meter - no noise there...
<tjingboem> some time ago i watched a youtube video about the (non)sense of expensive studio soundcards
<tjingboem> it was discovered that there was almost no differnce in sound quality
<tjingboem> between cheap and expensive
<zequence> The cost is by no means paralell in ratio to what you win in quality
<tjingboem> they used the same pro mic for a sounblaster card and some pro soundcard - same result
<zequence> There you have it
<tjingboem> i will investigate the 1010 some more
<zequence> I'd go with a cheap 10$-30$ card, with 2 line in, and 7.1 out
<zequence> Since you already have a mixer
<tjingboem> but i want it to work with US
<zequence> You also gain the benefit of it working perfectly with pulseaudio
<zequence> It'll work fine
<zequence> Just don't get something really unusual
<zequence> You can check alsa before hand, just to be sure
<tjingboem> the onboard chip ALC883 in my computer produces a big DC offset here
<zequence> http://www.alsa-project.org/main/index.php/Matrix:Main
<tjingboem> i just want a better replacement for that
<tjingboem> thanks zequence - you saved me a lot of $$ :)
<tjingboem> and time
<zequence> Glad to help
<tjingboem> M-Audio Delta 1010 LT is ordered - i will have it in 3 days :)
<tjingboem> is jack1 as stable as jack2?
<zequence> jack1 is the original jack. It has no dbus support
<zequence> They aren't the same fully
<zequence> jack2 has new features
<zequence> jack2 should be considered default
<zequence> Only use jack1 if you absolutely have to
<tjingboem> i build and installed csound with all of its dependencies. This removed jack 2
<tjingboem> i miss claudia en cadence
<tjingboem> it seems that i have bought Maudio Delta 1010LT so i wnt to do a clean install of US
<tjingboem> I now work with 12.04
<tjingboem> is 12.10 "better"?
<cfhowlett> tjingboem, eeeeh, I'm inclined to stick with LTS.  As I understand it, MAudio should run fine with LTS.
<tjingboem> are there problems with Maudio and 12,10 that you know of?
<cfhowlett> tjingboem, not that I know of, but a search of the forums should either be informative
<tjingboem> will do so, thanks cfhowlett
<cfhowlett> tjingboem, best of luck
<zequence> tjingboem: Building software with jack deps always installs jackd1. Once you're done building, just install jackd2 again
<zequence> I actually recommend the upcoming 13.04
<zequence> But, it will probably not work for everyone, as with everything else
<zequence> I'd be most worried about graphic drivers and such
<tjingboem> i need twinview from nvidia too..
<zequence> i was having a bit of trouble insalling the latest proprietary drivers, but that's usually no a problem once the release is out. nvidia usually always works fine
<zequence> ATI is another story
<tjingboem> while i'm experimenting with my new Delta1010LT, i might as well try out 13.04 too
<zequence> the free graphic drivers are very ok, but they might give you big latency problems
<tjingboem> with 12.04 nvidia was automatically installed
<zequence> The policy after 12.04 has shifted some
<zequence> The free drivers are really good enought to play 3d games now, even if not as good as the proprietary ones
<tjingboem> right..
<tjingboem> i will need twinview
<tjingboem> if that can be done with the free drivers - that's ewven better
<zequence> If you get things working with 13.04, you won't want to go back to 12.0
<tjingboem> i do not have time for games :)
<zequence> 12.04*
<tjingboem> now i am really too curious not to try
<zequence> the problem with graphic drivers, related to audio, is that the free ones may cause xruns at lower latencies
<tjingboem> i see
<cfhowlett> tjingboem, the force is very effective against certain minds ...
<zequence> It depends highly on your HW
<cfhowlett> :)
<zequence> Installing the proprietary drivers is not as obvious as before. You need to either use the command line, or the gui application called "Software Sources"
<tjingboem> do i have to build the nivia driver myself in 13.04?
<zequence> no
<tjingboem> pff
<zequence> It's the same as before, only you use another gui to install them
<zequence> You won't get notified that you can install them, etc
<tjingboem> that's no big problem,
<tjingboem> i would like to try it
<tjingboem> is there some info already about this, in a blog or something?
<tjingboem> or can i just come to this place and try out your patience :)
<tjingboem> ?
<holstein> !ati
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<tjingboem> bookmarked, thanks holstein
<holstein> :)
<tjingboem> is 3D acceleration needed for twinview?
<zequence> no, but you get 3d acceleration no matter which drivers you use
<zequence> Don't know about twin view. haven't tried
<tjingboem> we'll see in a few days then...
<tjingboem> ok, thanks all, i have downloaded 13.04 ...time to play...bye!
<holstein> i might have to run 13.04 on the production rig
<tjingboem> good luck to us then :) bye
<tjingboem> I' m using the LiveCD 13.04 US now and in synaptic i see nvidia-current
<tjingboem> 304.84
<tjingboem> so nvidia can be installed in 13.04
<WillOfNoPo> BYE
<holstein> WillOfNoPo: hello?
<tjingboem> i have tried all of the 3 versions of the nvidia drivers, but none of them seems to work
<tjingboem> in US 13.04
<tjingboem> is there something else i could try?
<zequence> Seems like he was having the same problem as me
<zequence> Recent updates of the kernel have made the nvidia driver not work
<sirriffsalot> Is there a way to start a laptop with ubuntu(studio) on it without having to press the power button?
<sirriffsalot> Besides zombie computer.. :P
<Kiara> that would be a BIOS issue. some support it others dont
<Kiara> consult the BIOS
<sirriffsalot> A  way to figure out if I can do it with my bios?
<sirriffsalot> And what approach exactly would that be?
<Kiara> there will be some mentions of diff ways to start such as keyboard access and mouse, pci, PXE, etc.
<sirriffsalot> Kiara: thanks!:) I'll look into it
<Kiara> my laptop only supports PXE (network) and RTC alarm
<sirriffsalot> Kiara: for starting without the power button you mean?
<Kiara> yeah
<Kiara> you can wake a sleeping computer with Esc, but most laptops dont typically have a lot of alt powerup options
<sirriffsalot> A sleeping computer? I want to be able to power it on and off without having to open the lid
<Kiara> becasuse its battery powered, manufacturers dont usually include a lot of options for that
<sirriffsalot> Damn.. This laptop is way more powerful and effective (eight cores) than my desktop.. I'd like to just hide it somewhere beneath my desk and connect screen etc to it as if it were my desktop..
<Kiara> well still its worth checking. you may be able to start the machine from USB keyboard / mouse.
<Kiara> ah i know. if it doesnt support it this is what you can do. set the BIOS to autostart after power loss. that way all you have to do is flip a switch on a surge protector
<Kiara> better yet, get one of those smart surge protectors and have the monitor as the main device. so once the monitor is turned on all devices get power which auto starts the laptop
<sirriffsalot> Kiara: hmm
<sirriffsalot> hp envy dv7-7305eo is my laptop.. not finding anything on the bios part
<sirriffsalot> Good idea, checking
<sirriffsalot> Kiara: not really sure where I should be doing this configuration, where is the usual place in the bios for this?
<Kiara> power management
<Kiara> system configuration
<sirriffsalot> Yeah thing is it's not there haha
<sirriffsalot> Power management that is..
<Kiara> only thing i've found so far is that it supports PXE
<sirriffsalot> Well that's a good start :)
<sirriffsalot> Kiara: I think it's gonna be a waste of time to spend ages puzzling at this instead of just getting started with stuff, thanks though, I might ask someone later on who probably has a definite answer if it is at all possible!
<Kiara> oh wow.   thats gotta be the best laptop to service internally i've ever seen.
<sirriffsalot> Kiara: hehe
<sirriffsalot> It is quite the beast for being so light
<Kiara> im just talking how much can be repaired if broken
<Kiara> its not a toss it n buy a new one type
<sirriffsalot> Ah, yea that too
<sirriffsalot> Certainly not
<sirriffsalot> Kiara: how did you find out so quick anyway?:P
<Kiara> google
<sirriffsalot> Hehe
<ubuntu-studio> hello is it possible to use the XFCE configuration in another ubuntu?
<ubuntu-studio> i like it :)
<Kiara> yes
<Nikolai234> how?
<Nikolai234> and is Ubuntu Studio 13.04 Beta updateable?
<Kiara> 13.04 is updateable and xcfe can be installed with the ubuntu software center or muon software center. search for package xfce-desktop
<Nikolai234> thanks
#ubuntustudio 2013-03-16
<studio-user032> ciao a tutti!
<studio-user032> sono appena entrato nel mondo ubuntu studio
<tjingboem> goodmorning
<tjingboem> i tried 13.04 and nvidia in different ways
<tjingboem> but was unable to get it working
<tjingboem> is this the place to report things like that?
<tjingboem> i tried 13.04 and nvidia in different ways
<tjingboem> but was unable to get it working
<holstein> tjingboem: 13.04 is not released.. try #ubuntu+1
<holstein> tjingboem: you tried the drivers from nvidia?
<tjingboem> yes, i found 3 different versions in Synaptic, tried them all -no luck
<holstein> tjingboem: and the drivers *not* from the repos? the ones from nvidia?
<tjingboem> even tried to upgrade from 12.04
<tjingboem> i tried the ones that i found in Synaptic after a clean install
<tjingboem> did not try the ones from nvidia
<holstein> tjingboem: ok.. there are ones at nvidia you can try.. the most recent
<tjingboem> that is one step too difficult for me :)
<tjingboem> in 13.04 i tried, from the repo, version 173, 304 and 310
<holstein> tjingboem: ok.. its not released yet, so thats not a problem
<holstein> tjingboem: that is also not ubuntustudio specific
<tjingboem> now i'm back to 12.04
<tjingboem> i'd rather wait for the release of 13.04 :)
<holstein> if you want to run the upcoming releases, you need to hang in #ubuntu+1 and expect breakage
<tjingboem> i understand, holstein, but i do not have the time and have to set priorities
<tjingboem> i awaiting the Maudiophile Delta 1010LT
<holstein> sure, im just saying, in the future.. there is no reason to run a non-stable release unless you are into spending a lot of time with it
<tjingboem> that will surely need all my attention to get it to work etc.
<tjingboem> you're right...i was too curious
<tjingboem> and if the nvidia drivers from the repo worked i would have stayed with 13.04
<holstein> they might
<holstein> who knows
<tjingboem> but i'lll report to ubuntu+1, maybe it is good information..
<holstein> i doubt it
<holstein> i wouldnt bother unless you have a lot of time
<holstein> you get "open a temrinal and run" and you have no 13.04 to test with
<tjingboem> okay, holstein, i will keep my mouth shut
<holstein> tjingboem: you can search for a bug report, and add yourself if you want
<Len-nb> tjingboem, What are you running that needs the nvidia driver?
<Len-nb> for most audio work, the open driver is fine
<tjingboem> i want 2 monitors
<Len-nb> I have an old nvidia TNT2 and none of the nvidia drivers work for that
<tjingboem> twinview
<Len-nb> Are you sure the open driver doesn't do that?
<Len-nb> I can run two monitors with the open driver
<tjingboem> no i am not sure, but i never found that information anywhere
<holstein> i cant.. i have to have the proprietary one, or so its seems
<Len-nb> Plug a second monitor in and check settings manager display to see if it is listed
<Len-nb> They default to one on top of the other, but can be moved to side by side
<tjingboem> i re-installed 12.04 and the nvidia drivers were installed automatically
<tjingboem> i'll look in Synaptic - they are called the nouveau drivers, right?
<Len-nb> Ya
<Len-nb> They are probably already installed
<tjingboem> yes they are
<Len-nb> they are part of the kernel modules
<tjingboem> i see
 * Len-nb wishes I had some newer hardware
<Len-nb> I would like to try more stuff out
<tjingboem> well - i just bought a 10 year old soundcard :)
<tjingboem> new
<Len-nb> The ice1712 based cards are good
<holstein> those are nice.. good value.. i didnt get it because of the lack of phantom power, and the pci interface
<tjingboem> because it just works with linux
<holstein> yup.. good linux support
<tjingboem> i got a good external mixer with phantom
<Len-nb> I have a delta 66
<holstein> also, no balanced ins
<tjingboem> i just read you can set jumpers on the Delta so that accepts XLR line level
<holstein> if i want to use an external mixer, i have to connect unbalanced
<Len-nb> my spdif pre has all that
<holstein> that will help though.. ^^ and i read that as well
<holstein> the jumpers
<holstein> that'll get you 2 channels in balanced.. and good quality, and good value
<Len-nb> the mackie mixer has enough preamps for the other ip.
<Len-nb> The D66 has balanced line ins. but really, with line levels and short cables, there is not enough difference to worry about.
<Len-nb> for home use it is possible to make sure electrically noisy stuff is turned off while recording.
<IntuitiveLeap> good day all, anyone here have experience with setting up the sound servers on Studio 12 LTS  with Integrated Audio ALC888S-VD?
<Len-nb> IntuitiveLeap, does the that interface show up if you type arecord -l in a terminal?
<Len-nb> (and aplay -l)
<tjingboem> Len-nb, i'm looking at the display setting, but there is only one monitor there
<IntuitiveLeap> **** List of CAPTURE Hardware Devices ****
<IntuitiveLeap> card 0: SB [HDA ATI SB], device 0: ALC888-VD Analog [ALC888-VD Analog]
<IntuitiveLeap>   Subdevices: 1/1
<IntuitiveLeap>   Subdevice #0: subdevice #0
<IntuitiveLeap> card 0: SB [HDA ATI SB], device 2: ALC888-VD Analog [ALC888-VD Analog]
<IntuitiveLeap>   Subdevices: 1/1
<IntuitiveLeap>   Subdevice #0: subdevice #0
<IntuitiveLeap> thats what i get from arecord
<tjingboem> i guess it is because of the nvidia driver?
<tjingboem> is there a place where i can choose for the nouveau driver?
<holstein> i usually specify in xorg.conf
<Len-nb> IntuitiveLeap, then it should just work pretty much.
<tjingboem> perhaps i have to de- install the nvidia driver?
<IntuitiveLeap> it does work, 'pretty muc', but i have this issue with my analogue microphone just going straight through to the speakers, no volume control, etc.
<Len-nb> tjingboem, I am not sure. What holstein just said makes sense though
<tjingboem> perhpas there is some info in the ubuntu pages...
<IntuitiveLeap> nothing i do with jack or the alsa/pulse settings affects it! >.<
<Len-nb> tjingboem, yes this is common to all ubuntu and there are more people doing ubuntu than studio
<tjingboem> i will investigate....i have to wait for my Delta 1010LT and can spent my time on issues like these :)
<holstein> !ati
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<tjingboem> so you keep telling me holstein - thanks!
<Len-nb> IntuitiveLeap, there may be a monitor level that you can see from alsamixer
<IntuitiveLeap> i dont see any monitors listed when i run alsamixer
<Len-nb> View: F3:[Playback]
<IntuitiveLeap> even the main volume control for the PC doesnt impact the analogue mics volume at the speakers. the only way i can adjust the volume is at the input device (my digital mixer unit)
<Len-nb> if you see anything listed as mic, that is a monitor level
<Len-nb> (micboost is different)
<IntuitiveLeap> so, 'Front Mi' is a monitor?
<Len-nb> if it is listed on the Playback screen yes
<IntuitiveLeap> yep, that's what im looking at
<Len-nb> The mics input level will be on the capture screen
<IntuitiveLeap> i wonder why the 'Master' volume on the playback screen doesnt impact the output from Front Mic
<Len-nb> That would be HW dependent.
<IntuitiveLeap> i have Master set to 0 and 400 deibels coming out my speakers!
<Len-nb> There are a lot of different HDA HW that are mostly the same and use the same driver, but have little differences
<IntuitiveLeap> it seems as if there is a direct hardware connection between my analogue mics and the speaker output
<Len-nb> That would be atypical :)
<IntuitiveLeap> lol yes
<IntuitiveLeap> aside from this issue though, i like studio ubu. it's a much nicer interface than that unity
<Len-nb> Realtek makes a lot of codecs, I would be surprised if they made one like that.
<IntuitiveLeap> i am a noob at setting up with jack, likely i am missing a setting that will fix this seeming issue.
<Len-nb> I don't think this is a jack issue.
<Len-nb> you need to get it right in alsa first.
<Len-nb> The alsa stuff seems to think it is the same as ALC886
<Len-nb> anyway, getting things set in alsamixer so that mic does not go straight through is the first step.
<IntuitiveLeap> any suggestions for changes i can make in alsamixer?
<Len-nb> next question is how are you getting the mic into the computer? are you using an external mixer or anything?
<IntuitiveLeap> i have a guitar plugged into a Zoom digital mixer/effects board, plugged into my front mic on PC
<IntuitiveLeap> (waiting for my s/pdif wires to be delivered)
<Len-nb> Ok, and it is not also plugged into your amp?
<IntuitiveLeap> im using the mixer as an amp, basically
<Len-nb> Second thing, is there a line level input you can plug into?
<IntuitiveLeap> it has built in amp modelling, etc
<IntuitiveLeap> line in?
<Len-nb> Your zoom will have a level that is higher than a mic in is built for.
<IntuitiveLeap> i have tried the Line in plug also, unfortunately i only have a stereo connector and line in is mono lol
<IntuitiveLeap> but i had the same problem with no volume control using line in
<Len-nb> I am guessing that you have guitar->zoom->mic in?
<Len-nb> or do you have guitar->zoom->mixer->micin?
<IntuitiveLeap> guitar->zoom->mic in is correct
<IntuitiveLeap> the zoom is an amp/mixer all in one
<IntuitiveLeap> it has stero RCA master out jacks that i am using with a Y adapter to stereo mic in
<Len-nb> Are you using it to amplify your output as well then?
<Len-nb> or what is your output chain?
<IntuitiveLeap> it is doing all the signal processing at the moment, yes
<Len-nb> so output is computer out->zoom->speakers?
<IntuitiveLeap> i dont have a problem with distorted sound (too high level)
<IntuitiveLeap> the audio output is going to my PC's speakers
<IntuitiveLeap> which is what i want lol
<Len-nb> Just making sure :)
<IntuitiveLeap> the problem i am having is that the only way i can control the volume is by adjusting at the mixer, not on the PC
<IntuitiveLeap> i mute the PC and it still comes lol
<Len-nb> micboost should be 0... mic in the playback panel should be MM. Then in capture..your mic level may show as capture rather than mic.
<IntuitiveLeap> on the alsamixer?
<Len-nb> yes
<IntuitiveLeap> what do you mean MM?
<IntuitiveLeap> not sure how to MM it
<Len-nb> if you move the cursor over to the mic at the bottom there is a 00 hit m and it should change to MM
<Len-nb> means mute
<IntuitiveLeap> oh, im in terminal alsamixer
<Len-nb> yes
<Len-nb> I forgot there is a gui one too. I can't play with that right now though to see how it works on this machine.
<IntuitiveLeap> ok i have front mic set to MM on playback and on Capture screen i have input source set to front mic and capture set to 18
<IntuitiveLeap> its all good, i am on terminal
<Len-nb> ok so you through level works now?
<IntuitiveLeap> gonna test it now, gotta fire up everything again
<IntuitiveLeap> hmm, now no sound
<Len-nb> good.
<Len-nb> That is how it should be
<IntuitiveLeap> ok , whew
<Len-nb> The next thing to do is open up the pulse controler
<IntuitiveLeap> im there
<Len-nb> if you go to input devices tab
<Len-nb> you should see the meter bar on the bottom show activity when you play the guitar
<Len-nb> you can adjust the level there too
<IntuitiveLeap> do i need to set it as fallback?
<Len-nb> I don't see fallback here
<IntuitiveLeap> hmm , dont see activity on the meter
<Len-nb> But the main thing is to see a level first. If you are going to use jack a lot of the pulse settings don't matter
<Len-nb> Are the level lines blue?
<Len-nb> can you adjust the levels?
<IntuitiveLeap> front left and right are at 'Base'
<IntuitiveLeap> yes i can adjust them
<IntuitiveLeap> doesnt impact the meter tho
<Len-nb> Hmm, does changing the level effect the level on the alsamixer?
<IntuitiveLeap> one question ... on the input devices, which device is it that i want?
<IntuitiveLeap> monitor of analogue or built in analogue lol
<Len-nb> What do you have?
<Len-nb> Are you looking at the port or you you have more than one input section?
<IntuitiveLeap> yes changing the built in levels moves terminal alsamix
<Len-nb> good.
<Len-nb> Do you have a line that says port?
<IntuitiveLeap> i see three input devices. HDMI (which isnt connected) monitor of built in audio, and built in audio
<IntuitiveLeap> nothing says port
<Len-nb> you are at the Input devices tab?
<IntuitiveLeap> yes in pulseaudio
<Len-nb> should be the built in audio
<IntuitiveLeap> oh i see port now, its set at front mic
<IntuitiveLeap> it was off the screen (too many windows!)
<Len-nb> In my case on the meter bar even with no sound plugged in I can see slight bit of blue jiggling at the very left side of the meter bar
<Len-nb> when I have the level at 100%
<IntuitiveLeap> on  mine it is all the way full , even with the input mixer powered down
<Len-nb> at base there isn't
<IntuitiveLeap> im at Base
<IntuitiveLeap> even at silence it is showing a full meter
<Len-nb> What options does port give yoou?
<IntuitiveLeap> front mic , rear mic, line in
<Len-nb> You want to use line in.
<IntuitiveLeap> will it draw from the front mic jack?
<Len-nb> Because you are using an external preamp.
<Len-nb> Also the mic input will have 5v on it that your pre may be shorting.
<Len-nb> This is to power the cheap computer mics
<Len-nb> you line in is likely on the back. But it would be in your MB manual.
<IntuitiveLeap> i didnt have any issues with distortion on front mic before
<IntuitiveLeap> yea i have it connected line in now
<IntuitiveLeap> problem is my plug is stereo and line in jack is mono
<Len-nb> I am using a netbook and the audio in can be switched from mic to line.
<IntuitiveLeap> ok i am connected to Line In now, and still show a full meter
<IntuitiveLeap> preamp is no powered at all
<Len-nb> that is not normal, normal would be a mono mic and stereo line.
<Len-nb> does it make any difference unplugged?
<IntuitiveLeap> im using the master out jacks from the preamp
<IntuitiveLeap> they are stereo
<Len-nb> Your line in should be stereo too
<IntuitiveLeap> lets pretend it is :P
<Len-nb> That is HDA standard as far as I know
<Len-nb> But a stereo plug would still work.
<IntuitiveLeap> at any rate, i am plugged into Line In
<IntuitiveLeap> port shows Line In
<IntuitiveLeap> volume is set to 'Base' and the meter is full, pre-amp is powered off
<Len-nb> Does moving the level towards silence do anything?
<IntuitiveLeap> nope
<Len-nb> Does the mute button work?
<IntuitiveLeap> it doesnt change the meter
<SunStar> would changing to OSS have any effect you suppose Len-nb?
<IntuitiveLeap> brb 1 minute, phone
<Len-nb> I wouldn't want to go there :)
<Len-nb> I am not sure what is being seen
<Len-nb> muting the signal should not be card specific as I think that part is internal to pulse.
<Len-nb> OSS is not easy to deal with in jack either, and we want to use jack at some point
<IntuitiveLeap> im back
<IntuitiveLeap> i unmuted the monitor of Line In on alsamixer and i have straight thru. i remuted it
<IntuitiveLeap> so i do have sound
<IntuitiveLeap> just not where i want it lol
<Len-nb> I find it odd that the meter shows full.
<IntuitiveLeap> yea, even when i power doen the external amp and unplug the line in jack on pc
<SunStar> have we tried recording a sound check to rule out meter malfunction?
<IntuitiveLeap> should i restart pulse u think?
<Len-nb> You could try that, open audacity and record
<Len-nb> pulseaudio -k
<Len-nb> it won't hurt anything
<IntuitiveLeap> -k restarts it?
<Len-nb> kills it then it auto respawns
<IntuitiveLeap> ok so, i restarted pulse, now i have meter at 0 lol
<IntuitiveLeap> should i maybe restart alsa too?
<Len-nb> does moving the level to full give at least something?
<IntuitiveLeap> nada
<IntuitiveLeap> i can see it moving in alsamixer though
<IntuitiveLeap> the capture moves synchronous with pulse
<Len-nb> Ya, HDA audio does.
<IntuitiveLeap> as i adjust the pulse Line In, it also moves in alsa
<IntuitiveLeap> but the meter still 0
<IntuitiveLeap> which is weird cuz if i unmute the monitor of Line In on playback, i hear sound lol
<Len-nb> tyr recording something
<Len-nb> *try
<Len-nb> Audacity is probably easiest
<IntuitiveLeap> yea audacity records it no problem
<Len-nb> Ok, so it looks like things work except for PA.
<Len-nb> What use do you want to put this to?
<IntuitiveLeap> yea the pulse meter must be torqued
<IntuitiveLeap> well, i have all the standard audio apps with Studio
<Len-nb> The PA meter may be looking at the wrong thing
<IntuitiveLeap> i was thinking Ardour
<Len-nb> Ok, next step is jack.
<Len-nb> close audacity :)
<IntuitiveLeap> basically i have a bunch of tracks on this mixer that i would like to mix and master, so ardor sounds about right, dont u think?
<Len-nb> Can you DL through USB? or do you need to transfer as audio?
<IntuitiveLeap> i have to trasnfer as audio sadly
<Len-nb> Either is fine
<IntuitiveLeap> i didnt buy the SCSI interface
<Len-nb> audio just takes longer
<Len-nb> qjackctl is the best way to start jack.
<IntuitiveLeap> so ... jackctl?
<IntuitiveLeap> yea what u said
<IntuitiveLeap> do i still need pulse and alsmixer open?
<Len-nb> I would leave alsamix open, but not pavucontrol
<Len-nb> before you start jack make sure it is using the right device
<IntuitiveLeap> it says (default)
<Len-nb> There is a > beside that, click there
<IntuitiveLeap> what is HDA ATI SB?
<IntuitiveLeap> that the software sound card?
<Len-nb> HDA should be the one you want, what others do you have?
<IntuitiveLeap> i aslo see ALC888-VD
<IntuitiveLeap> which is listed on my hardware specs
<Len-nb>  you should be looking for hw:0 or hw:1
<Len-nb> not hw:0:0 or 0,1
<IntuitiveLeap> i have hw:0 hw:0,0 and hw:1
<Len-nb> Generally those work best
<IntuitiveLeap> hw:0 is the ATI SB
<IntuitiveLeap> ill try that one
<Len-nb> ok
<IntuitiveLeap> that was on the interface tab, yes?
<Len-nb> set sample rate to 48000.
<Len-nb> yes
<IntuitiveLeap> do i need to adjust input or output device?
<Len-nb> interface sets both input and output
<IntuitiveLeap> they say (default)
<Len-nb> no just interface
<IntuitiveLeap> ok
<IntuitiveLeap> 48000 check
<Len-nb> the input and output section is for those who have a separat inout and output
<IntuitiveLeap> frames/period?
<Len-nb> Probably the latency is fine for what you are doing
<IntuitiveLeap> 42.7 msec
<Len-nb> 1024 is fine
<IntuitiveLeap> wont that be echoey if i try to actually play guitar through the pc?
<Len-nb> Ya, you would go less for using the computer as an effects box but for recording that is fine.
<IntuitiveLeap> what's a good latency for play thru?
<Len-nb> Probably the lowset you will get is 128
<IntuitiveLeap> how do i determine what is my lowest?
<Len-nb> go lower till jack won't start :)
<IntuitiveLeap> lol
<Len-nb> 64 is really good
<IntuitiveLeap> well, i had it starting at 32
<IntuitiveLeap> before
<IntuitiveLeap> ill try 64
<Len-nb> good. you find that at 32 you get more xruns though, but that means at 64 things should be stable
<Len-nb> I can get as low as 16, if I tweak well enough
<IntuitiveLeap> says it started fine
<IntuitiveLeap> check messages for xruns?
<IntuitiveLeap> oh dear
<IntuitiveLeap> lots of them lol
<Len-nb> they will show in red
<IntuitiveLeap> so i should hit stop and adjust things till i see 0 xruns?
<Len-nb> Ya, there are some things you can do with the rest of the system to help too
<Len-nb> My wireless gives xruns
<IntuitiveLeap> prolly need to install a realtime kernel lol
<IntuitiveLeap> this one is low latency, but i dont think 'realtime'.
<Len-nb> if you are using studio you should already have lowlatency
<holstein> you shouldnt need it.. realtime
<IntuitiveLeap> ok
<Len-nb> I can do very well with lowlatency
<Len-nb> Like I said 16 frames while running guitarix. no xruns.
<IntuitiveLeap> so ... i switch to 32 and no xruns
<Len-nb> old P4 computer
<Len-nb> good
<IntuitiveLeap> 16, no xruns
<borodino> hello
<Len-nb> if you look in your connections window you should see all your inputs and outputs
<Len-nb> hello
<borodino> i need some help
<Len-nb> borodino, please explain, we can try
<IntuitiveLeap> hiya boro
<borodino> haha
<borodino> thanks
<borodino> i am trying to use Tor
<borodino> for firefox
<IntuitiveLeap> im in your boat boro. too noobish to live
<Len-nb> IntuitiveLeap, you should see 2 ins and 6 or 8 outs
<borodino> my problem is
<borodino> i need to configure the proxy
<borodino> i am using this as a guide
<borodino> http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-configure-ubuntu-desktop-to-use-your-proxy-server.html
<borodino> problem is...
<holstein> !tor
<ubottu> Tor is a program to route connections through several servers for anonymity. It is in Ubuntu's repositories, but the Tor Project recommends using their Tor packages due to past issues with Ubuntu's. For setup info, see option (2) of https://www.torproject.org/docs/debian.html.en | To use Tor on freenode, see !tor-sasl
<Len-nb> What is Tor? So I have at least some idea where this is going :)
<holstein> borodino: i would go to #ubuntu or #xubuntu ...since that is not ubuntustudio specific
<IntuitiveLeap> which are the ins?
<Unit193> You can also pretty much do http_proxy="http://bleh:8888" firefox   and it'll work.
<Len-nb> Capture
<Len-nb> system->capture
<IntuitiveLeap> i only see 'readable clients' and 'writeable clients'
<Len-nb> Readable, click on system
<Len-nb> it should expand
<IntuitiveLeap> oh ok, i see now
<Len-nb> Start meterbridge
<IntuitiveLeap> shows capture 1 and 2 going to PA jack source (front left and front right)
<Len-nb> It should show up in Writable
<IntuitiveLeap> meterbridge?
<Len-nb> Yes
<IntuitiveLeap> that an app?
<Len-nb> yes
<Len-nb> It will give you two analog looking meters
<IntuitiveLeap> ok got it
<Len-nb> click on capture 1 and then chanel 1 on the meter in connections
<Len-nb> connect button on the bottom should ungrey
<Len-nb> hitting that should pop a line across
<Len-nb> you can do channel 2 as well
<IntuitiveLeap> system (capture_1) -> bridge-17445 (meter_1)     that sound right?
<Len-nb> yes
<IntuitiveLeap> ok done that
<IntuitiveLeap> for both captures
<Len-nb> The idea is that the meters should show your audio in
<IntuitiveLeap> they do!
<IntuitiveLeap> yayy
<Len-nb> play something back on the zomm
<Len-nb> good
<Len-nb> I would disconnect the 4 or more pulse lines :)
<IntuitiveLeap> disconnect everything pulse?
<Len-nb> If you are not going to be using pulse I would disable it.
<Len-nb> yes everything pulse
<IntuitiveLeap> oh wow i have like 20 pulse connections
<Len-nb> For what you are doing you don't need it
<Len-nb> That is fixed in 13.04 when we get it out
<IntuitiveLeap> this will disable sound from things like youtube etc?
<Len-nb> pulse now defaults to stereo
<Len-nb> Ya as long as jack is running, but as soon as jack stops pulse will send youtube direct to the device.
<IntuitiveLeap> ok
<IntuitiveLeap> now i have only 2 connections, the bridge to the sys
<Len-nb> You probably don't need to listen to utube while recording though
<IntuitiveLeap> lol nope, just a point of interest
<IntuitiveLeap> sometimes i jam along with youtube stuff, so one day ...
<Len-nb> Ok, you are all set to use ardour now.
<IntuitiveLeap> ardor should auto connect to jack?
<Len-nb> Ardour has it's own stuff for connecting to jack
<Len-nb> you don't need the meter bridge either as ardour has it's own metering as well
<IntuitiveLeap> so all i use the qtjackctl connections for is to disable the pulse stuff?
<IntuitiveLeap> guessing i wont need the bridge except for testing new connections
<Len-nb> could be. Though you can use it for connecting ardour stuff if you want
<Len-nb> it is possible to set PA to not connect by default... I would have to look though as I don't remember exactly how I did it :)
<IntuitiveLeap> to not connect in jack u mean?
<Len-nb> Ya.
<IntuitiveLeap> yea they dont play well together it seems
<Len-nb> It will make the jack ports but not connect
<Len-nb> The pa-jack bridging is improving... but it has a bit to go yet
<IntuitiveLeap> maybe when i am doing this in the future i should just disable PA before i light up jack?
<Len-nb> If you wish to do so The best way is to disable respawning
<IntuitiveLeap> killall -9, right
<Len-nb> That way you can use pulseaudio -k to stop it
<IntuitiveLeap> ?
<IntuitiveLeap> oh u mean something else
<Len-nb> if you killal -9 that would work but it will just restart.
<IntuitiveLeap> nasty! lol
<Len-nb> The config file has a respawn yes or true or something
<IntuitiveLeap> i guess there is a manpage or something that shows how to disable respawning of a specific app
<Len-nb> that needs to be set off. Then the pulse mixer will restart pulse when opened
<Len-nb> /etc/pulse/client.conf is the file. You need root access to edit
<IntuitiveLeap> is there not a decent front end for alsamixer that could be used instead of PA?
<Len-nb> qasmixer is nice
<IntuitiveLeap> will Ubuntu Studio still function without PA?
<Len-nb> I happen to have an app specific to my sound card
<Len-nb> Yes, but the desktop sound will not work easy
<IntuitiveLeap> for the regular things, like watching a youtube or listening to netradio, w/e
<Len-nb> firefox, etc. expect pulse
<IntuitiveLeap> ok
<IntuitiveLeap> so prolly best to keep pulse and figure out a simple way to make it turn on and off and stay that way
<IntuitiveLeap> :)
<Len-nb> edit the file  /etc/pulse/client.conf look for autospawn
<IntuitiveLeap> you're a great tech assistant for this btw. i was getting near to blowing up my pc lol
<Len-nb> remove the ; at the front of that line and change the yes to no
<Len-nb> it is hard to know what the other person sees at there end :)
<Len-nb> Before anything you do in this file will have effect you may have to logout/in, but pulseaudio -k may work as well
<IntuitiveLeap> cool thank you, gonna try that now
<IntuitiveLeap> what does the ';' in the pulse config file do? is it a commented out line?
<IntuitiveLeap> oh nevermind i see it is lol
<Len-nb> ya
<Len-nb> in unix ; and # are the comment characters
<IntuitiveLeap> just been always used to seeing just # for commenting
<IntuitiveLeap> every day, something slightly new :P
<Len-nb> So pulseaudio -k to kill probably pactl stat will restart it
<Len-nb> or just open pavucontrol
<Len-nb> Anything that uses dbus to talk to pulse
<IntuitiveLeap> do u find patchage helpful?
<Len-nb> It can be it is sort of a nicer layout than the qjackctl connect screen
<Len-nb> It also allows setting latency on the fly
<IntuitiveLeap> but is showing the same information, right? they are interchangeable, aside from the layout?
<Len-nb> I have had it crash on me though
<Len-nb> Ya same info, it is not needed
<Len-nb> just a personal choice
<IntuitiveLeap> understood
<Len-nb> 44.1k and 48k... just so you know. Lots of people recommend 44.1k, but your sound card will work best with 48k.
<IntuitiveLeap> 44.1 would give you more leeway on the xruns wouldn't it?
<Len-nb> 48k it the HDA standard, it will work ok but 48k will sound better
<Len-nb> the difference in xruns is not going to be noticable
<Len-nb> The HDA bus is 48k anyway.
<Len-nb> goin higher than 48K will get you nothing, unless you are doing live sound where it can get lower latency... not better quality
<Len-nb> feel free to try both. You will probably not hear any difference :)
<IntuitiveLeap> do you use patchbay in qtjackctl?
<Len-nb> ya
<Len-nb> It is already open so why not?
<IntuitiveLeap> is it like saved profiles for the connections?
<Len-nb> Yes,
<Len-nb> it uses jack session
<Len-nb> It is good for systems using odd outputs and inputs by default.
<Len-nb> most apps expect 1 and 2 to be left and right. My spdif preamp ends up as 9 and 10
<IntuitiveLeap> might be good too if you are moving your sound hardware (guitar , preamp etc) to someone elses house to hook up.
<Len-nb> yes
<Len-nb> or if you use guitarix or rackarak for on stage
<Len-nb> Or any live use... I only pointed out guitar use because I know you do that at least. but for softsynths too
<Len-nb> You can save more than one profile of course
<Len-nb> Ardour will be your next thing... I'm not going to try and help there. I don't have it on this machine.
<Len-nb> there is a good tutorial on the ardour site though
<IntuitiveLeap> i have been messing with it (using the manual at the ardor site) i feel much more confident about it than i did all this PA / jack mess
<Len-nb> great!
<Len-nb> If you have done tracking before it is easy enough.
<IntuitiveLeap> yea, it not so different from using the hardware mixer i have.
<IntuitiveLeap> has a lot more capabilities though
<IntuitiveLeap> my mixer is ... 2nd generation Zoom lol
<Len-nb> The hardest part might be lining the tracks up once they are transferred
<IntuitiveLeap> its an MRS-1044 if that helps
<Len-nb> You will have to do that by ear probably
<Len-nb> I don't know the zoom models at all.
<IntuitiveLeap> about 10 years old now i guess
<IntuitiveLeap> but it has an awesome pre amp ability
<Len-nb> Just about any preamp is way beyond what comes with a computer
<IntuitiveLeap> makes my guitar actually sound 'good' lol
<Len-nb> The average computer mic per is made for skype
<IntuitiveLeap> i have another hardware question
<Len-nb> k
<IntuitiveLeap> the zoom unit has s/pdif optical out
<Len-nb> OK
<IntuitiveLeap> and my PC has a coax s/pdif jack
<IntuitiveLeap> which i dont even know if it is in or out lol
<IntuitiveLeap> how can i verify this?
<Len-nb> I have the oposite problem.
<Len-nb> The HDA standard has a spdif out
<IntuitiveLeap> can i use alsamixer to verify if the pc's jack is inbound or outbound (or both)?
<Len-nb> spdif in is not common
<Len-nb> Can't be both
<Len-nb> If you don't have two, it will be out.
<IntuitiveLeap> meh
<IntuitiveLeap> so i will need a new sound card if i want to use the digital connection on my mixer, huh
<Len-nb> Yes
<IntuitiveLeap> is there such a thing as an external sound card that would go thru USB or something?
<Len-nb> Yes lots of them.
<IntuitiveLeap> ok cool
<IntuitiveLeap> my boat isnt sunk
<Len-nb> How much do you wish to spend...
<IntuitiveLeap> lol isnt that always the ?
<Len-nb> they go from les than $20 to $1k or more
<IntuitiveLeap> is USB a good type of connection to consider?
<Len-nb> There is great 8i/o unit for about $500.
<Len-nb> there is a nice one for $100 or so with 2 i/o
<IntuitiveLeap> so that would be ... stereo duplex?
<Len-nb> USB is a bit tricky to set up
<Len-nb> Yes
<IntuitiveLeap> what type of connection would be better than USB for a common desktop pc?
<Len-nb> For USB Audio IF you need to find a USB port that is not used for anything else and has a no other IRQs it is sharing with.
<IntuitiveLeap> through the router on ethernet?
<Len-nb> ether net audio interfaces are pricey
<Len-nb> And there are no linux drivers for them at this time.
<IntuitiveLeap> so, best option is really an internal sound card u think?
<Len-nb> the ice1712 devices for pci are very good. (what I use by the way)
<Len-nb> And the PCIe devices are starting to show up now. I don't know what the state of linux compatibility is
<Len-nb> Fire wire devices are good, just be sure to get a FW interface that works well with Linux. holstein uses a FW IF and is happy with it.
<Len-nb> When I say FW IF, I mean the FW adaptor it self
<Len-nb> , not the firewire sound box.
<IntuitiveLeap> i dont have firewire on this pc
<IntuitiveLeap> had it on my last pc and i dont think i ever jacked into it even once lol
<Len-nb> Personally, I take my computer to the music store and try out different things
<IntuitiveLeap> mines a desktop, so prolly not gonna happen
<Len-nb> mine is disabled too
<Len-nb> Some places have rentals
<IntuitiveLeap> it was funny, me getting this pc
<Len-nb> There are PCI(e) FW cards
<Len-nb> The ALSA sound card matrix is a good place to start
<IntuitiveLeap> i had bought a nice new PC about 2 years ago, which basically never worked at all. it crashed at the drop of a hat and the service dept had no clue why
<IntuitiveLeap> so they set me up with a different new one
<IntuitiveLeap> and i immediately slapped linux on it
<IntuitiveLeap> it was made for windows originally of course
<Len-nb> Win is the os it comes with that is just so it has something on it, I throw it out as soon as I get home too.
<IntuitiveLeap> so i sometimes run into some weird hardware issues, like this pulseaudio thing
<Len-nb> At least it plays back ok
<IntuitiveLeap> oh we have it working well now
<Len-nb> And, the alsa part works
<IntuitiveLeap> just without PA
<IntuitiveLeap> im not very linux savvy as of yet
<IntuitiveLeap> lol
<Len-nb> it sounds to me the pa output part works. That is the more important part
<IntuitiveLeap> i tried archlinux
<Len-nb> Ubuntu is easy.
<IntuitiveLeap> so i got a little experience on terminals using that os
<Len-nb> I used to use Slackware
<IntuitiveLeap> i actually rlly like arch, its just a bit beyond my skill lvl for audio set up etc
<Len-nb> I started back before Slackware 1.0 in the mid 90s
<IntuitiveLeap> actually i rlly like this studo ubuntu also
<Len-nb> Terminal mode was standard.
<IntuitiveLeap> i took a computer class in grade 9 way back when
<IntuitiveLeap> with punch card data entry
<IntuitiveLeap> so :P
<IntuitiveLeap> but then i never took another one
<IntuitiveLeap> so :p @ me
<Len-nb> I learned on paper tape in the 70s on a pdp8
<IntuitiveLeap> realistically i have only been using linux for about a year and a half
<IntuitiveLeap> i just got fed up with paying for virus scan software and being bombarded with advertising
<IntuitiveLeap> and now i get to learn some terminal, aint it great!
<Len-nb> There are some blind people who do recording on linux all terminal
<Len-nb> they use nama as a daw
<IntuitiveLeap> nama?
<Len-nb> http://juliencoder.de/nama/music.html check out some of these
<Len-nb> home page: http://freeshell.de/~bolangi/cgi1/nama.cgi/00home.html
<IntuitiveLeap> North American Mycological Association, a learned society devoted to mushrooms and other fungi
<IntuitiveLeap> wow, that is a gory interface
<Len-nb> Anyway, nice chatting, however I should get some things done around here.
<Len-nb> think about if you are blind
<IntuitiveLeap> copy that, thanks again for your help
<Len-nb> np
<IntuitiveLeap> i guess they can use terminal with braile
<IntuitiveLeap> and never have to look at it lol
<airlynx> I have a question about recordmydesktop packaged in Ubuntu Studio 13.04, should I ask the question here or in #ubuntu+1?
<airlynx> I'm going to ask anyways cause I've had the same problem with 12.04 and 12.10, I can never get recordmydesktop to work with JACK (exits with status 2816, improper window specification) but I noticed today that the settings window mentions that it must be compiled with Jack support, so I was just wondering if it was or not (is it worth my time to compile it myself?)
<zequence> airlynx: Interesting. I don't think anyone has been testing it, so if there's a problem with the jack support but that could be worked out with repackaging, that is something we should look at
<zequence> airlynx: If you are able to solve it by rebuilding, please let me know
<airlynx> zequence: there is a bug filed on recordmydesktop about my exact issue, but zero response to the bg
<airlynx> *bug
<ubuntu-studio> anybody know anything about the ardour 3 release date?
<zequence> airlynx: I guess this one bug #621188
<ubottu> bug 621188 in recordmydesktop (Ubuntu) "recordMyDesktop error: Window size specification out of bounds!" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/621188
<zequence> ubuntu-studio: It's released now, but 13.04 is so late in development, that it won't be included
<zequence> It was released about a week ago, or so
<ubuntu-studio> i guess I can download the source a take a stab at it.Thanks!
<airlynx> zequence: that's the same bug, but I had a different bug report, hadn't been marked duplicate yet, but yes.  https://bugs.launchpad.net/gtk-recordmydesktop/+bug/1037402
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1037402 in gtk-recordmydesktop (Ubuntu) "JACK audio source: "Improper window specification" (exit status 2816)" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<zequence> airlynx: Thanks. I'll have a look at this tomorrow.
<airlynx> zequence: I'd appreciate it, I'll try to recompile recordmydesktop, but my experience with compiling is limited at best
<airlynx> zequence: while reading the bug report I noticed that autostatic published a patched version of recordmydesktop on his ppa, however it doesn't support raring
#ubuntustudio 2013-03-17
<zequence> airlynx: Great. I'll get the source, and look at it. I can upload it for raring once I'm done
<zequence> ..to my own PPA, that is
<zequence> airlynx: btw, you could probably just download that package manually, and install it
<zequence> Even so, I've added it to this PPA ppa:zequence/testing
<zequence> waiting to build, currently
<airlynx> zequence: is it available to install from your ppa?
<zequence> airlynx: It will be as soon as it has been build. It's in cue for building currently.
<zequence> It's building now in fact
<zequence> Shouldn't take too long
<zequence> https://launchpad.net/~zequence/+archive/testing
<airlynx> zequence: I manually downloaded the deb from autostatic's ppa and when I go to install it it wants me to remove jackd2, jackd2-firewire, laditools, libjack-jackd2-0, and python-laditools
<zequence> airlynx: hmm, let me have a look
<zequence> airlynx: I can't figure it out right now. Can't say I'm a total debian packaging wizard yet, so. The i386 version is built now. amd64 waiting in cue
<zequence> Seems like that package hasn't been updated for a couple of years thoug
<zequence> And I saw the patch had been submitted upstream
<zequence> At this point I'd just like to verify that the patch works
<zequence> airlynx: So, if you could try the package in my PPA, and verify it works (once it's built), then i can go ahead and make sure it's updated upstream and have it synced to next Ubuntu release
<airlynx> okay, I've added your ppa to my repositories, but don't see anything from it in synaptic yet
<studio-user305> Whoaaa full people here :-)
<studio-user305> hello
<airlynx> zequence: I'll give it a little while, I've gotta go put the kids to bed, then I'll check again
<zequence> airlynx: I can ping you when the package is done building
<zequence> studio-user305: Hello there
<studio-user305> :-)
<studio-user305> im not english so.. sorrry for my prononciation ^^
<zequence> studio-user305: Don't worry. I think most people here aren't
<zequence> I'm from Sweden myself
<studio-user305> Y try to install ubuntu with nvidia 560gtx
<studio-user305> ah ok.. sweden .. suisse?
<studio-user305> y com from french guyana
<zequence> Not Switzerland, if that's what you mean
<zequence> Ok. South America
<studio-user305> ok :-) hello world ^^
<studio-user305> small world :-)
<zequence> airlynx: I built the amd64 package locally, so if you want to try it http://ubuntuone.com/1dVSAoXvirhaXOufYC3giC
<zequence> airlynx: I'm going to sleep now, but if you get it working, please let men know
<airlynx> zequence: thanks, I'll give it a shot now
<airlynx> zequence, it installs fine and works okay, it connects to Jack via system:capture_1 & capture_2, however if I want to connect to playback_1 and 2 it is unable to connect, which I can sort of understand.  I'm going to continue to test it out and figure a workaround for what I want to do.  I also tested it with gtk-recordmydesktop and it works with that too.  Thanks a bunch!
<airlynx> zequence, final note before I'm off to bed, I'm able to use Meterbridge to capture what I want, having strange issues with areas of the screen not being recorded but I assume that's a problem with recordmydesktop (I've tried turning on full shots at every frame and it makes no difference, not exactly sure whats going on with it but I don't think it's your problem anymore)
<miquelorozco_> hi
<cfhowlett> Do you have YOUR ubuntu identification?  http://fabianff.deviantart.com/art/Promocion-Ubuntu-Family-ID-84002024
<cfhowlett> :)
<cfhowlett> at the risk of spamming ...  I loaded and shot before I thought.  mea culpa
<studio-user403> hi.. i have ubuntu studio 12.10 .. in live it work but after install it crash
<studio-user403> he don't load nothing only black screen
<studio-user403> sorry for my english :)
<studio-user403> anyone help me?
<zequence> didn't give anyone the time to answer
<gummyw0rmz> SUP
<senator_> Hi all, anyone knows about lightwave 3d and how to install it in ubuntu studio?
<senator_> Hi all, anyone knows about lightwave 3d and how to install it in ubuntu studio?
<zequence> senator_: Seems like they don't have a linux version
<zequence> but it might work under wine
<zequence> http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=application&iId=339
<zequence> Seems like it in deed works under wine, but to what extent, I have no idea
<senator_> zequence, exactly they dont have but I understand that it could be done thru Wine
<zequence> Just want to point out though, that Ubuntu Studio is all about free software
<senator_> I understand that too and thats why I have been using ubuntu for about 5 years or more now, but as a 3d artist you gotta sometimes use what your project requires, I also use blender which is free and this plan for lightwave is just to know how it works using a 30 days free trial... zequence
<zequence> senator_: What you do is you install wine: sudo apt-get install wine
<senator_> done
<zequence> Then, you look for instructions at appdb.winehq.org
<senator_> jjust installed the latest 1.5
<zequence> Many times you only need to install by using the windows installer, but some apps require some extra libs
<zequence> When that happens, winetricks comes in handy
<zequence> It's a script, which you can start from the terminal, using: winetricks --gui
<zequence> senator_: There's not really any difference in installing wine on Ubuntu Studio compared to other distros
<senator_> I see
<senator_> will try it out and see what turns out
<zequence> For heavy graphics, you might just want to make sure you have the graphic drivers you need. Intel are all open source, while AMD ATI and NVIDIA have both free and proprietary alternatives
<senator_> how do i know the graphics driver i have.
<senator_> on a laptop
<zequence> senator_: To find out which card you have, do: lspci
<zequence> lspci | grep VGA
<zequence> ..should show only the graphic card
<zequence> This should show which driver is in use: lsmod | grep video
<senator_> zequence, lspci  grep VGA i got ''lspci | grep VG''
<senator_> the video one gave me ''uvcvideo               71278  0
<senator_> videobuf2_core         32071  1 uvcvideo
<senator_> videodev               95842  2 uvcvideo,videobuf2_core
<senator_> videobuf2_vmalloc      12757  1 uvcvideo
<senator_> videobuf2_memops       13213  1 videobuf2_vmalloc
<senator_> video                  18895  1 i915
<zequence> i915 looks like nvidia to me
<senator_> zequence, lspci  grep VGA i got ''00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile GM965/GL960 Integrated Graphics Controller (primary) (rev 0c)
<senator_> zequence,
<zequence> Sorry, I meant Intel
<zequence> I have nvidia myself
<zequence> Just a typo
<zequence> Yeah, so you have open source drivers. Intel has written those themselves
<senator_> I see
<zequence> Intel is in fact one of the major contributors to the linux kernel the last 10-15 years. Not as large as the sum of "amateurs" writing linux code
<senator_> so zequence how do i get the right drivers for it?
<zequence> senator_: There are no alternatives. If you're running a Linux kernel, you have Intel drivers
<zequence> That's also why there's no fuzz at all with Intel. It just works
<senator_> sweet
<senator_> let me try install the lightwave and see how that goes...  I have found another pdf online about the installation process with wine
<senator_> thanks for your help
<zequence> np
<borodino> Hello! i was here yesterday asking for help. Thank you!
<borodino> I am trying to install Trisquel in my ubuntu studio, but i dont know how to run an iso file
<borodino> i have obviously tried mounting the image and all (using isomount), but the install just wont start
<borodino> well, not IN my ubuntustudio, but you get the point
<PIC2> hello?
<PIC2> any one here ?
#ubuntustudio 2014-03-10
<studio-user258> hi, ihave a usb audiobox usb, it's compatible with this realase?
<studio-user258> presonus!!
<studio-user258> sorry
<__raven_> hi
<__raven_> i am looking for an audio processing tool similar to auphonic.com for local use - any ideas?
<end117> Hi
<end117> it's my first time here, i dont' know how it works
<end117> I have a problem whit my new pci firewire card connected to an saffire pro24 dsp
<end117> and i'm looking for someone who can help me
<alexandre_> hi all, anyone could tell me how to extract audio cd and which log to use (with ubuntustudio distrib) ? THX !
<__raven_> i am looking for an audio processing tool similar to auphonic.com for local use - any ideas?
<holstein> __raven_: what are you trying to do?
<__raven_> holstein: automatically kind desaster reduction for people who do not know about dynamics...
<holstein> there are many limiters
<holstein> you could use "normalization" in audacity
<__raven_> i need an automation
<__raven_> anything like freelcs with custom plugins
<holstein> __raven_: use a plugin and automate it
<__raven_> excellent suggestion...
<gilmar> hi, I have some questions about video editing
<basketball> shoot
<gilmar> I want to migrate completely from windows to ubuntu studio, there is no way of exporting high quality videos without paying. I've tried lightworks and besides crashing, it doesn't export hq videos freewarely.... is there any software I can use for this in linux? Which program has the best exports?
<GridCube> gilmar, sorry if im being ignorant here, but, why do you need to export the videos? can't you just use the same raw sources?
<gilmar> I mean exporting as my last step
<gilmar> I wanna have nice blu rays or dvds
<gilmar> And adobe won't accept my foreign credit card
<gilmar> Indie Film makers from my country reinstall windows monthly
<gilmar> How do I reach the developers of a program like for funding etc?
#ubuntustudio 2014-03-11
<boquete> Hello.
<rhizo> hi folks
<holstein> o/
<combinatoric> I need some help getting my UbuntuStudio to update. i'm getting an error msg to the like of there's not enough space in my boot folder
<combinatoric> I don't want to clear that folder if it's going to cause issues so if someone can let me know it's safe to delete files in the folder before I proceed that would be great
<tdz_> combinatoric: there are all the old kernels, you can safely delete them and the corresponding initrds if your actual system is working
<combinatoric> ok thanks. I tried sudo apt-get clean
<combinatoric> I just didn't want it to mess with my boot up if something changes
<combinatoric> I wasn't sure what that folder was for or if it has crucial files for booting
<tdz_> combinatoric: on /boot are your kernels, initrds and the grub-related stuff
<combinatoric> but if you delete them you aren't jeopardizing your grub or future boots?
<tdz_> well, you just need one kernel to boot a system, don't you?
 * zenpho gotta go - g'night all!
#ubuntustudio 2014-03-12
<famax8> hi?
<famax8> anyone here?
<Unit193> Howdy.
<famax8> Unit193, good thx and yourself?
<Unit193> Muddleing about in makefiles, those aren't my thing.  At least I have coffee!
<famax8> Unit193, makefiles?
<famax8> Unit193, i wont be any help i got no clue what u on about... ^^ sry mate
<Unit193> Heh, just saying what's up. :P
<famax8> Unit193, what are you trying to achieve tho?
<Unit193> Documentation building, which includes translations and as a one language guy, I don't know a ton about that.  Doing pretty good considering though. :P
<Unit193> (It's more the logic of stuff than actually knowing other languages, so that I can pick up fairly quickly.)
<famax8> Unit193, oh right well i can help then haha what languages you working on?
<Unit193> None, I only know English, I'm just working on the backend that builds it all.  What language do you know?
<famax8> english...obviously.. dutch still a bit spanish and french
<famax8> i mean a bit of dutch still and then fluent french and spanish
<famax8> few notions here and there of polish as well - the main lines lol
<Unit193> Oh interesting.  Well if you do get really bored: https://translations.launchpad.net/xubuntu-docs it's more targetted towards Xubuntu, but Ubuntustudio would benefit from it since Studio also uses Xfce. ;P
<famax8> Unit193, im actually trying to update lmms right now but yeah why not :)
<famax8> Unit193, ahem... what shall i do once on the page? which one shall i click?
<studio-user079> buona sera a tutti
<studio-user079> qualcuno puo' consigliarmi in che misura sia piu' vantaggioso installare studio 64bit ?
<rhizo> Aloha
<m_tadeu> hi
<m_tadeu> I want to make a video cast, but wat to change my voice pitch....is there a way to do that?
<rhizo> do you want to do it live or with a recording?
<rhizo> with audacity you can do that for example with a recording
<rhizo> when it should be "live" you can hook up a plugin in jack-rack and route the audio respectively
<rhizo> However, the funniest way would be with a balloon of helium ^^
#ubuntustudio 2014-03-13
<rhizo> Aloha
<ga901> Hello everyone. I've a problem here. My ubuntustudio laptop does not recognize my midi keyboard. It's an oxygen 8. I had ubuntustudio installed before on this laptop and was able to use the midi keyboard with no problems but recently I had to reinstall the system and not nothnig appears in jack. any help please?
<zequence> ga901: it might need this package to be installed: midisport-firmware
<zequence> patience..
<gg0091> thank you very much sir
#ubuntustudio 2014-03-14
<blackened> Hello. I'be recently decided to say goodbye to Windows & have installed Ubuntu Studio on my HP Pro book. However, I am totally new to the Linux OS (I have a long way to go.)
<blackened> Basically, I'm trying to get my guitar into my laptop to record. A friend gave me a Line 6 gearbox silver (without software) & I'm trying to get it connected.
<blackened> I found an article on ubuntugeek.com that gave me instructions, but it didn't quite work.
<blackened> All was well until I tried to change the directory (cd line6linux/driver/trunk
<blackened> .) I received a message that said "line6Linux/driver/trunk: No such file or directory" I continued anyway.
<blackened> Next two steps went seemingly well. When I got to the command "make" it said "*** No targets specified and no makefile found.  Stop." onto the next command "sudo make install" it read "** No rule to make target `install'.  Stop."
<blackened> Can anyone out there help a Ubuntu nube get these drivers installed so I can start making some noise with this thing?
<blackened> Thanks, selber
<blackened> Anybody make sense of that?
<blackened> Sorry for the misspellings
<blackened> Anybody care to lead me to a site where I may be able to find a remedy?
<antonio_> Hi I am using 13.10 and installed a debian package I found on the net it is skg-jukebox
<antonio_> The program did not work and after trying to remove it i got an error and I can not upgrade software ever since
<antonio_> skg-jukebox  subprocess installed post-removal script returned error exit status 1
<Guest49220> hi, im using ubuntu studio xfce, suddenly my GUI didn't load properly, systems hangs when i reboot. Can some one help?
<Guest49220> but working under root user
<Unit193> Well, I wouldn't recommend IRC'ing as root, but...  Can you remove your x/iceauthority files and perhaps .config?
<Unit193> !xhangs
<ubottu> If the GUI hangs after logging in, use <ctrl><alt><f1> to switch to text mode. Log in and do: rm .{X,ICE}authority
<Unit193> But, but, but...
<Unit193> I feel sad now.
<rhizo> Aloha
<zenpho> howsy doodie
<Unit193> Howdy.
<zenpho> hows thangs?
<zenpho> weather here is amazingly foggy - like a horror movie or something!
<Unit193> Very windy here, but otherwise sunny.
<Unit193> Temp: 55 F (13 C)
<zenpho> I love a good wind storm... it's great to be indoors whilst the wind howls around you
<zenpho> I also love sitting and working by the window slightly open when it rains - a lovely cozy feeling with the smell of rain washing in
<zenpho> ;o)
<vsrm> hi I am using ubuntu studio for the first time fully and I am loving it
<vsrm> anyone else using it for the premier fois?
<zenpho> been using it as my main creative-work os for a month-ish now.... very very impressed yes
<zenpho> awww
<zenpho> patience
<Unit193> A lot of people have none.
<zenpho> mmm
#ubuntustudio 2014-03-15
<hansford> anyone in here uses muse?
<privato> tr
<rhizo> Hi folks
<rdz> hi all. I'm not sure where it is appropriate to ask such question, I'll try here anyway: I'm looking for a 8 channel in/out USB audio card that works in linux. Are there any recommendations? I am thinking of USB since virtually any laptop has it (unlike firewire or pci-x etc)
<cfhowlett> rdz, not knowing your exact needs here, but I suggest you consider an external I/O interface such as the presonus 1 Box
<cfhowlett> Y?  portability.
<rdz> "but I suggest you consider an external I/O interface" yes
<cfhowlett> rdz, see #opensourcemusicians for linux hardware recommendations
<rdz> thanks
<rdz> the presonus isn't 8-channel out, is it?
<cfhowlett> rdz, the 1 box is not but they offer one.  I don't know which one - opensourcemusicians would know
<rdz> cfhowlett, ok. thanks
<gartral> i need someone to wite me a song.. lol
<gartral> write*
<zequence> rdz: There's only one that I know of that is really good for that
<zequence> Presonus 1818VSL
<zequence> http://lists.linuxaudio.org/pipermail/linux-audio-user/2012-May/084993.html
<rdz> zequence, really?
<rdz> that sounds like great news
<zequence> When it comes to 8 channels, that is
<rdz> so is it usb 2.0 class compliant?
<rdz> or was it reverse engineered by alsa-devs?
<zequence> Not sure, but I would bet class compliant in this case
<zequence> Here's some resources too http://wiki.linuxaudio.org/wiki/hardware_matrix
<zequence> There's a dedicated driver for m-audio fast track ultra, but it may have problems
<zequence> rdz: I would discuss on the linux audio user mail list
<cfhowlett> m-audio has some linux-ready devices, too.
<rdz> zequence, ok i'll do that
<rdz> (i scrape the list archives first, i'm sure not the fist one)
<rdz> do you guys know about the edirol ua 101?
<rdz> from what it looks like it is exactly what i am looking for...
<rdz> small, but still supports 8 analog out channels
<rdz> sorry, if that got answered already, but http://wiki.linuxaudio.org/wiki/hardware_matrix lists only hardware that is actually supported
<rdz> is that correct?
<cfhowlett> rdz, yep
<cfhowlett> though the list is not the most recent ...
<zequence> rdz: It only lists hardware that are known to work by the people who edit that page
<rdz> ok.. thanks
<rdz> The Presonus 1818VSL looks very promising, indeed..
<rdz> you guys have been a tremendous help
<rdz> many thanks
<rdz> it's somewhat sad, but i'm looking for an usb soundcard for the same reason that robin gareus mentions: i'd prefer to be able to use even in a few years, when it will be hard to get hardware with firewire or pci express slots
<rdz> i already own an HDSP RPM, but when my current old laptop with PCMCIA slot dies, i cannot use it anymore....
<zequence> I use a firewire device right now. Hard to find laptops that support it. I've heard add-on cards can work quite well
<zequence> focusrite sapphire pro 40
<zequence> focusrite saffire pro 40*
<kirishitan> hello
<kirishitan> my ubuntu studio 12.04.4 crash periodically
<kirishitan> what can i do?
<holstein> kirishitan: just elaborate
<holstein> if its when you are using JACK, could be you are pushing it too hard
<kirishitan> ?
<holstein> have realistic expectations
<holstein> kirishitan: say what happens when
<holstein> kirishitan: what crashes? how? i what circumstance? and to what degree? and for how long?
<kirishitan> i use a asus x450cc laptop
<holstein> i use it on many asus proucts without any crashing...
<holstein> what is causing what to crash and how?
<kirishitan> it crash no matter what I do, with both firefox and chromium, it seems to be periodically, about 30 min
<holstein> kirishitan: what crashes?
<holstein> kirishitan: the entire OS? when browsing the internet?
<kirishitan> the whole system freeze
<holstein> kirishitan: when?
<kirishitan> mouse, keyboard don't work
<holstein> with flash content? just with the browser? any page in particular?
<holstein> kirishitan: is it just the mouse and keyboard? or is the entire system frozen? can you get to TTY?
<kirishitan> actually, i think it is periodically, be cause it happen with both fireofx, chromium, opera
<holstein> kirishitan: dont think.. say what is happening..
<holstein> kirishitan: what triggers what exactly to happen? i need details, friend
<holstein> kirishitan: what site?
<kirishitan> no way to get tty, system doesn't response to keyboard, even alt+prt scr
<holstein> kirishitan: ok.. so what site?
<kirishitan> may be youtube.com, but it did happen when i don't browse it
<holstein> kirishitan: good new is.. this is not related to ubuntustudio, so you can go to a bigger support channel, such as #xubuntu or #ubuntu
<holstein> but, this is likely flash related
<holstein> kirishitan: the flash that desktop linux gets is outdated
<holstein> you can read this factually at..
<holstein> https://www.adobe.com/software/flash/about/
<holstein> the best way to "fix" this is to get adobe to provide the tools needed to view the content they provide.. since that is not going to happen. what i do is one of 2 things..
<holstein> i use either the chrome browser.. (not chromium) which has the latest flash for linux.. you can read that again factually at https://www.adobe.com/software/flash/about/
<kirishitan> i run apt-get upgrade, but no use
<holstein> kirishitan: right.. there *is* *no* *upgrade*
<holstein> kirishitan: it is nt available to us
<holstein> kirishitan: adobe doenst provide it
<holstein> so, you can read above, and try the google-chrome browser which, as i said, *does* get the latest flash.. or, on to my second suggestion
<kirishitan> not chromiium?
<holstein> https://www.youtube.com/html5
<Unit193> Linux only gets security updates.  Chromium can use chrome flash, but you have to extract it.
<holstein> kirishitan: correct. as i said, you can read the factual statement above..
<holstein> kirishitan: you can load the flash version from chrome into chromium.. or, you can install chrome and test it, and see if flash is indeed the issue
<holstein> kirishitan: im not saying chrome is "good" or "better".. or that you should use it.. i am proposing that flash content is what is crashing your system. and you can test this by installing the chrome browser and using it for a bit
<holstein> kirishitan: you can use Unit193 's suggestion and use the pepperflash from chrome in chromium if you prefer
<Unit193> But concept is the same, test flash.
<kirishitan> ok thanks, but i doubt the flash is the reason, because i used lubuntu a long time with firefox, chromium flash and it never crash
<holstein> kirishitan: that is irrelevant
<kirishitan> at the same computer
<holstein> kirishitan: it *is* likely the issue.. flash content gets updated regularly.. and you could have had a flawless experience back then, and now you are accessing newer content with an older flash version
<Unit193> kirishitan: How long do you wait for it?
<kirishitan> ?
<holstein> kirishitan: remove flash from the equation, otherwise, what you are saying is indicitive of a flash issue
<kirishitan> ok, let me try
<kirishitan> i will talk back later
<Unit193> kirishitan: For it to become responsive, that is.  I came in late, and about to head out, but swapping out can really kill a computer as well.
<holstein> kirishitan: you should try the latest supported flash from the manufacturer for a few days, and test
<kirishitan> ok, but today is the first day i use ubuntu studio, and i think that flash player i used in lubuntu is the same as ubuntu studio
<holstein> kirishitan: ubuntustudio *is* ubuntu
<holstein> kirishitan: lubuntu *is* ubuntu
<holstein> kirishitan: same repos.. same flash version
<holstein> kirishitan: the site i linked you has *facts* about how flash is not supported anymore from teh manufacturer. and how chrome gets the latest versio
<holstein> version*
<holstein> kirishitan: test your sites that are allegedly crashing your machine with the latest version of flash from the manufacturer
<kirishitan> should i use gnash?
<holstein> kirishitan: i didnt suggest that
<holstein> kirishitan:  i suggested, and still suggest testing the problematic sites with what the manufacturer suggests at that site i linked
<holstein> kirishitan: try what you like.. but, you are using an older version of flash on newer flash content.. that is a fact.. its a usual issue that i see a lot.. and its what i suggest you try to make sure the issue *is* flash related
<holstein> kirishitan: it should take about 3 minutes to install google-chrome.. that is an easy way to troubleshoot the issue
<holstein> its not that chrome is better either.. its that chrome is allowed to facilitate that manufacturer version
<kirishitan> ok, but it may take long before i ahve an answer for my problem, because it never crashed instantly when i use site that has flash
<holstein> kirishitan: that just further supports the flash related issue im proposing
<kirishitan> it crashed again
<kirishitan> when i'm not using any web browser
<holstein> kirishitan: feel free and ask any question you need help with
<kirishitan> and i've just turn on a few minutes
<holstein> ie "my computer crashes when im doing x"
<kirishitan> anyway, now i think it crashed randomly no matter what im doing
<holstein> you think?
<holstein> kirishitan: confirm that.. run the machine.. test tty
<holstein> could be you have failing hardware.. any ram or hard drive failure could do that.. graphics cards can
<kirishitan> yes, because today it crashed several time while im doing different task, no
<kirishitan> proprietary driver installed
<holstein> kirishitan: so, its not only with the browser and youtube then? as you earlier indicated?
<kirishitan> i used to think is it with the browser, but now i think it's not
<kirishitan> it's randomly and unpredictable
<holstein> sure.. hardware failures are like that
<holstein> kirishitan: what would i do? test with a live CD.. that removes my current installation from the euqation as well as my hard drive
<kirishitan> ok, let me try
<kirishitan> but it might be this: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg-server/+bug/1184451
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1184451 in xorg-server (Ubuntu) "Ubuntu 13.10 random screen freeze while Normal OS activites" [Low,Incomplete]
<kirishitan> a lot of people talking in that bug said they use xubuntu, which is similar to ubuntu studio (use xfce)
<holstein> kirishitan: is it a screen freeze?
<holstein> kirishitan: you said it was a system freeze, correct? no tty?
<kirishitan> may be i mistook a screen freeze with a system freeze, but nothing which i do include alt+prtscr, alt+f2, alt+tab works
<holstein> "I can do CTRL-ALT-F6 CTRL-ALT-F7 and it works again, but really annoying, can't find "
<holstein> ^ from that report
<holstein> kirishitan: so, what im reading at that report is, the screen is frozen, but the system is not
<holstein> kirishitan: you have to answer that question and determine.. is the system frozen, or the screen
<kirishitan> ok, but to know what it reaaly is, i have to wait for another freeze to know
<holstein> sure.. i spend hours and days on those
<holstein> thats why folks get so much per hour to deal with it..
<holstein> but, ideally, you would have a supported operating system to test with . to make sure the hardware is functioning properly
<holstein> or, the os install disc that you *know* worked.. like, ubuntu 12.04.2 or whatever you know was supported
<holstein> a kernel upgrade could cause what you are reporting.. but you havent said you upgraded and then this started happening..
<kirishitan> oh, i did ugrade the kernel
<holstein> kirishitan: then, try booting the older kernel..
<holstein> kirishitan: thats why im asking how long it has been happening
<kirishitan> but i only use the old kernel about 10 min before i upgrade so i'm not sure it's because of the new or not
<holstein> kirishitan: if its something that has *always* happened. or only with this kernel.. or whatever
<holstein> *anything* relevant
<holstein> you are a detective.. you look at facts and evidence.. and rule out variables
<holstein> kirishitan: you said you have use ubuntu before?
<holstein> kirishitan: you can install the *same* generic kernel from lubuntu 13.10 into ubuntustudio and test
<holstein> kirishitan: we have a lowlatency kernel that could be causing issues
<holstein> kirishitan: its just a matter of figuring out what is going on
<kirishitan> how to use the generic kern?
<kirishitan> i mean how to use it instead of low lat?
<holstein> kirishitan: why not just use lubuntu or xubuntu?
<holstein> kirishitan: you can add whatever audio production applications you might want to it
<kirishitan> some of the software ubuntu studio had don't work well on my previous ver
<holstein> kirishitan: anyways.. the kernels are in the repos.. you can use the package manager of your choice to install the kernel that used to work for you in lubuntu
<holstein> kirishitan: you mean, 13.04 previous version?
<holstein> kirishitan: they are the *same* versions
<kirishitan> i mean lubuntu 13.10
<holstein> kirishitan: they are the same versions
<kirishitan> but some soft of studio didn't wokr well with lubuntu 13.10 in my lap
<holstein> kirishitan: not for me
<holstein> kirishitan: they are the *same*
<holstein> kirishitan: but, you can find the generic kernel, if you like
<holstein> kirishitan: though, im not saying thats the issue. just soemthing else you can troubleshoot
<holstein> kirishitan: i think you would do better being in the larger xubuntu or ubuntu communities for support
<kirishitan> well, but may i have your email or facebook, i promise i won't spam before google.
<kirishitan> for issues
<kirishitan> it's just because if i only use irc, i may never find you again if next week i have an answer for my problem or something
<kirishitan> .
<holstein> kirishitan: i am here around the clock.. logged in
<holstein> and you can get help for what you are looking for at #xubuntu like the topic suggests
<kirishitan> ok
<kirishitan> thank
<holstein> http://likethecow.com/ is me
<kirishitan> =))
<kirishitan> i'm not a composer, i draw copycats
<hansford> I need some help here for muse program.....
<holstein> hansford: whats the issue?
<hansford> hostein ... I been trying it out but unable get any sound out......
<holstein> hansford: you can use "tab" to auto complete nicknames.. like typing "hol" and pressing "tab" key..
<holstein> hansford: i would break your issue up into parts
<holstein> hansford: can the system make sounds?
<hansford> in other programs yes
<holstein> hansford: are you using JACK?
<hansford> tried it with and without
<holstein> hansford: are you using JACK?
<hansford> yes
<holstein> hansford: with nothing to do with muse.. just generally
<holstein> hansford: so, audio works with JACK?
<holstein> hansford: you are able to get what to work?
<hansford> when I load the soundfonts in .....and test the sound......nothing.......go through the key range....nothing.....
<holstein> hansford: ok
<holstein> hansford: this may or may not seem like  a waste of time.. but what *is* working with JACK?
<holstein> hansford: aduacious? yoshimi? ardour3?
<hansford> ardour 3....rosegarden.....hydrogen.....
<holstein> hansford: ok.. in muse are you able to get audio to playback?
<hansford> the levels are moving but no sounds.....then I double check it against rosegarden...and I get sound\
<holstein> hansford: so, in muse, are you able to playback any audio only file?
<holstein> hansford: not midi.. audio only
<holstein> hansford: load up a known good audio file, and see if you can play it back
<hansford> no audio file ...no midi file..\
<holstein> i think i would point it to yoshimi after testing yoshimi to make sure it plays
<holstein> you can try an older or newer version of muse
<holstein> hansford: has muse ever worked?
<hansford> first time playing with it......
<holstein> hansford: in that case, i would just confirm the connections then
<hansford> I use rosegarden alot here for the midi files
<holstein> are you using qjackctl for the connections? if not, look there, and confirm the connections
<holstein> i would start with a simple audio file
<hansford> plays audio file ok.....but cant get midi sounds
<hansford> holstein,  is there any good manual on muse?  been looking every wheres for one
<hansford> holstein  thanks got it working .....how.... I dont know......
<unready> hey guys, I hope someone can help me. i'm a total linux newb - i just installed ubuntustudio 13.10 and can't get an internet connection. i have an asus WL-138G V2
<unready> wireless that is
<unready> it says it is supported out-of-the-box in the wifidocs, but that doesn't seem so
<zenpho_> in the bar at the top of the screen - what menu shows up when you click the icon with an up and down arrow?
<unready> it says ethernet network disconnected/VPN connections/enable networking ticked
<unready> and 'edit'
<unready> i tried edit and entered all the info like sssid, passwort etc
<unready> still nothing
<zenpho> hrrm...
<unready> i didn't enter BSSID and device mac address - should i?
<zenpho> probably not... if the device doesn't show up in the menu, then it sounds like the problem is deeper than settings at that level
<unready> so my wireless adapter should show up in the menu? yes, it does not
<zenpho> if you use a terminal and type "lsmod" (which will show you the drivers loaded) - is the card mentioned?
<zenpho> i _think_ the card should show up in the menu - it should show up as a wireless connection - but you only mentioned "ethernet" which is probably the wired card
<unready> yes i tried lspci-v command and it shows
<unready> but i don't think it shows with the lsmod command
<unready> should i install the driver manually?
<zenpho> i couldn't remember if lsmod showed device drivers - i'm slightly more than linux noob myself - trying my best to think thru the problem tho ;o)
<unready> thanks man :)
<zenpho> if you look at the logs in /var/log - are there any mentions of problems there?
<zenpho> you could "grep -Ri asus /var/log/*" (without quotes, and perhaps with other keywords)
<unready> hmm, doesn't seem so...
<unready> ok wil ltry
<zenpho> ah, well actually probably not /var/log/* ... it'll probably find all sorts of useless logs - my mistake
<unready> nope, nothing, tried asus, realtek, wireless, wifi
<unready> if i would maybe try and install the driver?
<unready> but i don't know how :|
<zenpho> mmm... i'm kinda out of ideas - sorry for such a weak help
<unready> no problem, i appreciate the effort :)
<zenpho> "insmod" is the command to load a driver module, but we need to know what the module file is called for that card... i'm looking
<zenpho> i forget, did you try "lsmod" to see if any wifi modules were mentioned?
<unready> yes, no wifi mentioned
<unready> i have to mention that i have tried regular ubuntu and mint and it worked without problems straight after installation
<zenpho> i'm not sure what to suggest next - i'm doing a little googling around but i'm sure you've seen the same pages i've seen
<unready> yeah, ive just found this entry http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2146458
<unready> the very last post
<unready> i have a broadcom 4318 device, however i can't access the net wia cable
<unready> can i download this package from other computer and install it on ubuntu?
<zenpho> i think so yes, i guess you'd probably end up with a package file which you could use "synaptic package manager" to install
<unready> ok will try that, thanks so much for the help
<zenpho> we'd probably be better off manually downloading the package in a browser - that way you don't have to dig around to find out where the downloaded package is in a cache
<zenpho> maybe?
<unready> yes i just downloaded it and have a tar file on my ubuntu system now
<unready> .gz extension
<unready> how do i install this -.-
<zenpho> trouble is - that looks like just a .tar.gz (like a .zip file) which isn't like a .deb package that synaptic package manager will know how to install
<zenpho> i think
<zenpho> i have the same .tar.gz downloaded now too - let me see if I can persuade it to install here (even tho I don't need it - heh!)
<unready> i extracted it and it contains broadcom folder with two files with extensions .bin and .hex
<zenpho> mm, i guess those are the firmware files we need - but they no-doubt need to go somewhere specific for another piece of software to find 'em
<unready> yeah, makes sense
<zenpho> i'm wondering if the .tar.gz we've both downloaded is just the "raw data" - without the extra "package installation data"  - like where to put the files
<zenpho> i wonder if i try (with my connection here) to install "linux-firmware-nonfree" then look in my package cache (if i can figure out where that is)
<zenpho> oki - i think the cache is in "/var/cache/apt/archives" -- if you look for "linux-firmware-nonfree_1.14ubuntu1_all.deb"
<zenpho> it's that ".deb" file which contains all the installation data as well as the raw files
<unready> aha
<unready> how do i get this .deb file there?
<zenpho> you could copy the .deb file with a usb stick to the problem machine then use "synaptic package manager" to install it
<unready> ok trying now
<zenpho> are you currently on a linux machine?
<zenpho> if you install "linux-firmware-nonfree" on the machine you're on, it'll download the .deb to "/var/cache/apt/archives" before installing - you can just copy the file to a usb memory stick
 * zenpho crosses fingers
<zenpho> i'm _really_ out of ideas if this doesn'y work
<unready> no windows... but i have just copied the .deb file to ubuntu and double clicked on it and its installing
<unready> hope it works :)
<zenpho> me too!
<zenpho> you'll probably have to reboot before it'll load - i'm sure there's a non-rebooty way but i'm not sure
<unready> oh yeah! it works
<unready> thanks man for all your help
<unready> I will pay it forward :)
<zenpho> woop!
<zenpho> i'm glad you got it working... very satisfying!
<unready> yap, for a moment i thought 'it's back to windows for me'
<unready> glad to see that isn't so
<unready> just one more thing and then i'll quit bugging - what's the keyboard shrotcut for the terminal?
<unready> ctrl+alt+t doesn't do anything
<zenpho> i'm not sure there is a shortcut - i always start one, then have it minimised in case i need it
<unready> oh ok, cool
 * zenpho dances around the room to skin tight by the ohio players ;o)
<zenpho> what a tune!
<unready> ohio players, oh yea :)
<unready> lover rollercoaster is the best
<unready> *love
<unready> dayum, a great tune indeed
<zenpho> yeh the repeating ascending/descending line in love rollercoaster really sticks with you!
<cfhowlett> ohio players : fire!
<zenpho> since we're talking funk... the "fire" bass line reminds me of the parliament "give up the funk" chant
<unready> yep! had an immediate association
<unready> that thumpin boomin phat bootsy sound
<unready> love it
<unready> :)
<zenpho> hehe
 * zenpho_ is away
<combinatoric> Hi there, I'm trying to upgrade my ubuntustudio and keep getting an error msg about my boot folder not having enough room
<combinatoric> I've cleared the boot folder but still there's not enough memory
<combinatoric> any idea the best way to tackle this?
#ubuntustudio 2014-03-16
<MavBlue> hello
<jarnos> Is Thunar Volume Manager (thunar-volman) supposed to work? I think it is not even called even if  volume management is enabled in Thunar's preferences.
<cub> jarnos, how do you mean? When I plug in camera, iphone or usb sticks they seems to be handle automatically. I have the Volume Management ticked in the Thunar preferences and I don't remember ticking that box myself, so I suppose it's by default.
<jarnos> cub, auto mount seems to work with my USB stick, but not with my phone when I connect it via USB and set it in mass storage mode.
<jarnos> It seems that thunar-volman is not called at all. On the other hand, thunar-volman could not handle auto mounting as such due to bug https://bugzilla.xfce.org/show_bug.cgi?id=9193
<ubottu> bugzilla.xfce.org bug 9193 in General "Automount doesn't work." [Normal,New]
<jarnos> How is auto mounting handled then in Ubuntu Studio?
<cub> which version of ubuntu studio? I'm on 12.04 and it just works.
<jarnos> cub, 13.10
<cub> hmm shouldn't be any difference, but I'm not sure.
<cfhowlett> jarnos, there are actually 2 file managers; thunar and nautilus.  Try both
<jarnos> cfhowlett, really? I don't see such a dependence. I think I installed nautilus with dropbox.
<cfhowlett> jarnos, I didn't say dependence.  I merely shared that there are 2 wm's present in ubuntustudio.  I found that one (don't remember which) accepted my mass storage phone without issue.  one would not.
<cfhowlett> jarnos, and dropbox does require nautilus so --- yeah
<jarnos> cfhowlett, IIRC it does, when you install it using the instructions https://www.dropbox.com/install, but you are right, nautilus is only a suggested package for dropbox.
<jarnos> cfhowlett, then why `aptitude show ubuntustudio-desktop ` does not list nautilus?
<cfhowlett> jarnos, i think it's the only wm that offers integration
<cfhowlett> jarnos, could be that it's only installed with dropbox.
<cfhowlett> jarnos, run terminal: apt-cache policy nautilus
<jarnos> cfhowlett, so?
<cfhowlett> jarnos, see your installed version ...
<jarnos> cfhowlett, why?
<cfhowlett> jarnos, nautilus appears not to be present in ubuntustudio-desktop as you stated.
<cub> no nautilus shouldn't be included by default
<jarnos> And even if it was included, it would not auto mount as such.
<unready> hey guys. i have a little issue with ubuntustudio: everytime i click 'log off', the os goes into super lag mode and I have to wait for about three minutes for the log off display to pop up
<unready> any ideas what could be causing this?
<cfhowlett> unready, encryption?
<cfhowlett> that slows down both my login/logout to some degree - not 3 minutes thought
<unready> aha, yeah i actually measured the time it takes, a good 3 mins
<unready> so i can just disable this?
<cfhowlett> unready, confirm you are encrypting?
<unready> if it is on by default i guess i am?
<unready> sorry, i'm super new to linux
<cfhowlett> unready, not on by default
<cfhowlett> unready, no apologies needed.
<unready> :)
<cfhowlett> unready, next time, observe the terminal display of items being shut down
<cfhowlett> that'll guide you
<unready> ok, so I just launch the terminal window and then try to log off?
<cfhowlett> in fact, open a terminal and issue sudo init 15 (i think) and watch
<unready> ok, thanks!
<unready> when i enter 'sudo init 15' it says illegal runlevel: 15
<cfhowlett> sudo init 15
<cfhowlett> sorry.  it's  a system level command so - sudo it is
<unready> hmm, still doesn't recognize it, same output 'illegal runlevel: 15'
<cfhowlett> d'oh!  init 0     clearly something I rarely do
<cfhowlett> shutdown -h     is also useful
<Golfgeo> Hi all
<Golfgeo> Have been trying to reduce the audio noise on my recordings and once read there was a application on ubuntu studio that could do it in real time. Need limiting and perhaps some compression/gating in real time.
<Golfgeo> If anyone can give me a pointer to the name or names of tools/applications that can do this?
<cfhowlett> Golfgeo, must it be real-time?  vastly easier is post-processing
<cfhowlett> Golfgeo,  anyway the "experts" are on #opensourcemusicians
<Golfgeo> cfhowlett: I've been doing it in post for some time now, but since I'm broadcasting live it would be much nicer to the live audiance
<cfhowlett> Golfgeo, got it.  ask the #opensourcemusicians channel.  Also your hardware settings matter but I don't know enough to describe exactly what needs be set
<Golfgeo> cfhowlett: k, will do and thanks :-)
<hamidreza> Hello guys!
<hamidreza> I have a useful way to remove safely external disks. only unmount the first partition of that disk.
<unready> guys, how do you approach file and folder organization? I'm a bit OCD and I cringed a bit when a saw the filesystem folder structure
<unready> just make another partition and keep all my workfiles there?
<unready> any tips?
<unready> for a linux noob :)
<holstein> unready: depends
<holstein> unready: i have a seperate tracking hard drive for my production machine.. i keep a sessions directory and sub directories as needed for what im working on, and whatever expoerts
<holstein> i then just mirror that to an external hard drive for backup, as well as session backup to DVD or bluray as needed
<holstein> on my other machines, i just do whatever makes sense to me for the job
<unready> holstein: thanks, makes sense!
#ubuntustudio 2015-03-10
<inlakech> hi, does anyone know whether jack1 or jack2 is the default for ubuntustudio?
<inlakech> I mean, which is installed in the distribution by default
<cfhowlett> inlakech, appears to be jack2
<inlakech> oki thanks
<inlakech> I found it hard to figure out ^_^
<inlakech> did you use a command to figure out, or check docs?
<cfhowlett> inlakech, dpkg -l jack
<cfhowlett> jack*
<inlakech> ahh
<inlakech> useful command that, thanks
<cfhowlett> inlakech, happy2help!
<john-edi> Hi, folks, I'm sort of new to this chat media, have been using Ubuntu Studio for quite some time and would like to express my gratefulness to this software, It has greatly improved in the last years and is quite stable and fun to use!
<cfhowlett> :)
<Bernhard_L> Installed a week ago dssi-vst adapter on my 64 bit machine, and the installation deleted some programs i.e. Rosegarden.
<Bernhard_L> The matter is, now I lost my fluidsynth-dssi plugin too.
<Bernhard_L> Howto get it back. Qsynth is not working satisfying, so it is no alternative now.
<Bernhard_L> Can anybody give any advice?
<holstein> Bernhard_L: sudo apt-get install or the package manager of your choice
<holstein> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install rosegarden ..likely
<Bernhard_L> holstein, yes I did, but the fluidsynth-dssi plugin went lost before too.
<Bernhard_L> holstein, this is what I have a problem.
<Bernhard_L> and maybe other dssi plugins.
<holstein> Bernhard_L: went lost?
<holstein> you mean, you added a PPA? or 3rd party source? and now, you have to choose between the packages that are supported?
<Bernhard_L> Yes when trying to install the vst-dssi adapter they were deleted too.
<Bernhard_L> I did it from the package manager.
<Bernhard_L> holstein, no, no
<Bernhard_L> I didn't at any third party ppa. It was in the repository.
<Bernhard_L> add
<holstein> you can try "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install rosegarden --no-install-recommends"
<holstein> otherwise, use a pastebin to try and share messages..
<holstein> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Bernhard_L> holstein, do you think this will bring fluidsynth-dssi plugin back?
<holstein> Bernhard_L: no.. as i said, its a suggestion to try to install rosegarden, when its removed by installing that plugin
<holstein> try it reall quick and see.. and share m
<holstein> "messages" in the pastebin
<Bernhard_L> holstein, okay
<Bernhard_L> holstein, I already installed rosegarden, but am missing the plugin.
<holstein> Bernhard_L: sure, friend
<holstein> Bernhard_L: please *install* said plugin
<holstein> Bernhard_L: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install fluidsynth-dssi
<holstein> *then*, share the messages.. and see if rosegarden is removed
<holstein> *if* it is, then, use the command i linked above.. sudo apt-get install rosegarden --no-install-recommends
<holstein> share output in a pastebin.. i dont know what you are seeing from your system..
<Bernhard_L> holstein, I think I got it now.
<Bernhard_L> fluidsynth-dssi (1.0.0-6ubuntu1) wird eingerichtet ...
<Bernhard_L> holstein, thank you very much. It is there again.
<Bernhard_L> I am happy.
<holstein> Bernhard_L: cheers!
<akiva-thinkpad> is ubuntu studio xfce or unity?
<VidjaJames> xfce by default
#ubuntustudio 2015-03-11
<peternz> Hello
<peternz> Im having trouble getting my mic working
<Guest10131> hi
#ubuntustudio 2015-03-12
<dexterp91> Hi, guys, just switched to Ubuntu Studio for both work and play. I run a haswell and am trying my very best to get hardware accelerated video encoding working via transmageddon. Do anyone here use VAAPI to encode video?
<cfhowlett> dexterp91, never heard of it
<ubuntu-studio> Umm...
<ubuntu-studio> Any idea how to unmount my LUKS-encrypted filesystem when suspending?
#ubuntustudio 2015-03-13
<nickhilr> new linux user here.. getting an error while mounting other windows partitions
<nickhilr> i have a screenshot of the error message
<nickhilr> how do i upload it on here
<nickhilr> http://image-upload.de/image/MWZvhi/27ee937fd9.png
<cfhowlett> nickhilr, boot windows.  shutdown windows properly.
<nickhilr> in fact i did
<nickhilr> comes up almost everyday
<nickhilr> after i shutdown
<nickhilr> cfhowlett, nevermind, mounted it readonly..
<cfhowlett> :)
#ubuntustudio 2015-03-14
<paulx> hi
<pakolas> hi
<pakolas> may i ask about a big trouble on a macbook pro 2006 dual start OSX - ubuntuStudio. Red light on headphones jack. Resolved sticking  a normal jack a couple of times, but sound on ubuntu failed. Desperated, i reinstall the ubuntustudio 10.04. No red light. No sound. The audio works, but the speakers don't. No problem on the OSX.
<pakolas> I asume that's the SPDIF - analog switch at the bottom of female jack. Brought an optical cable, tried to switch it again. No way.
<pakolas> Somebody something anytime?... HI?
<cfhowlett> pakolas, ubuntu 10.04 is very much end of life and not supported
<pakolas> sorry 14.04
<pakolas> LTS (must be.. ;) )
<pakolas> everything seems to be ok at alsamixer. I muted SPDIF, and automute. Sound works. Even at sound preferences, you can see sound "playing", but the speakers don't work
<pakolas> Somewhere (after days, believe me), i read about the directioning of headphones to speakers, SPDIF, etc... I'm frozen
<pakolas> There's no configuration over speakers. MacOSx configuration thinks you're unusefull. I tried to change conf at OsX, but nothing changed. I repeat: At OsX, is all working. On ubuntustudio sound is working, modules ok Intel HDA, tried changing alsaconf to the exact model... but the speakers still on holiday
<pakolas> do system reconize speakers as hardware and can i guide outline to them?
<cfhowlett> !mac | pakolas, you're on a mac.  weird things happen. best seek out mac support.
<ubottu> pakolas, you're on a mac.  weird things happen. best seek out mac support.: For help on installing and using Ubuntu on a Mac, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<pakolas> you're right. I think so. Probably is a hardware issue. That switch on the jack's bottom and all that mac's stuff... don't like that.   thanks a lot. I'll try this wiki... See you   ;--)
<freebird573_> can anyone tell me how to disable ubuntustudio so that I can use gnome??
<holstein> freebird573_: no need
<holstein> freebird573_: just install gnome, and select it at the login screen as the session you want to boot, rather than ubuntustuduio or xfce
<freebird573_> can't choose my session
<holstein> or, install the ubuntu gnome version, and add what you want from the ubuntustudio packages
<freebird573_> automatically comes up in ubuntustudio
<holstein> freebird573_: in the GUI login, you choose whatever session you want the user to load
<holstein> freebird573_: sure, friend. maybe, you have set your user to automatically login, in which case, you can logout, and *then* select gnome, and it will be used next time, as well
<freebird573_> how can I check on the auto login issue??
<holstein> freebird573_: ?
<freebird573_> where do I go to see if i have autologin on??
<holstein> freebird573_: you turn the machine on, and if you automatically login, without entering a password, then, you have the machine configured to do that
<freebird573_> ok, how do i turn that off??
<holstein> freebird573_: in that case, as i said, *after* the machine automatically logs in, log out, and at the GUI login, choose the gnome session
<holstein> freebird573_: again, friend.. you dont need to..
<holstein> http://askubuntu.com/questions/106428/how-to-disable-automatic-login if you want.. but, its not necessary
<freebird573_> when I turn on machine, it doesn
<freebird573_> 't give me a choice of sessions
<holstein> freebird573_: sure, friend. i understand that
<holstein> freebird573_: you turn the machine on, and you are automatically logged in.. at that point, you selece, from the menu, *log out*.. not shutdown
<holstein> from the login screen, you can select gnome session
<freebird573_> ok, will try.  ty
<xcianx> Hi how to install compiz right on studio 14.04?
#ubuntustudio 2015-03-15
<s7habo> join #ubuntu
<yvitol> hi
<yvitol> brand new to Ubuntustudio
<yvitol> fresh install
<yvitol> yoshimi is here but without any Bank......?
<yvitol> ok solved
<rajeshlima> hi
<minamata> bonsoir
<minamata> finalement ubuntu studio fonctionne pas mal sur un lenovo tout neuf
<minamata> :)
<minamata> mais le son est très faible
<minamata> comparé à windows
<minamata> des pistes svp?
<minamata> oops
<minamata> sorry
<minamata> this is an english spoken channel
<minamata> i have ubuntu studio 14 LTS on a lenovo pv : the sound is very low.
<minamata> can I improve that?
<minamata>  am I connected???????????
<elias_a> minamata: Yes you are.
<elias_a> Are you able to adjust the levels?
<minamata> every mixer is at max
<minamata> I am playing with bristol
<minamata> on some synth, the level is very low, on other it' better
<elias_a> Is the sound level low both in line output and headphone output?
<minamata> yes both
<elias_a> Or are you using digital outputs?
<minamata> legular speaker of the laptop or headphone ;)
<elias_a> minamata: What are you comparing the sound levels to?
<minamata> windows
<elias_a> Are you able to use exactly the same audio material?
<minamata> yes
<elias_a> Have you tried to google for any similar reports with same audio chipset?
<minamata> if i use a softsynth with my midi usb keyboard , I need to smash the keys to hear something !
<minamata> no elias_a , not yet
<elias_a> minamata: My guess is that you are not hearing the actual signal.
<elias_a> There's a mute somewhere and you are hearing a crosstalk signal or the like.
#ubuntustudio 2016-03-14
<Stych> hello
<zequence> Stych: Hi
<Stych> YAY!!!! im not alone anymore
<Stych> dumb question, why is studio trying to use my hdmi to push audio?
<hughes-r> hi, guys. i currently have no audio in lubuntu 15.10 and someone said i might get help here?
#ubuntustudio 2016-03-15
<aloiece> hello I've compiled ffado myself and when trying to run the ffado-mixer in the terminal I get:
<aloiece>  File "/usr/bin/ffado-mixer", line 31, in <module>
<aloiece>      from ffado.ffadowindow import *
<aloiece> also I'm running the 16.04 beta
<Peppernrino> bleeding edge
<aloiece> well all I'm trying to do is get my two echo audiofire12 cards to work together
<cfhowlett> bloddy edge
<cfhowlett> bloody
<cfhowlett> you're trying to get high performance out of an unreleased beta version ...
<aloiece> weeeell
<aloiece> Often these things just work with tiny tweaks
<aloiece> but this time I don't know any further
<aloiece> (plus I never had the cards running together on any previous install either...))
<cfhowlett> #opensourcemusicians perhaps ...
<aloiece> ok cheers
<zequence> aloiece: You didn't supply the whole error. It's a python error of some kind
<zequence> Would be good to paste it somewhere, if it's more than one or two lines, and the post the link here
<zequence> The two lines you are part of the story which tells where the error occured
<zequence> Sorry..
<zequence> The two lines you pasted are part of the story which tells where the error occured
<zequence> But, it's not the whole story
<cfhowlett> I like the first way better, Z  :)
<zequence> :)
<aloiece> ok will come back to you asap
<zequence> aloiece: If you like, you can use http://paste.ubuntu.com
<zequence> aloiece: Why did you build ffado from source, btw?
<zequence> I've never tried daisy chaining on Linux myself, and not sure how one can even find out how many devices work that way
<zequence> If one works, than ffado is working at least
<zequence> If you know for a fact that a very recent change in the source has improved something for you, it makes sense to build it from source
<zequence> I would imagine that the ffado version in 16.04 is quite recent though
<zequence> I can only help with the python error, pretty much. Anything else, I would suggest contacting ffado people. There's an irc channel #ffado. They also have their mail lists and forums, and such
<zequence> Could be there are some ardour folks who have some experience in daisy chaining as well. So, you could try #ardour
<zequence> #opensourcemusicians is already mentioned
<aloiece> ~$ ffado-mixer
<aloiece> Traceback (most recent call last):
<aloiece>   File "/usr/bin/ffado-mixer", line 31, in <module>
<aloiece>     from ffado.ffadowindow import *
<aloiece> ImportError: No module named ffado.ffadowindow
<aloiece> is all i get from the terminal
<zequence> aloiece: ffado is missing a python module. It comes with the ffado source, but for some reason it is not in a path which python can find when running ffado-mixer
<aloiece> hm
<zequence> So, either installed into the wrong place, or not at all, or it the wrong python running the program
<zequence> aloiece: Again, why are you building from source?
<aloiece> ah right
<aloiece> uhm on the ffado page there is a thread regarding the devices I'm using and with the svn I'm trying to compile it's supposed to be working
<aloiece> that's why
<aloiece> =)
<aloiece> otherwise I'd have to downgrade the firmware
<zequence> which version of ffado is suppose to work?
<aloiece> which I dare not do ;)
<aloiece> this one subversion.ffado.org/ffado/trunk/libffado
<zequence> That's not showing me the version though. Just the url for their source
<zequence> Could you post the link the ffado page instead?
<aloiece> yea sorry
<aloiece> http://www.ffado.org/?q=comment/12757#comment-12757
<aloiece> i know it says 14.04
<aloiece> and I had it almost working in 15.10
<zequence> aloiece: That was posted 05/29/2014, which means whatever version of ffado existed in svn by that time
<zequence> It has since long been in Ubuntu repos
<aloiece> but too much updating at some point screws up some things so i went ahead and got the beta I'm running now and It's been stabel in studio and live
<aloiece> hm
<zequence> I don't think building ffado from source will help in this case
<aloiece> hm i see
<aloiece> I did have the impression I got a newer version when I compiled it under 15.109
<aloiece> 10
<aloiece> Then I was finaly able to change the sample rate and clock source in ffado
<zequence> I stil don't think compiling it from source will help. Just install the packages from the repos normally
<zequence> ffado in xenial is at 2.2.1-3
<zequence> Hmm, looking at the versions now I see that very few new ones have been released for the past year
<aloiece> well that, and the stock version has somehow never worked
<aloiece> version I'm compiling is 2.2.9999
<zequence> The version in xenial is a new upload compared to vivid (15.10), so something has changed
<aloiece> mhm!
<zequence> I'm getting the source now
<aloiece> thanks man!
<aloiece> glad you're looking into my stuff! really appreaciate it!
<zequence> aloiece: Latest change concerning audiofire devices seems to be 2014-05-06
<zequence> aloiece: YOu can check yourself with: svn log --search AudioFire
<zequence> You can try other search terms as well
<zequence> ..if you want
<aloiece> well in the official realeases but apparentlyc the svn worked out for the guy
<aloiece> in the post
<zequence> Yes, back in 2014
<zequence> That's my point
<zequence> Now I'm checking the Debian source, which is where Ubuntu gets it's ffado
<aloiece> yeah i see your point. as i said, i thought with a few little tweaks wht worked on 14.04 should work on 16.04
<aloiece> i know that sounds a little off but a lot fo things have worked in both 12.04 and 14.04
<aloiece> and the post is from 2014 -05-29
<aloiece> the update you mention is a little earlier
<aloiece> a bit older
<zequence> I'm still a little puzzled, but there is a chance some changes are missing still
<zequence> Debian has not been updating its ffado much, relying on stable releases from ffado, basically, which don't happen so often now
<aloiece> hm yeah
<zequence> So, at this point, it would be best if you did a bug report in Ubuntu
<aloiece> can i ask you a question?
<zequence> Sure
<aloiece> do you mind guiding me through a proper bug report? I've never done one but I would love to get more into it
<zequence> It's not that difficult, actually, these days. You do need a launchpad account, so get one if haven't already at http://launchpad.net
<zequence> Then, in your terminal, while booted into the system in question, do: ubuntu-bug libffado
<zequence> libffado is the name of the debian/ubuntu package
<zequence> or, the source package, actually
<aloiece> have got one
<aloiece> account i mean
<zequence> Since you don't know the exact commit that fixes this, someone will need to find one - if there is one
<zequence> But, you could help by searching the svn log for something that seems relevant
<zequence> To see the whole log, this command should help: svn log | less
<zequence> less is a text viewer. Use up and down arrows to scroll, or page up/down. Use 'q' to quit
<zequence> If a fix is found, someone can add it to the source
<zequence> To the Ubuntu source, that is
<aloiece> ok cool
<aloiece> when using the command i get
<aloiece> help:: command not found
<aloiece> (END)
<aloiece> [1]+  Stopped                 help: svn log | less
<aloiece> ]
<zequence> the command is this...
<zequence> svn log | less
<aloiece> ui
<aloiece> sry
<aloiece> little sleepy already
<zequence> It's ok. I know how it is
<aloiece> yikes 4 o'clock
<zequence> aloiece: A tip..
<zequence> Seems like AudioFire is a fireworks device
<aloiece> yes?
<zequence> So, I would scan the log for anything to do with "fireworks"
<aloiece> thanks for that!
<aloiece> hm, now i get
<zequence> aloiece: It would of course help if you were able to build the svn from source and found it to work.
<aloiece> svn: E155007: '/home/aloiece/libffado' is not a working copy
<zequence> You need to be in the svn repo folder to use that command
<aloiece> which is the same as my working directory for compiling (scons and scons install that is)
<zequence> It's getting late here as well, so I will have to quit here. If you want to get help with building ffado, try #ffado, #opensourcemusicians, #lad, #ardour, and #jack also
<aloiece> right?
<zequence> Yeah
<zequence> But was that the svn repo, really? Why is it called libffado?
<zequence> Anyway, as said. Time to snooze
<aloiece> cheers! man thanks for your help! good night!
<aloiece> ok now i went into the svn directory and got it
<aloiece> thanks again
<cfhowlett> Ubuntu Designs Wanted:  http://mhall119.com/2016/03/help-make-gnome-software-beautiful/
<rick_> hello everybody
<rick_> somebody knows how install the linuxsampler ?
<rick_> some tutorials...
<Peppernrino> http://mhall119.com/2016/03/help-make-gnome-software-beautiful/
<Peppernrino> ooops
<Peppernrino> i meant to post that in another channel to help. lol
#ubuntustudio 2016-03-16
<someone_> hey everyone, I'm new here and want to ask, do I have to install audio/video codecs after installing Ubuntu Studio on my HDD?
<kryten> !codecs | someone_
<ubottu> someone_: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/ubuntu-help/media.html  - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Guest62892> hello, can someone tell me how to use my native instrument audio2dj card in ubuntu studio
<Guest62892> i just want to be able to ear what i do i music production softwares (for example i am assembling some intyerviews in audio documentary)
<rastamanking> can i use addictive keys through wine with midi?
<Zulu> hi..i cant get any msi interrupts, eventhough some devices support it. uefi boot works best on this p8z77v-lx mobo with intel gigabit and gtx 770 cards
<Zulu_> hi, i dont get any msi interrupts on 14.04, on my p8z77v-lx mobo with i5 3470. uefi boot with intel gigabit and nvidia gtx 770.
<tekNorah> Hello! :)
<tekNorah> So, I have an older version of Ubuntu Studio and was thinking about upgrading to the newest version since I see that it is an "official" Ubuntu distribution now
<tekNorah> I am wondering if anyone has encountered this bug and if the newer version have a fix: When I turn off my screen or switch to a different input on my screen (other PC), and when I come back (turn on or switch back), the mouse arrow is stuck at the same spot it was at before, but I can still move the mouse (like it is invisible).  I have to log off/on in order to get the mouse arrow to move again.
#ubuntustudio 2016-03-17
<Capn> Hey Guys....I've googled it and haven't found much but... which tool (if any) do i use in ubuntu studio for SFZ soundfonts?  I used to use Linuxsampler but thats not here...
<alberto> hello
<rastamanking> when i try to connect calf to midi on patcher.. the midi controller for calf is red and i cant connect my keyboard.. my keyboard works with hydrogen.. how can i connect calf to my keyboard?
<rastamanking> anyone?
<Glorfindel> hello, I'm trying to digitize some high8 tapes on my ubuntu pc, I have the camera connected via firewire, but don't know what program to use to get the videos recorded onto the ubuntu system, any ideas?
<zequence> Glorfindel: You might want to check out coriander for controlling the camera, though I'm not sure if that is important in this case
<zequence> http://damien.douxchamps.net/ieee1394/coriander/
<zequence> I have no experience with video over firewire, so that's a whole new realm for me
<zequence> It's in UBuntu repos, so you don't need to download from that site
<Glorfindel> ok, thank you! I'll check that out, just as soon as the software center starts responding ;)
<zequence> Just do: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install coriander
<zequence> ..in a terminal
<Glorfindel> ok
<zequence> Not sure if this is bad "However, any cameras in which you can insert a video tape (camcorders,...) will NOT work with coriander"
<Glorfindel> that is the exact type of camera I am trying to get the videos off ;)
<Glorfindel> hmm, I'll give it a try anyway...
<zequence> Glorfindel: Check this out https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToCaptureDigitalVideo
<zequence> "This guide shows how to configure an i386 system running Ubuntu (Debian based GNU/Linux) to capture from a dv device through an ieee1394 (firewire) interface. "
<zequence> That sounds more like you
<Glorfindel> hey that sounds perfect :D
<zequence> Oh, man
<zequence> It's reaaally old
<zequence> It's from 2004
<Glorfindel> yeah
<zequence> Could be you just need to use an application and get going these days
<Glorfindel> but this camera is from 98 :P
<zequence> What is the model?
<Glorfindel> sony digital handycam
<zequence> Glorfindel: Try Kino. At least see if any application will see your device
<zequence> sudo apt-get install kino
<Glorfindel> ok, installing
<zequence> I'm pretty lost in this area. But, I would try to just use one or two applications that are normally used for capturing video, and see if that works
<zequence> There's also the very simple Cheese
<zequence> sudo apt-get install cheese
<Glorfindel> kino seems to be working... rewinding the tape right now
<zequence> Cool
<zequence> I would have tried that myself, actually, first off. But, since I don't have your device, I googled, and got all that other stuff.
<zequence> Most certainly that sort of thing was not as simple 10-15 years ago at all times
<Glorfindel> Thank you so much! Kino is working perfectly!
<Glorfindel> you deserve a raise :)
<zequence> Well, I'm doing this for free, so :)
<zequence> ..as all the studio developers are.
<Glorfindel> you still deserve one ;)
<rickcapellano> good afternoon for all
<OvenWerk1> good morning...
<rickcapellano> I'm living in Brazil rsrsr
<OvenWerk1> Vancouver Island here
<rickcapellano> great
<OvenWerk1> UTC -700 I think
<rickcapellano> OMG
<Kimryd> You horrified their internet into a timeout
#ubuntustudio 2016-03-18
<bucketh3ad> Hi everyone. I need to reinstall and I was wondering if I should switch to 16.04 yet. Any known issues I should be aware of? I keep /home on a separate partition.
<zequence> bucketh3ad: 16.04 is still under development, so there may be more than a few cosmetic changes, and changes to the preinstalled packages, and maybe even a few bug fixes to a few essential packages are still left to do
<zequence> But, I'm prettu sure it won't put your computer on fire
<zequence> I did see something about problems with AMD proprietary graphic drivers, so if you need those, make sure you can have'em.
<studio-user110> quit
<h4x0riz3d> nevah
#ubuntustudio 2016-03-19
<equaliser> &)=$(/"&""""))")")""?=$)$
<Assault> Hello guys. I am currently installing Ubuntu Studio14.0.4. It is stucked on the message "successfully activated org.freedesktop.nm.dispatcher". This message repeats iptself each 5 seconds. The ibnstallation is frozen on the step...
<Assault> "detect file systems". Should I leave and wait ?
<Assault> Hello guys. I am currently installing Ubuntu Studio14.0.4. It is stucked on the message "successfully activated org.freedesktop.nm.dispatcher". This message repeats iptself each 5 seconds. The ibnstallation is frozen on the step...
<Assault> "detect file systems". Should I leave and wait ?
<akorix> hi
<studio-user325> hello
#ubuntustudio 2016-03-20
<frederick> hello, how could i modify the default alt+right click behavior?
<frederick> i use blender but the shortcut does not work
<antto> how do i install kde?
<OvenWerk1> antto: I would think sudo apt-get install kde-standard
<OvenWerk1> That installs the desktop plus standard kde apps
<OvenWerk1> just the desktop might be plasma-desktop
<OvenWerk1> hmm, there is also kde-plasma-desktop which installs the desktop plus a "minimal set of apps"
<OvenWerk1> there is kde-plasma-netbook for something that works well with a small screen.
<OvenWerk1> antto: you would probably get better info from #kubuntu though.
<OvenWerk1> kde-full probably gets more stuff yet
<OvenWerk1> antto: you could go by steps: install plasma-desktop, try it... is it enough? if not try kde-minimal (might be a better place to start) then you could add kde-standard if minimal is not enough and then kde-full if standard is not enough.
<antto> i did installed kde-plasma-desktop, and now kde-standard, but things still look the same
<antto> ubuntustudio uses gnome, right?
<antto> ah, it's selectable from the login screen.. from the arrow button
#ubuntustudio 2017-03-13
<jarlath> Does anyone have experience/solution with Audacity regularly crashing in 16.04 (Ubuntu desktop)?
<cfhowlett> jarlath, quite common complaint actually
<cfhowlett> backup early and often
<jarlath> Ah, I didn't realise. It used to be rock solid for me in 14.04.
<jarlath> So I thought maybe it was Compiz or something :)
<jarlath>  Are there any alternatives for just cutting up audio files to remove small parts from a recording? It's crashing several times/hour.
<OvenWerks> jarlath: MHWaveEdit?
<OvenWerks> though that does expect jack to be running
<OvenWerks> Ardour is probably a bit heavy for that too.
<jarlath> OvenWerks: Great, that's new to me. Thank you. I do have qJackCtl so I can run it for that session. Ardour seems a little OTT from memory, but I do recall being very surprised the last time I did something like this in Ardour. Not as bad as I had expected either. I'll try your suggestion and go with Ardoir if it doesn't suit.
<jarlath> Lovely, mhWaveEdit works with PulseAudio.
<OvenWerks> jarlath: good to know.
 * OvenWerks runs jackdbus by default.
<jarlath> Ah, then you probably need it. I find when jack is running many programs can't produce audio (Firefox and Totem as examples).
<OvenWerks> jarlath: I use pulse as a front end for jack. I remove all alsa and udev modules from pulse and use jack as the only audio device.
<OvenWerks> I have been running this way for over two years now
<OvenWerks> it is very stable even on my wifes computer that is generally used for just desktop
<jarlath> Very nice. Is that with two seperate logins?
<jarlath> When trying to save I get "Invalid sample format or number of channels for this file format". When I google the error I just get the source code on github :) I'm saving the same format as the source file, ogg.
<jarlath> Anybody know how to solve that so I can save?
#ubuntustudio 2017-03-15
<studio-user417> Long time Linux user. Fedora, OpenSUSE, Debian, Ubuntu, Ubuntu xfce, Mint, Mint xfce. Been using Linux since about 2000.
<studio-user417> Started with Redhat, my first installation, before they had an IPO.
<studio-user417> Not a programmer, though. Just a user.
#ubuntustudio 2017-03-16
<Damian> :|
<Damian> ok
#ubuntustudio 2017-03-18
<OvenWerks> for those who care and use calf plugins. new calf plugins (lv2) will not work with old host sessions. (Qtractor/Ardour) This is because they have changed their url inside the package's ttl file.
<studio-user513> Kann mir jemant sagen ob ich mit der Guitare sofort in den Comp spielen soll oder ob ein Line 6 gerätelineout besseren Sound bringt.Wie macht ihr das?.
<UnityKris_> I was told this is the place to go for audio advice?
<studio_Akmal> как подключится на русский чат ?
<UnityKris_> I have a dual monitor set up, and I'd like to play a movie for my kids on one, while I'm doing my online course work on the other using my headphones.
<UnityKris_> I already have paprefs installed and checked simultaneous output, but that just plays all sound through all devices.
<OvenWerks> UnityKris_: ya, you don't want that
<OvenWerks> Which desktop are you using?
<UnityKris_> Unity
<UnityKris_> Why wouldn't I want that?
<OvenWerks> right. probably you might find installing pavucontrol
<OvenWerks> because you want to separate audio, not combine it.
<UnityKris_> Oh, yeah, I misunderstood. You're right.
<UnityKris_> I have pavucontrol installed and up to date.
<studio_Akmal> Hi !
<studio_Akmal> Can you help me &
<studio_Akmal> ?
<OvenWerks> PA allows different audio streams to goto different devices.
<studio_Akmal> How to install USB DVB T card on my Studio ?
<OvenWerks> studio_Akmal: please just state you problem and wait for someone who knows to answer
<OvenWerks> UnityKris_: if you open pavucontrol you should first of all be able to see both devices on the configure tab
<studio_Akmal> How to install USB DVB T card on my Studio ?
<UnityKris_> I see four devices. Both monitors, my headphones, and the simultaneous output virtual device
<OvenWerks> studio_Akmal: can you be more descriptive than that?
<OvenWerks> UnityKris_: so then in the playback tab... after you start a video playing, the stream that is playing should have a button just to the left of the speaker symbol
<OvenWerks> that should say what device that stream is going to
<OvenWerks> studio_Akmal: what is a USB DVB T card?
<UnityKris_> Okay, so it'll be something I have to configure every time? I'm okay with that, just want to make sure it's not gonna default somehow and I'll have to change that later when I want something different.
<OvenWerks> UnityKris_: yes pretty much so.
<OvenWerks> if you look at out devices tab, there is a check box
<OvenWerks> One beside each output device. One of them should show as depressed
<OvenWerks> That is your default device
<studio_Akmal> I'm new to Ubuntu. How to look USB device?
<UnityKris_> Yup, I see it. I'll start the movie and check it out, then report back if I have any issues or have figured it out.
<OvenWerks> UnityKris_: you can of course change that by clicking on the checkbox for a different device
<OvenWerks> studio_Akmal: I do not understand that question
<studio_Akmal> -Input Devices-  Power Button  Sleep Button  Lid Switch  Power Button  AT Translated Set 2 keyboard  Video Bus  PixArt USB Optical Mouse  ETPS/2 Elantech Touchpad  Asus Laptop extra buttons  CNF7129  HDA NVidia Mic  HDA NVidia Headphone  ITE 9135(9005) Generic  Burr-Brown from TI               USB Audio CODEC
<UnityKris_> Yeah, I use it all the time to switch between my headphones and my main monitor. Just never tried two audio streams on two different devices before.
<studio_Akmal> no
<studio_Akmal>  ITE 9135(9005)
<UnityKris_> OvenWerks, It's separated the audio, but the movie is playing on my secondary monitor, with the audio on my primary, while my other audio is playing on my headphones.
<UnityKris_> It doesn't even show the option for vlc to play through the second hdmi out.
<OvenWerks> UnityKris_: that is beyond my knowhow, I think. you might try asking in #pulseaudio.
<OvenWerks> UnityKris_: The only thing I can think of is that the second hdmi can not be synced?
<UnityKris_> Okay, thanks. Maybe it's a driver issue. The second monitor wasn't on when I booted, so maybe it didn't pick up properly when I turned it on.l
<OvenWerks> but if the configure tab shows both hdmi ports I would expect it to work on either
<UnityKris_> I went to Configure tab and under the hdmi Audio, I opened the drop down and two Digital Stereo devices showed plugged in. I selected the HDMI 2 option, and it works now. May have to switch it back if I want to use my primary monitor sound later.
<studio-user013> Salut
<sergei> f876365
<tubastotle> hello world
#ubuntustudio 2017-03-19
<studio-user675> Hello, I am new , just atrted using Ubuntu 16.10 in December 2016/Jan 2017. Please help
<studio-user675> I am new on Linux.
<studio-user753> Hello, is anybody there?
<studio-user753> I need help.
<studio-user239> Hello, how are you?
<crsystems> Hey
#ubuntustudio 2018-03-12
<studio-user769> hola
<Kevlar_Noir> hola
<Kevlar_Noir> studio-user769, how are you
<lastebill> greetings
<tgm4883> Hi, running 17.10 and wondering if there's a recommendation to be made on USB audio adapters? I can't see to get my audio jack to understand it's a microphone
#ubuntustudio 2018-03-13
<studio-user337> ls
<studio-user337> ssh
#ubuntustudio 2018-03-14
<studio-user217> non riesco ad installare il programma davinci resolve
#ubuntustudio 2018-03-15
<S3XKDLmDfRg> THIS IS A FREENODE BREAKING NEWS ALERT!! Hitechcg AND opal ARE GOING AT IT RIGHT NOW WITH A LOT OF FIGHTING AND ARGUING WOW YOU DON'T WANT TO MISS THIS!! TYPE /JOIN ## TO SEE THE ACTION...AGAIN TYPE /JOIN ## TO SEE THE ACTION!!
<S3XKDLmDfRg> wook YoJimmy ubot9 trebmuh DalekSec Hobbyboy udoprog OvenWerks Peppernrino kspencer ubottu Unit193 categore ren0v0 georgeowell sakrecoer Metacity kbn ubuntulog el bengan
#ubuntustudio 2018-03-16
<simsoft> hello
#ubuntustudio 2018-03-17
<studio-user047> hola
<studio-user047> como estan
<studio-user387> hi
<studio-user387> anybody here?
<studio-user387> i have a problem
<studio-user387> tty keyboard ^@
<studio-user387> only in tty. in graphic environment its fine
<Gedem_X9> Olá
<Gedem_X9> Hello
#ubuntustudio 2018-03-18
<studio-user348> join
#ubuntustudio 2019-03-11
<mtpocketscnc> Hello. I'm looking for a way to connect my midi keyboard since my computer is too far for usb cable. I have a few raspberry pi3's sitting around doing nothing and was wondering if this would be acceptable way to connect.  https://github.com/oxesoft/rpi-midi-ble
<studiobot> <designbybeck> @mtpocket can you not run a MIDI over a USB extension cable? I've got 80' with a USB webcam, just never tried a MIDI adapter
#ubuntustudio 2019-03-13
<studiobot> <designbybeck> Kudos on Remaining Official :) !! Good to hear!
<studiobot> <Eickmeyer> @designbybeck [Kudos on Remaining Official :) !! Good to hear!], Thanks Brian! It was a tough week.
<studio-user631> Hi
<mrz80> If you're analyzing music that someone else wrote, are you decomposing?
<Eickmeyer> mrz80: I like the joke, but this is an official support channel. Offtopic stuff belongs in #ubuntustudio-offtopic, which you're more than welcome to join and hang out. :)
<mrz80> Ok, didn't know of the other channel. Apologies :D
<Eickmeyer> mrz80: No worries. :)
<studio-user483> Hello! I use Ubuntu Studio 16.4 and I want to use GIMP but it says it is on version 2.8.16 and the latest version is 2.10.18, can you please help me to update?
#ubuntustudio 2019-03-14
<cfhowlett> !ping
<ubottu> pong!
<studio-user804> hey guys, just reinstalled ubuntu studio fresh, and am getting errors with setting up the audio, jack server cannot connect and wont run...any suggestions where to start?
<Eickmeyer> studio-user804: Which version of Ubuntu Studio?
<studio-user804> latest let me check
<studio-user804> sorry I am new at this, under the system information tab I cannot find the version
<Eickmeyer> studio-user804: Okay, open a terminal and type "lsb_release -a".
<studio-user804> ok it says no lsb are available Ubuntu 18.04.2 LTS release 18.04 bionic
<Eickmeyer> That's fine. Was looking for the 18.04. FYI, that's not latest, but it's the LTS, which is still supported.
<Eickmeyer> You will want to add the Backports PPA: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuStudio/BackportsPPA
<Eickmeyer> Adding that, and using the version of Ubuntu Studio Controls included, will make your life much easier with Jack.
<studio-user804> thanks, but how do I add that PPA?
<Eickmeyer> Follow the instructions in that link.
<studio-user804> Thanks will do :)
<Eickmeyer> studio-user804: Once that's done, learn about Ubuntu Studio Controls here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuStudio/UbuntuStudioControls
<studio-user804> :( still no go installing that PPA, error reading that address and service is unavailable
<Eickmeyer> Are you running those commands in a terminal window?
<studio-user804> yes with sudo
<Eickmeyer> Can you post a paste of the terminal output in paste.ubuntu.com ?
<studio-user804> will do just a sec
<studio-user804> here is the paste https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/kPrmPwbjw6/
<Eickmeyer> Uhoh... keyserver might be down.
<Eickmeyer> Try typing: sudo apt-key adv -vv --keyserver hkp://keyserver.ubuntu.com:80/ --recv-keys 1220A5ECBA1FE99F04CBF741F596CF7036BBAA6D
<studio-user804> I tried that https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/BXx4mJymgp/
<Eickmeyer> Okay. type: sudo add-apt-repository --remove ppa:ubuntustudio-ppa/backports
<Eickmeyer> Then add it again: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ubuntustudio-ppa/backports
<studio-user804> seeing that I am starting  afresh, could you maybe route me to the latest 32bit version, I had installed the 64bit but that clashed with my studio work and could not get Wine to work with my VSTi's, the 32 bit versions work 100% exept I cannot get Jack to work now
<Eickmeyer> studio-user804: If you follow the instructions I'm giving you, it will give you an application that bridges 32-bit VSTs to 64-bit systems.
<studio-user804> so should I just reinstall 64bit and start frfom scratch?
<Eickmeyer> studio-user804: I don't think that will help you.
<studio-user804> I shall wait a while then and try to install that PPA later when the server is up
<Eickmeyer> You need to remove it first, otherwise you'll have zero luck with that. Hence, I instructed that.
<Eickmeyer> Basically, the gpg key process didn't complete, so the PPA is stuck in your sources list without a matching GPG key.
<studio-user804> Remove?
<Eickmeyer> Yes. sudo add-apt-repository --remove ppa:ubuntustdio-ppa/backports
<Eickmeyer> That will remove it.
<Eickmeyer> Then we need to try adding it again.
<Eickmeyer> I just tried adding it on my system, and it went fine.
<Eickmeyer> So, that means the keyserver is back.
<studio-user804> :) ok, didnt know that
<studio-user804> fantastic, I got the PPA and its busy with upgrade now, do I need to reboot the system once its done?
<Eickmeyer> studio-user804: Should be no need. While you're in the terminal, type "sudo apt install carla carla-bridge-linux32 carla-bridge-linux64 carla bridge win32 carla-bridge-wine32" That will give you a plugin host.
<Eickmeyer> Then un Ubuntu Studio Controls.
<Eickmeyer> *run
<Eickmeyer> O_o
<Eickmeyer> studio-user250: Welcome back.
<studio-user250> AH MAN, still have the same problem, on startup I get  a system program error and a request to report it, I report it, but I cannot tell what the error is. I started Jack and still have the same issue https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/7v55V8crBh/
<Eickmeyer> studio-user250: how are you starting Jack?
<Eickmeyer> We no longer support starting Jack with qjackctl as it makes it too complicated. Please use Ubuntu Studio Controls for starting Jack.
<studio-user250> With QjackCtl left top blue icon dropdown
<Eickmeyer> studio-user250: Don't use QJackCtl.
<Eickmeyer> Use Ubuntu Studio Controls.
<studio-user250> where do I find the studio controls?
<Eickmeyer> Read this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuStudio/UbuntuStudioControls
<studio-user250> Thank you Eickmeyer, seems fine now, last question, is it safe to use Patchage as a GUI for connections?
<Eickmeyer> studio-user250: Yes, but we recommend Carla as it's much more fully-featured.
<studio-user250> is it available on the software centre or as an additional download?
<Eickmeyer> studio-user250: It's easily installable with Ubuntu Studio Installer, or type  "sudo apt install carla carla-bridge-linux32 carla-bridge-linux64 carla bridge win32 carla-bridge-wine32" in a terminal.
<Eickmeyer> That will give you Carla plus the wine bridges.
<studio-user250> Thanks a million bud :)
<Eickmeyer> You're welcome. :)
<studio-user799> help
#ubuntustudio 2019-03-15
<studio-user431> Good day all, I just want to know if this is normal. I have Intel Intel core2 quad CPU Q8200 @ 2.33Ghz with 6Gig RAM, running Ubuntu 18.10 64bit. Without any applications open besides Task Manager and Web IRC I am using 10% of my memory. This seems to be much, I have noticed drag when moving my mouse and started to investigate...is this normal?
<studiobot> <Chris> I using US 18.04 and yesterday I in
<studiobot> <Chris> Installed the backports. I feel like I have lost control. Is there any way to remove the backports and go back to vanilla 18.04 where I had control? In the past I have tended not use Jack because I have always used low latency hardware instead. Currently using Fucusrite 6i6. That is what I want to use as my main audio hardware.
<studiobot> <Chris> US audio controls seems to impose Jack on everything else. How can I de-link Jack completely from everything else! Driving me nuts. The volume controls on my (typing) keyboard no longer control the volume in the US mixer.
<Limuxic> @studiobot: If you install pulseaudio-module-jack you can control the behaviour of qjack through the pulse audio app (pavucontrol).
<studiobot> <Chris> @Chris [Installed the backports. I feel like I have lost control. Is there any way to re …], What is the command to do that? Thanks.
<Limuxic> I really don't know what you mean by 'backports'
<studiobot> <Chris> It is a ppa I installed that enables software from later versions of US to be installed.
<Limuxic> software-properties-gtk
<Limuxic> go to the second tab "other software" and untick all sources that you don't want to use
<mrz80> Has there been any discussion of folding VCV Rack into the distribution when it hits 1.0? It's just about the coolest thing I've run across in years. :D
<studiobot> <Chris> @Limuxic [<Limuxic> go to the second tab "other software" and untick all sources that you …], Thanks. Done. Anyway I can remove US Controls and revert to the default 18.04 audio controls?
<Limuxic> I don't that, haven't done it
<studiobot> <Chris> I have removed US Controls via the GUI software manager. Back to normal. Phew! I am sure the US controls are greAt but I need to study them before I dive in. What was disconcerting was that my USB audio interface Focusrite 6i6 had disappeared from the menus.
<studiobot> <Eickmeyer> @Chris [I have removed US Controls via the GUI software manager. Back to normal. Phew! I …], All you had to do was click "stop Jack" and it would've been back to normal.
<studiobot> <Chris> Tried that but didn't allow me to regain control. And on rebooting, Hack was activated again.
<studiobot> <Chris> Jack was activated again.
<studiobot> <Eickmeyer> @Chris [Jack was activated again.], Did you make sure that the checkbox for "start jack at system start" was deselected after clicking "Stop Jack"?
<studiobot> <Eickmeyer> We need to troubleshoot this since 1) we develop Ubuntu Studio Controls, and 2) we can't support systems without it for reasons I can't get into right now.
<Eickmeyer> OvenWerks: Might need your help here.
<studiobot> <Chris> Yes. I deselected Start Jack at System Start but it was enabled after rebooting.
<studiobot> <Eickmeyer> @Chris [Yes. I deselected Start Jack at System Start but it was enabled after rebooting.], How do you know?
<studiobot> <Chris> It was checked in the settings
<studiobot> <Eickmeyer> Reason I ask is because that checkbox is always selected by default. Ubuntu Studio Controls does not show the state Jack is in.
<studiobot> <Eickmeyer> Chris That's normal and exepected, but does not mean Jack was running.
<OvenWerks> cat ~/.config/autojack
<OvenWerks> The first line if you have autostart turned off should be JACK=false
<OvenWerks> If you Start jack that will turn it on. Stop jack should turn it off
<studiobot> <Eickmeyer> Chris ^
<OvenWerks> The system should start in the state it was shutdown.
<studiobot> <Eickmeyer> Chris I urge you to work with us here. If this is a bug, we need to get it fixed ASAP since Beta Freeze is coming up in just over a week.
<OvenWerks> The keyboard volume up and volume down should still work as well, but there was someone else who found the default keyboard shortcuts for volume up and down were not correct being set to device 1 rather than the default device.
<OvenWerks> That is fixable.
<OvenWerks> Eickmeyer: That is something we should fix in the xfce default config (system wide)
<Eickmeyer> OvenWerks: Is that something we can put in -default-settings?
 * OvenWerks keeps forgetting... having a KB so old it has an XT/AT switch
<OvenWerks> I think so we can.
<Eickmeyer> If you can commit the config, I'll get it uploaded.
<OvenWerks> Eickmeyer: I don't have a keyboard with volume controls.
<Eickmeyer> Eek... daang. Okay, if you commit the config, I'll test it and, if it works, get it uploaded. :)
<OvenWerks> Eickmeyer: what are the key codes?
<Eickmeyer> OvenWerks: I'd have to check. Right now I'm working on getting my son out the door.
<OvenWerks> Me too.
<Eickmeyer> Let's take this to -devel so we can keep @Chris troubleshooting his problem with us a separate conversation.
<Eickmeyer> mrz80: VCVRack isn't in our current plans.
<Eickmeyer> Also, I'm worried about the licenses since some of the components used aren't compatible with the GPL.
<Eickmeyer> Or, may not be compatible.
<mrz80> Eickmeyer:  Ah, ok. Just curious.
<carbonzero> I'm here to help answer any questions (granted it's within my horizon of knowledge) for anyone.
<studiobot> <Chris> Thank you all for your help. … I suppose I must be the classic refugee from Windows who likes the idea of floss but who is dependent on GUI and limited when it comes to a terminal, apart from copying and pasting commands.  … I am happy to help refine the user experience of US controls. … A,l complication might be that I am using a new P
<studiobot> C system. I am still testing it.
<studiobot> <Eickmeyer> @Chris [Thank you all for your help. … I suppose I must be the classic refugee from Windo …], You're welcome. We just made plans to make an indicator for whether or not Jack is running, but it won't be for the 19.04 release. Thing is, Ubuntu Studio Controls doesn't run in the background, it simply tells Jack whether or not to ru
<studiobot> n in the background and when (on-demand vs at boot).
<studiobot> <Eickmeyer> It also figures out whether or not the pre-configuration is done for lowlatency audio and fixes it for you. It basically eliminates the need for a lot of tools and terminal configuration that was required before, which simplifies not only the process for the user, but for those of us supporting it.
#ubuntustudio 2019-03-16
<studio-user096> Hi there, im new to linux and i just wanted to say hello :)
<carbonzero> studio-user096: hey there! how are you? welcome aboard to linux! Any questions you may have, just ask away and someone will help you the best they can. Eickmeyer and Ovenwerks and several others are extremely knowledgeable and they'll help you if no one else can.
<carbonzero> st
<carbonzero> oops
<carbonzero> studio-user096: which version of Ubuntu do you use?
<carbonzero> studio-user096: or variant of Linux?
<studio-user708> hello from Colombia
<studiobot> <Chris> Is a driver for the Focusrite Scarlett 6i6 2nd Generation USB audio interface available in Ubuntu Studio 18.04? An equivalent to the Focusrite Control internal routing software that is available for Windows and Mac? … I have got sound playback working using the interface but can't find any internal routing software.
<studiobot> <Chris> I keep seeing references to Alsa Mixer in relation to Focusrite interfaces. How do I access that?
<studiobot> <Eickmeyer> @Chris [Is a driver for the Focusrite Scarlett 6i6 2nd Generation USB audio interface av …], Unlike Windows, Linux does not require special drivers. A general rule of thumb is that if it works on a Mac, it works in Windows.
<studiobot> <Eickmeyer> Also, the routing configuration software is Jack, the interface for which you uninstalled (Ubuntu Studio Controls).
<OvenWerks> Eickmeyer: I think the internal routing is what is wanted.
<OvenWerks> I know there was a patch go in for the scarlett devices (From Robin G) I do not know which Kernel it was starts coming in.
<OvenWerks> It is possible to build for older kernels though.
<studiobot> <Chris> Understood. Thanks.  … L
<studiobot> <Chris> I am using 18.04 without the backports or US Controls at the moment. Just taking it one step at a time. Not using Jack. … I just tried selecting 'Scarlett 6i6 USB: Audio (hw: 1,0)' in Audacity Preferences > Devices > Playback and Recording drop down menus. … And by golly I am getting a wave form with perfect sound from my condenser mic
<studiobot> plugged into the 6i6 front XLR socket.   … I can hear track one playing back in my headphones plugged into the Scarlett Headphones Out 1. And I can record a second track while hearing the first with no delay or latency.  … That is all I need. Don't need a fancy DAW...yet. I might get a keyboard and try qTractor later. … That is great Ubuntu Studio
<studiobot> people! Scarlett 6i6 works out of the box.
<studiobot> <Chris> Even the 6i6's phantom power works.
#ubuntustudio 2019-03-17
<studio-user149> how do we setup Ableton live 9 lite?
<studio-user058> how to setup Ableton Live Lite
<OvenWerks> studio-user058: does ableton live have a Linux version?
<studio-user058> no but my MPC has it and it says linux compat
<OvenWerks> not sure what "linux compatable" means in that context. If that means "runs in wine", I am not the person to help with that as I have no experience with wine, in particular the wine audio part of things.
<eno93> bonsoir
<studio-user006> Hi. I installed Ubuntu Studio today and am not having much luck with making any of the audio / MIDI programs work. I would like to know where to start to get things running.
<studio-user006> LMMS seems to work without any problems.
<Eickmeyer> studio-user006: Which version of Ubuntu Studio?
<studio-user006> 18.10 I beleive.
<Eickmeyer> studio-user006: Which audio applications are you trying?
<studio-user006> Ardour, Pure Data, GMidimonitor
<Eickmeyer> Please read this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuStudio/UbuntuStudioControls
<Eickmeyer> That's where all of the pro audio configuration is done.
<Eickmeyer> Most of the pro audio programs require that Jack is running before they will work.
<Eickmeyer> To understand how the audio systems work, read this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuStudio/ProAudioIntro
<studio-user006> I have little experience with JACK, so that would be a good place to start, maybe.
<Eickmeyer> Yes, that's correct.
<Eickmeyer> Ubuntu Studio Controls makes it extremely easy to configure.
<Eickmeyer> As far as internal patching goes, that's where Patchage and/or Carla come in (Carla is in the backports PPA and coming to 19.04).
<studio-user006> Without looking at Ubuntu Studio Controls, JACK seems very unintuitive. If there were some place to start that would help. I am installing Ubuntu Studio Controls now.
<Eickmeyer> studio-user006: Ubuntu Studio Controls should have been installed by default, and that is your place to start. That first link (not ProAudioIntro) is your best guide at the moment.
<Eickmeyer> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuStudio/UbuntuStudioControls
<studio-user006> Thanks. I will have a look at that.
<studio-user006> Btw, do you happen to know if the Behringer UMC404HD audio interface works with Ubuntu Studio? I tried with Ubuntu but had a lot of problems. It only worked briefly and had a lot of noise when I was testing it using T7.
<studio-user006> Thanks for the help. I will be back if I have any more questions.
<Eickmeyer> studio-user006: I use it all the time. :)
<Eickmeyer> The Behringer UMC404HD.
<studio-user006> You do. Great.
<Eickmeyer> Needs Jack to work properly, though, so read-up on Ubuntu Studio Controls.
<studio-user006> Will do. Another question if you do not mind. I was trying to see if I could get a Microkorg XL Sound Editor to work with this computer. It seems it will not install the Microkorg XL usb driver.
<studio-user006> I was trying to install a Windows driver under Wine
<Eickmeyer> 1) We can't support anything that's not already in Ubuntu, and 2) Windows drivers will not work under Linux, so it either must be supported by the kernel, or the manufacturer must support Linux if the driver isn't in the kernel.
<Eickmeyer> Rule of thumb: if it works driverless on a mac, it should work on Linux.
<Eickmeyer> studio-user006: ^
<studio-user006> I am not sure about that. I have a Mac but I like to use Linux as well. The sound editor works but I do not think that it is connecting to the Microkorg XL.
<Eickmeyer> Looking at it, you might not be able to get it to work except as a basic MIDI controller. The software definitely does not run on Linux.
<Eickmeyer> studio-user006: That might be a situation where you have to run Jack with the ALSA-JACK MIDI bridge and patch it to whatever software synthesizer you wish to use (a bunch are included).
<Eickmeyer> Typically, on Linux, MIDI controllers can't control the software because they need to know what they're connecting to. Ardour can do it without, Jack, but many applications rely on Jack to make the connection...
<Eickmeyer> ...which is done with a patchbay app such as Patchage.
<studio-user006> Ok. I will look into SysEx with the Microkorg XL on Linux. I am not sure if it will work as I think they wanted everybody to use their editor.
<Eickmeyer> Yeah, that's the problem with proprietary hardware.
<studio-user006> I am still quite new to audio and computers. I have an Oxygen49 so I am not stuck, I think. I have not connected it to this computer running this OS. I can see there is a lot to learn.
<studio-user006> Thanks again. Gotta go.
#ubuntustudio 2020-03-10
<tedthetrumpet[m]> Quick question: am I right in thinking that recent versions of Ubuntu Studio can be installed on top of a regular Ubuntu install? I'm thinking of trying that route. Thanks!
<veremitz> I think that's been the way for some time now ..
<Eickmeyer[m]> !ubuntustudio-installer | tedthetrumpet
<ubottu> tedthetrumpet: Ubuntu Studio Installer is an app that can be used to add Ubuntu Studio's benefits to an existing Ubuntu (or official flavor) installation, or add additional packages. For more info, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuStudio/UbuntuStudioInstaller
<tedthetrumpet[m]> Great, thanks!
#ubuntustudio 2020-03-13
<akuma21> Hi!
<akuma21> How are you doing?
<Eickmeyer> !ask | akuma21
<ubottu> akuma21: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<akuma21> I'm new here. what do you do here?
<Eickmeyer> akuma21: This is the support channel for Ubuntu Studio. Offtopic/social conversation happens in #ubuntustudio-offtopic.
<togo> my new ubuntu studio came with Parole Media Player preinstalled, which has 2 buglike strange behaviours: 1. there always is a colorful flickering bottom line on every video 2. only one instance can run?
<Eickmeyer> togo: I answered you in #ubuntu.
<togo> Eickmeyer, thanks!
<togo> I noticed VLC it came with was buggy too, and the one I found in the software did not even update and replace but installed asside of it, and the new one fixes issue 2.
<Eickmeyer> togo: That indeed sounds like a hardware issue if you're experiencing issues with two different video players.
<Eickmeyer> Or, at least a video driver issue.
<TJ-> ^^^^
<togo> can you test if you can run more than one instance of VLC or Parole on your stock install?
<togo> you never seen a flickering line at the bottom of your Parole?
<togo> 1.04
<Eickmeyer> togo: I never have flickering on my AMD, intel, or my Nvidia systems.
<Eickmeyer> If you're using Nvidia, you might need to install the Nvidia driver.
<Eickmeyer> Noveau has tearing issues in Xfce.
<togo> its an AMD RV730 on a Dell Studio XPS1640 motherboard
<Eickmeyer> Ok, so it should work OOTB. Try turning off compositing in window manager tweaks.
<TJ-> the flickering line could be an artifact of video-overlay rendering seeing as it affects multiple applications
<togo> TJ-, no the flickering is only on Parole, but on al videos I opend with it so far
<togo> Eickmeyer, and tjhe composing switch doesn't change anything, or do I need to restart?
<Eickmeyer> togo: No, the changes should be effective immediately.
<Eickmeyer> togo: I'm going to have to send you back to #ubuntu for troubleshooting since this isn't related to Ubuntu Studio-specific software.
<Eickmeyer> We just don't have the level of activity in here to help you troubleshoot this.
<Eickmeyer> The only thing I can think of is that your video card is ancient.
<Eickmeyer> togo: Your video card is from 2008.
<Eickmeyer> I guarantee any support for it in the kernel is lost to bitrot. You need newer hardware, togo.
<Eickmeyer> togo: Your computer also is ancient. Ubuntu Studio is not meant to bring life to older hardware. It's meant for high-performance modern machines.
<Eickmeyer> The only reason we use a lightweight desktop is so that more resources can go to the high-performance programs.
<TJ-> hmmm! I'm running it on ancient systems too, with no problems!
<TJ-> runs ardour well for example
<TJ-> i guess editing 4K video might be a tad slow
<Eickmeyer> TJ-: Looks like a 2010 computer with a 2008 video card. I'd say that's beyond EOL for many purposes.
<TJ-> flickering as describes sounds like a video overlay artifact issue, which is most likely a driver issue
<togo> If anybody else had that line too much rendered would it have made it into some particular place to report it?
<oerheks> RV730 .. HD 4670  ...?
<oerheks> openradeon is good supported on 5xxx and higher
<Eickmeyer> togo: The only thing I could come across was some past difficulty with that particular card back in 2013.
<togo> I am going to install a few more players, since so far only Parole shows one bug, it likely is something specific with that package...
<togo> Even video games run nice and 1080p on that machine
#ubuntustudio 2020-03-14
<sirriffsalothp> I've forgotten the name of this awesome organ-program/plugin... it was brownish and it was 3-D so you could turn the organ around for access the different knobs and whatnot, anyone remember what it was called?
<sirriffsalothp> setBfree!! That was the name of it! :D:D:D
<braintrust_> Hi everybody, I'm Mario, electronic musician researcher and qa engineer. I've been happily using Ubuntu Studio for the last 5 years :)
<Eickmeyer[m]> braintrust_: Hi! Welcome. Feel free to hang out and help others as needed. :)
<braintrust_> :)
<papafred> \O/
<papafred> j'ai un probeme
<papafred> ubuntu studio
<Eickmeyer[m]> !fr | papafred
<ubottu> papafred: Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<papafred> merci (y)
<papapaix> parlez vous francais
<OvenWerks> unlikely
<OvenWerks> This is an english only channel
<papapaix> j'ai un probleme  avec ubuntu studio
<Eickmeyer[m]> !fr | papapaix
<ubottu> papapaix: Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<OvenWerks> Eickmeyer[m]: same person from above.
<Eickmeyer> OvenWerks: I see that. If this happens a third time, I'm putting my chanop hat on.
<trebmuh> and / or you can redirect him to #linuxmao which is a general channel about linux audio **in French**
<Eickmeyer[m]> trebmuh: Did not know.
<trebmuh> note that MAO isn't a acreditation of a communist chinese leader, but stand for "Musique Assitée par Ordinateur" in French (= Computer Aided Music)
<Eickmeyer[m]> trebmuh: HAHA! Didn't think that was the case. :)
<Eickmeyer[m]> trebmuh: Of course, Ubuntu Studio isn't just audio.
<trebmuh> nope, but hey, that'd be ~70% of the average use of it, isn't?
<Eickmeyer[m]> If I had those statistics...
<trebmuh> most of the questions here and/or on the ML are about music
<Eickmeyer[m]> Fair.
<DankWizard> Anyone have time to answer a couple ALSA questions, or point me in the direction to help myself understand how ALSA, Jack, and my 32 channel interface come together for multitrack recording?
<DankWizard> Specifically I am trying to figure out the appropriate ALSA hw number to configure ecasound
<Eickmeyer> !ubuntustudio-controls | DankWizard
<ubottu> DankWizard: Ubuntu Studio Controls is the application through which audio is configured in Ubuntu Studio. It configures Jack, sets the CPU governor, and ensures the user has realtime audio permissions. For more info, see !jack and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuStudio/UbuntuStudioControls
<DankWizard> !jack
<ubottu> The JACK Audio Connection Kit is a sound server meant for professional applications, allowing different audio protocols and applications to interconnect in nearly unlimited ways. This is the core of Ubuntu Studio's audio workflow. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/What%20is%20JACK for more information on JACK in general.
<Eickmeyer> DankWizard: Just use Ubuntu Studio Controls for configuring the audio. It'll just work.
<DankWizard> It certainly does for Ardour, which is peachy keen, but I am attempting to record with ecasound, which requires a bit more knowledge than I have obtained thus far! Ubuntu Studio Controls does contain some good options!
<DankWizard> The goal is to figure out my inputs to make something like this fly in ecasound: -a:1 -i alsahw,1,0 -o test3.wav
<Eickmeyer> DankWizard: If it works with Jack, then it should just work. I'm unfamiliar with it myself.
<DankWizard> The manual says it works with jack, so I suppose I will learn jack as best I can. Thanks for the guidance!
<Eickmeyer> You bet. If it works with Jack, then you shouldn't have to point it directly to the alsa hardware.
<Eickmeyer> DankWizard: http://www.eca.cx/ecasound/
<Eickmeyer> All of your documentation is there for ecasound.
<trebmuh> aplay -l or aplay -L (can't remember at the top of my head) to get the alsa recognized device interface(s)
<Eickmeyer> DankWizard: ^
<DankWizard> I can see that my XUSB is card 1 with "aplay -l" which allows me to point ecasound to the right interface, next I need to figure out how to distinguish between the channels of said device
<trebmuh> sorry, not aplay but arecord
<DankWizard> sysdefault:CARD=XUSB    X-USB, USB Audio    Default Audio Devicefront:CARD=XUSB,DEV=0    X-USB, USB Audio    Front speakerssurround21:CARD=XUSB,DEV=0    X-USB, USB Audio    2.1 Surround output to Front and Subwoofer speakerssurround40:CARD=XUSB,DEV=0    X-USB, USB Audio    4.0 Surround output to Front and Rear speakerssurround41:CARD=XUSB,DEV=0
<DankWizard> X-USB, USB Audio    4.1 Surround output to Front, Rear and Subwoofer speakerssurround50:CARD=XUSB,DEV=0    X-USB, USB Audio    5.0 Surround output to Front, Center and Rear speakerssurround51:CARD=XUSB,DEV=0    X-USB, USB Audio    5.1 Surround output to Front, Center, Rear and Subwoofer speakerssurround71:CARD=XUSB,DEV=0    X-USB, USB Audio    7.1
<DankWizard> Surround output to Front, Center, Side, Rear and Woofer speakersiec958:CARD=XUSB,DEV=0    X-USB, USB Audio    IEC958 (S/PDIF) Digital Audio Outputdmix:CARD=XUSB,DEV=0    X-USB, USB Audio    Direct sample mixing devicedsnoop:CARD=XUSB,DEV=0    X-USB, USB Audio    Direct sample snooping devicehw:CARD=XUSB,DEV=0    X-USB, USB Audio    Direct hardware
<DankWizard> device without any conversionsplughw:CARD=XUSB,DEV=0    X-USB, USB Audio    Hardware device with all software conversionsusbstream:CARD=XUSB    X-USB    USB Stream Output
<DankWizard> oh dear formatting
<DankWizard> Apologies, that's what I see with better formatting
<trebmuh> yep
<trebmuh> that's to be expected
<trebmuh> with arecord -l , you can get the number for tweaking the "alsahw,1,0" part of you ecasound command I guess
<DankWizard> Thanks, I believe that to be correct
#ubuntustudio 2020-03-15
<Jw> Hi to everyone!!!
<Jw> Someone can help me? I have installed the system but I can't update it.
<Jw> It say there are not more support.
<Eickmeyer[m]> Jw: Which version of Ubuntu Studio?
<Eickmeyer[m]> !yy.mm
<ubottu> Ubuntu version numbers are: YY.MM (YY=release year,MM=release month). Each year sees two releases, so just specifying YY is imprecise. See also https://www.ubuntu.com/about/release-cycle
<Jw> Where can I see the version? I don't find it.
<Eickmeyer[m]> Jw: You would already know if you had just downloaded/installed it. You need to download a supported version from https://ubuntustudio.org/download.
<Eickmeyer[m]> But, you can open a terminal and type "lsb_release -a" to find out.
<Jw> My version is 18.10
<Eickmeyer[m]> !cosmic | Jw
<ubottu> Jw: Ubuntu 18.10 (Cosmic Cuttlefish) was the 29th release of Ubuntu. Support ended July 18th, 2019. See !eol and https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-security-announce/2019-July/004996.html
<Eickmeyer[m]> Jw: You can no longer update that version. You need to download a version on the link I gave you before.
<Jw> :(  Then I was losing my time downloading and installing...
<Jw> Thank you so much!!
<Jw> I will download and install the next version!
<Eickmeyer[m]> Jw: Where did you download from?
<Jw> From the official page but some months before
<Jw> I have saved the .ISO
<Eickmeyer[m]> Jw: Considering we release a new version every 6 months, that probably wasn't wise.
<Jw> Well, thank you so much! I will start to download and install.
<Eickmeyer[m]> Ok, good luck. :)
